#ubports 2017-09-18
<tgBot10> <Scott> All fixed. Idiot me forgot to unlock bootloader. Ripping my hair cut for nothing. 😀
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #324: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/324/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1028: SUCCESS in 1 min 47 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1028/
<tgBot10> <mimecar> @thepeter, There is no video
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @popeydc, I wonder, why they didn't ask us and kde in the first place. In foss, collaborating as much as possible should be a no-brainer, especially in fields as complicated as mobile OS. Anyways, thanks for the hint :)
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> @neothethird, Because if they asked a particular project then they would have to ask every project that might be interested ;)
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> or that they have no real interest in shipping anything but gnome, and have only brought this up now to get more backers. #conspiracy 🤣
<tgBot10> <deedend> @DanChapman, 😂😂😂
<tgBot10> <deedend> Maybe behind Purism there is Google...
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @deedend, that's a good one! 😂
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> @deedend, I'm sure that it is Microsoft, not Google :p
<tgBot10> * gostranger
<tgBot10> <xv8vxp> Is there an UBports emulator for GNU/Linux PC OS?
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #131: SUCCESS in 1 hr 32 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/131/
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @xv8vxp, No
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1029: SUCCESS in 7 min 48 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1029/
<tgBot10> <xv8vxp> (Photo, 1227x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/e0bsevQU/file_610.jpg Is ARMv7 supported by UBports?
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> yes
<tgBot10> Foxmean was added by: Foxmean
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @thepeter, Yes this affects rc only
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @bhushanshah, Well the ubports tg app is a fork from Cutegram. So basically it runs on desktop and on the phone, but we got a few dependencies inside for the content hub and the notifications service. If you rip them out it should work.
<tgBot10> <TomasOqvist> @UniversalSuperBox, My experience with snaps is a mixed bag. Easy to install, but in most cases like Atom, KeepassX and others they wouldn't start on my 16.04 or 16.10 desktops.
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> 750!!!
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Can I use the libreoffice snap in Ubuntu Touch?
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> @nfsprodriver, Thanks for try to get whatssapp with the LoquiM but I can't get the contacts sync. I installed on Meizu Pro 5.
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> is there any way to add a script to autostart?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I want my shell script to fix TTL on reboot
<tgBot10> <Vijay Kumar> what it TTL ?
<tgBot10> <Vijay Kumar> there are two three types to do that depending on what you want to achieve
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Foxmean, Welcome btw :)
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @vanyasem, easiest approach without making the rootfs rw is add an upstart config to ~/.config/upstart
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #342: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/342/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1030: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1030/
<tgBot10> <delijati> @popeydc, i build a scrapper at day 2 or so http://www.delijati.net/image.png
<tgBot10> <delijati> i build a scrapper at day 2 os so http://www.delijati.net/image.png
<tgBot10> <Foxmean> @thepeter Nice to meet you.
<logicman> can i use ubuntutouch for intel z8300. it ian atom processor i think
<tgBot10> <popeydc> @delijati, Hah! Great minds :)
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> How can I see Netflix in browser?
<tgBot10> <alan_griffiths> @jsalatas, Are you using XWayland? Or have you got a wayland plugin for Mir?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Jaume81, from what I understand netflix is full of proprietary stuff that pretty much stops you from watching on any browser except google Chrome... I haven't tried the other nasty browsers but the only way i could get it to work was on google chrome and I felt dirty so I stopped using netflix... they must be in bed together. Someone else probably has a more 'technical' answer but that's maybe something to help...  I have never tried on
<tgBot10> mobile browser.
<tgBot10> <Josué> @wayneoutthere, it works with Firefox as well, both on W and linux
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Ok but there aren't a firefox to Ubuntu Touch
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> By terminal could get the chronium or similar?
<tgBot10> <TronFourtyTwo> @Jaume81, Actully you can easily install it
<tgBot10> <TronFourtyTwo> with Libertine
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> Wouldn't that be like firefox 37 or whatever it is in the vivid archives? That's too old for netflix is it not?
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> What's libertine? An app?
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> And the location in UbPorts, why can't get it by wifi or red, only by gps?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> When using "GPS Only", you're still getting assisted GPS via Wi-Fi and your mobile network.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @Jaume81, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Libertine
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a (developer ready) way to run full desktop apps on your Ubuntu Touch device.
<vikki> Hi there...
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #117: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/117/
<tgBot10> <TronFourtyTwo> @DanChapman, I don't know 😕
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1031: SUCCESS in 53 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1031/
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> @UniversalSuperBox, 👍. Then why locate me in Madrid when I'm in Barcelona and uNav can't locate?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> If you wait a few minutes, you'll be located correctly because regular GPS will kick in.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Josué, icouldn't get it working with FF.  Some folks told me netflix is corrupt on a few fronts but haven't had time to look into it.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @Jaume81, We're using GeoClue with the Mozilla Location Service. If you're located in a strange location, that's why. I think there's an app for Android that can help you contribute new location information to Mozilla if you would like, which would fix your issues in your general area.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> How can I do this? Which app? I have Meizu Pro 5 and UBPorts don't support like Oneplus, N5 or FP2 (so much expensive). And the other too don't have fingerprint.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @Jaume81, Mozilla Stumbler. It's in Google Play and in F-Droid, though the F-Droid version is a year old.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> https://wiki.mozilla.org/CloudServices/Location/Software
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> The Google Play version is also a year old. No big deal.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> I don't have other device (in nearly future is possible), only Meizu with Ubuntu Touch.possible) is F-Droid free?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> F-Droid is free, but it hosts Android apps and not Ubuntu apps. It cannot be installed on Ubuntu Touch devices.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> 👍
<tgBot10> sugandhim was added by: sugandhim
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @logicman, Sadly each device operates very differently and making them work with UT takes many months for each. Only a few can be supported with the limited number of developers working on this. Halium project may increase the availability in the future but for now you must use a device listed on the UBports site - unless you are an expert with your own group, which will do the necessary work on a new device
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Totally I recomended UT Tweak Tool app, make the OS better use. But it need one swipe to get down the top bar (swipe up left-down,right-down) from inferior edge, for example) and another to get down the screen to open top apps (swipe up right-down, from inferior edge), like one-hand mode. Then UT will be more usefull.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @Jaume81, Could you rephrase? I don't understand what you're trying to say.
<tgBot10> <SwizzlaKalongie> Would it help to have a second telegram group labeled as "newcomer questions" so that it cuts down on the amount of " please port to xyz" and " why it doesn't work perfectly yet ? " Questions? Some of us non-dev folks could save the busy ones some distractions and point people back to the wiki in such cases.... I was one of those who failed the wiki and follow press releases too, so I hope nobody thinks I'm just pointing fingers.
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> Excellent idea if newcomers will find it and use it. The alternative is to PM them but then it is not marked as 'actioned '
<tgBot10> <SwizzlaKalongie> On the ubports page, you can put an instruction saying " refer to the newcomer group first if you might have a non technical question "
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> It's about app UT tweak. I'm sorry my english is awful.
<tgBot10> <Vijay Kumar> @SwizzlaKalongie, I was thinking that we should keep the two most popular question in the group info or put those question in some FAQ page and post the link in group info. or the forum link where these questions are
<tgBot10> <SwizzlaKalongie> So two groups, both listed on the ubports page. Because someone who sees  the supergroup might just be lazy and want to start chatting right away without taking time to read first.
<tgBot10> <SwizzlaKalongie> @Vijay Kumar, Yes,this is good too
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> With this app you can calibrate the edge sensitive and the swipe to come back last screen has more right. I can do with one hand, and I use the phone with left.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> And it has another options.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> The swipes, I mean, has to go from down edge to up. And get down the top bar or screen with one-hand.
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> It would be good to have in Telegram UBports Supergroup a new option that could show explanations, other interesing directions, other groups, etc.
<tgBot10> <mymike00> +1
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> I can put it in the description, but I don't think anyone reads the descriptions...
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> Is it possible to ping a standard welcome message by PM to each new joiner?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Bot gets reported as spammer, then we have bigger problems. :/
<tgBot10> <Vijay Kumar> @UniversalSuperBox, but we will know that it is in description. so easy for us to tell them that read the group description :D
<tgBot10> <LarreaMikel> @Jaume81, There are at least two ubuntu touch related spanish chats... If you want to, I can invite you there.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @Vijay Kumar, Alright, I get that.
<tgBot10> <leon28> @LarreaMikel, please could you invite me, thank you
<tgBot10> <wagafo> If you ask in the Ubuntu support forum of the Ubuntu Catalan Team, you may get help: … https://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=206
<tgBot10> <Josué> @LarreaMikel, Mikel, are those chat/channels open to everybody? can I join them?
<tgBot10> <LarreaMikel> sure!
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> @alan_griffiths, XWayland. It was a test I did back in April when I started working with it. I believe that it just loads and I don't expect it to work.
<tgBot10> <twinkybot> How about using and integrating: https://ring.cx/
<tgBot10> <twinkybot> It is not that stable but it shares the same approach as far as I understood as Diaspora
<tgBot10> <kristijantkalec> Ring would be very cool 👍
<tgBot10> <twinkybot> At least two :)
<tgBot10> <twinkybot> So maybe I will open a discourse, no?
<tgBot10> <alan_griffiths> @jsalatas, Right. The shell part likely works, but there's too much else that can fail.
<tgBot10> <Aury88> @jsalatas, I think qt5.9 are optimized on ARM so probably the change will be notable on ubports
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> @alan_griffiths, Yeap! It just loads. I'm sure that touch events don't work  (I had to comment out parts in the code to make it load) and I'm pretty sure that other functionality doesn't work as well.
<tgBot10> <xv8vxp> @Flohack, Secret chats are also available
<tgBot10> <xv8vxp> @UniversalSuperBox, And if you disabled GPS? … How precise is network location?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> If you disabled GPS, you would have no location.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Network location will be as accurate as Mozilla says it is, and that depends on the available data for your area. I don't know if geoclue provides this information, or if we have an API to expose it to apps.
<tgBot10> <bastos777> Could it be that Ubuntu touch is banned in France to get internet access? I had roaming when coming to France for a couple of hours with my fp2 and this morning no internet access.
<tgBot10> <bastos777> Same after login into hotel WiFi. For some minutes access was there but than stopped working while WiFi connection is excellent and other devices (eg nexus 9 with cyanogenmod) working fine in same WiFi...
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Does it work again after a reboot perchance?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> I highly doubt that there would be a blanket ban like that
<tgBot10> <bastos777> Rebooted several times. WiFi seems to be there again. I will observe further...
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> @bastos777, Not really possible... beeing banned by France :)
<tgBot10> George Law was added by: George Law
<tgBot10> <whig4life> @Ern_st, They couldn't even ban Hitler!
<PsynoKhi0> hi, is there any file integrity check in place for the recovery images available from http://cdimage.ubports.com/ ?
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @twinkybot, Uhm, no. Diaspora is federated, Ring is completely decentralized
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> Matrix is more like Diaspora than Ring is
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> (Voice, 1s)https://irc.ubports.com/Ms2DbxTh/file_611.oga
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> Sorry
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> Didn't intend to use the voice messge, accidentally sent one
<tgBot10> <bastos777> @Ern_st, 😂
<tgBot10> <bastos777> @whig4life, 😂 😂😂
<tgBot10> <Stefan Kalb> @Flohack, Is there the need for a special test approach. I can't reproduce the bug on mx4 (15.04/rc (r4)). I can successfully open webpages as well as web apps without any crashes.
<tgBot10> <twinkybot> Thanks @Sy
<tgBot10> <twinkybot> Maybe we can have a discussion about it here? … https://forums.ubports.com/topic/558/ring-cx-and-a-client-for-ut
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> Don't have a forum account and don't want to bother
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> same
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> Just want to respond to "As far as I understand Matrix goes in direction of e.g. Mattermost but maybe with a more open approach to different types of communication. … Whereas Ring is more like Skype or Telegram." … Nope, Matrix is really more like Skype and Telegram. Ring is most like Tox. The problem with Ring and Tox is that they drain battery way worse because they have to keep several connections open
<tgBot10> <delijati> it also seams it has no client api ...
<tgBot10> <delijati> matrix api aka client sdks are "uncomplete" but at least there are some ...
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> Tox has a library with 0 documentation, no clue about Ring, Matrix has an API and a few SKDs yeah
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> @Flohack, Yeap! Especially oxide requires 8GB memory :p
<tgBot10> <neothethird> That's not a click app, though. We're already using CI for that, since it's a deb package
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Tesla use Ubuntu, who know what app's type use?
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> @Jaume81, ¿Tú hablas Español?
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @Jaume81, I'm pretty sure that's just "under the hood". The UI and many other parts are probably custom made
<tgBot10> <jsalatas> @neothethird, Mir :)
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> @tsimonq2 Has mentao a la bicha.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Yes I know but if the apps would have compatibility with UT, welcome. Because we can get an excellent nav and TuneIn, for exemple.
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> ¿Dónde está el baño?
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> i can spanish?
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Well, with respect. But I think in this group is better use english.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Why do you ask where is the toilet?
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> yeah
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> oh.. so it's not library? :/
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> biblioteca!
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> I see some your videos
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @Jaume81, the name clearly states `ENGLISH` in caps
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Ok, don't worry Semkin
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/zMcIeJlq/file_612.mp4
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/WlGkQx2V/file_613.webp
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Hey!! What's happen with hotmail in Dekko?? Is break, I can send or recieve mails. Today breaks.
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> @Jaume81, Dekko or Dekko 2?
<tgBot10> Alessandro Tellarini was added by: Alessandro Tellarini
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Dekko because Dekko 2 don't appears the keyboard
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> If you open other app and open tht keyboard, when you go to Dekko2 appears the keyboard.
<tgBot10> <Josué> @Jaume81, you can get the keyboard switching to a different screen and then back to dekko 2
<tgBot10> <Josué> I guess it's a little bug
<tgBot10> <Josué> a lot of Spanish speaking in this group
<tgBot10> <Josué> Spanish speaking people, I meant
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> But for me with an E4.5 I can't send in Outlook nor Yandex. Allways.
<tgBot10> <Josué> yeah, same here. I have a Fastmail account and I can't send emails at all
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #273: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/273/
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> I think Dekko2 is alfa.
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1032: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1032/
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @Stefan Kalb, Ok so it seems only BQ devices are affected? wtf
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/iqCipUKJ/file_615.jpg
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> With Dekko.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> I will try with Dekko 2
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> Have you rebooted the phone?
<tgBot10> <per_sonne> Quick question;
<tgBot10> <per_sonne> Is there a way to submit a list of applications that I would really love to see ported to the Open Store?
<tgBot10> <per_sonne> once they close canonical's store, I would not like to see them go...
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> No, don't rebbot. Hey thanks for the keyboard advisekeyboard.
<tgBot10> <TronFourtyTwo> @Flohack, It's not the first time... These phones are also affected by an Oxide bug which makes WebGL not working or something like that...
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Hotmail is unconfig. App is thinking yet.
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @per_sonne, forums at ubports site 😁
<tgBot10> <per_sonne> @thepeter, Thanks; and what happens after that? I've been sending e-mails to some devs to asked them to port to the open store, but mostly I get no reply...
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> @Jaume81, Perhaps tomorrow it does.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Perhaps
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @TronFourtyTwo, Damn this will be a waste of time again!
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @per_sonne, Well here it works on community attitude, to be honest, it takes talking to people, a lot, maybe patroning somebody who would try to do it, or maybe condidering to try learning how are apps made and step by step developing 😉
<tgBot10> <per_sonne> it's a shame, though, some apps are quite good. Would be a loss if they go away...so much work for nothing.
<tgBot10> <thepeter> (That's what I try to, in a meantime, do actually)
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @per_sonne, I was given advice to get to the souces if I can and save at least those
<tgBot10> <per_sonne> good, good...
<tgBot10> <thepeter> modtly launchpad or github projects
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> @per_sonne, When you have installed an app it is posible obtain the click file. I put an explanation in Asubuntu.
<tgBot10> <per_sonne> That would be great
<tgBot10> <per_sonne> would that allow for us to backp the apps for future installs?
<tgBot10> <Marcos> Does someone has the click file for the knowndict? I tried to compile from launchpad source but no sucess...
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> With this OTA yes
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> The link is: https://askubuntu.com/questions/784372/how-can-i-make-a-click-file-from-an-installed-app/784374#784374
<tgBot10> <Jujuyeh> @Cesar_Herrera, nice
<tgBot10> <Jujuyeh> @Cesar_Herrera, @cibersheep @mateosalta Maybe we can add "Edit installed Webapp" to Webapp Creator 😁
<tgBot10> <cibersheep> @Jujuyeh, I was doing that by hand :D
<tgBot10> <per_sonne> good idea...
<tgBot10> <neurotone> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/linux-smartphone-operating-systems/
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I should really make an add-on for Firefox that analyzes the context and replaces "Linux" with "GNU/Linux" when necessary
<tgBot10> <whig4life> @vanyasem, Oh god no more naming controversy noooooo
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I cant manage to get nextcloud sync to work. Owncloud app doesn't sync anything and Calendar says my host URL is invalid
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I'm confused here
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> @vanyasem, that's weird. The only time I've seen that happen was when the client was too old for the server version.
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/cpB4eWD4/file_617.jpg
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @mariogrip, Oneplus one got CAMERA!!!
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, is that an S8 you're taking a picture with?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @exar_kun I have listen to the podcast!!! ^
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, jep
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, one of the only devices with slimport, + im following/testing how there desktop mode thingy works
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/QnHl34Pd/file_619.jpg I totally get that
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> 😁
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, hahah :P
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> that's a Nexus 5 though 😏
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> ubuntu touch *soon tm* on s8
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, I would be happy to test Halium builds on the Nexus 5x
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> when they're ready, of course
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> If we're being serious here
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> the thing missing for that is mir android 7.1 support
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> will get cracking on that after ota2 is fully out
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> (Photo, 1280x605) https://irc.ubports.com/bahqZhWw/file_621.jpg
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> rock 🤘
<tgBot10> <exar_kun> @mariogrip, Thanks for listening 😂 any thing you want to add for the next #audiocast ?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @mariogrip, @exar_kun I was refearing to this, you said the only thing stopping you from fully use opo as a daily driver was camera, now that's fixed :D
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @exar_kun maybe i'm remembering wrong, but i think you missed it in the last podcast
<tgBot10> <exar_kun> Oh yes! Yay
<tgBot10> <exar_kun> Awesome camera
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> :D
<tgBot10> <mateosalta> @Jujuyeh, That could be fun 😀
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, :D
#ubports 2017-09-19
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> The app LoquilM crash when I try to add contacts. How can I get?
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> You must prevent the app from suspension using the UT tweak tool.
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #325: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/325/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1033: SUCCESS in 1 min 52 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1033/
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #274: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/274/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1034: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1034/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #132: SUCCESS in 1.3 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/132/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1035: SUCCESS in 0.49 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1035/
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> @mariogrip, Is the newer libhybris missing mir support or is mir actually missing Android 7 support also?
<tgBot10> <Ian L> @mariogrip, Hey thanks great work. When will the fix be available to install?
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @mariogrip, You are a awesome man! Look on uour face is appropriate to 1:32 in the morning 😎
<tgBot10> laolicool was added by: laolicool
<tgBot10> <laolicool> op3 还得需要多久啊
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @laolicool, tibutong
<tgBot10> <laolicool> I want to know the progress of the development for op3
<tgBot10> <laolicool> I'm in China but i can't open the offcial website
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Ah o. I am afraid but I think currently no one is working on OP3, sorry
<tgBot10> <laolicool> Ok
<tgBot10> <delijati> @mariogrip, sweet :)
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @laolicool, You can see we are just finishing oneplus One. We are slow, but there is progress ;)
<tgBot10> <Garuda1729> Just waiting for note 2...
<tgBot10> <laolicool> I hope to use this system before my op3 is eliminated😂
<tgBot10> <laolicool> I'm a c++ programer, can i help you
<tgBot10> <bastos777> @Garuda1729, Vote your devices up here https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Hi everybody, just for info, there are some new uploaded features to be translated at weblate ubports/system-settings related to new features coming with OTA2: channel switching,... - back to work translators ✍️
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> @nfsprodriver, 👍
<tgBot10> <TomasOqvist> @mariogrip, @mariogrip for President!
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> But I think the message don't arrive destiny in LoquilM. How have I config?
<tgBot10> komposteroff was added by: komposteroff
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @komposteroff, welcome
<tgBot10> <hawk_is_here> @komposteroff, Wecome
<tgBot10> <hawk_is_here> *Welcome
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I was faster 😜
<tgBot10> <hawk_is_here> 😂😂😂😂
<tgBot10> <komposteroff> hello dear friends
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> what device do you have? are you using UBports yet?
<tgBot10> <komposteroff> nexus 5x, nope
<tgBot10> <TronFourtyTwo> @mariogrip, Great!
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @komposteroff, anything else? UBports is not available on the 5x as of now
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> It's planned with the release of 16.04 Halium image though
<tgBot10> bems64 was added by: bems64
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @bems64, welcome
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @Milan Korecky, really , was the new pot committed? 😆
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #343: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/343/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1036: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1036/
<tgBot10> <bems64> @vanyasem, Hi
<tgBot10> Martin was added by: Martin
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @Martin, Welcome Martin
<tgBot10> <Martin> Hello !
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> @Flohack, Hi Flo, hope I understand your question:  … 1. my translations were finished, I have in weblate settings enabled notifications with any changes, but nothing arrived, I have discovered by my own there was in settings only 80% translated so I opened again and found out there are new texts to be translated. Some were empty and some had input for my verification, mostly was wrong so I have corrected.  … 2. translating I have seen Spa
<tgBot10> colleagues have already translated their one, we should ask also them about received or not weblate notification about new available texts … 3. Yes, I am big fan of the ubports team and community effort and general positive and profesional environment. That's all.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Wow!! Dekko 2 app looks nice. I get config icloud, hotmail (I think can't sent e-mails) and gmail. With auto addresses book sync. Thanks. 👍
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> 👍
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> @Jaume81, For any Loqui issues please refer to our github page: https://www.github.com/loqui/im .There you also have a link to our Telegram group.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> 👍
<tgBot10> <Jujuyeh> Hi, I have a friend with an OPO. He wants to try Ubuntu Touch, but he is afraid of not being able to go back to android. Is there a document on the wiki that explains how to do the return process?
<tgBot10> <hawk_is_here> OPPO has Android images files
<tgBot10> <hawk_is_here> With them there are instructions
<tgBot10> <Jujuyeh> oh ok, but could he make a backup of Android and restore the hole system back to his One Plus One?
<tgBot10> <Jujuyeh> @hawk_is_here, Or it has to be made with a fresh install?
<tgBot10> <hawk_is_here> Well image will be a fresh install
<tgBot10> <hawk_is_here> For backup he can try Google drive
<tgBot10> <hawk_is_here> That's for apps
<tgBot10> <hawk_is_here> And rest backup like pics and videos shall be on hdd
<tgBot10> <Jujuyeh> So, there's no way to backip the hole thing? :(
<tgBot10> <LarreaMikel> uhmm... maybe in the bootloader
<tgBot10> <hawk_is_here> @LarreaMikel, 😂😂😂😂
<tgBot10> <LarreaMikel> or using apps like titanium backup (don't know if it's still working)
<tgBot10> <hawk_is_here> @Jujuyeh, There is a way
<tgBot10> <hawk_is_here> By making dual boot
<tgBot10> <hawk_is_here> It will not impact the existing system
<tgBot10> <hawk_is_here> But I don't know if UBport is supporting
<tgBot10> <LarreaMikel> @LarreaMikel, with bootloader i meant recovery...
<tgBot10> <Jujuyeh> I just found this: … https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/devices/reinstalling-android
<tgBot10> <Jujuyeh> there's no info of this on the UBports' wiki :/
<tgBot10> <aadithya_s> @Flohack, Does this mean op3 will get support after op2 is finished ?
<tgBot10> faizauthar12 was added by: faizauthar12
<tgBot10> <TronFourtyTwo> There is a 'backup your android device' option in the magic device tool, but actually I am not really sure what it does
<tgBot10> <Vijay Kumar> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/DwdGF2pU/file_624.png
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @Ian L, It's already live on devel
<tgBot10> <bhushanshah> @mariogrip just curious, what was issue about camera not working?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @bhushanshah, Kernel and blobs
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @bhushanshah, https://github.com/ubports/android_kernel_oneplus_msm8974/commit/c903444688b9bdfb56139e720652e1339e4dc11b
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #118: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/118/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1037: SUCCESS in 52 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1037/
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @twinkybot, has anyone tested ring lately with SIP? I tried it about 2 years ago and tried to make it work for business but I recall there were some SIP issues....  I really liked the general idea of it.  Currently I'm using jitsi as software as well as jitsi meet for most stuff but it would be awesome to integrate something like this into the OS itself.  I've been saying this for years with a few friends.  In addition, having Retroshare built
<tgBot10> into Ubuntu would have been awesome... something like that.  But at least something that has secure VOIP and SIP out of the box would be awesome and make perfect sense for a mobile OS....
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, it's an 'audiocast' not a 'podcast', Gripsgarden.  You are now banned from Audiocast until Summer of 2018!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, nice. I think this is a big breakthrough from my understanding.  Keep up good work!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Jujuyeh, nextcloud for important stuff and then just throw away the rest.  Let's be honest, who after wiping their phone really cares about anything except the photos?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @wayneoutthere, does nextcloud work for you on UBports?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @wayneoutthere, replying to my own post, ha.   … I'll move this chat over to here, thanks for starting: … https://forums.ubports.com/topic/558/ring-cx-and-a-client-for-ut?loggedin
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, I can't get owncloud sync to work and calendar sync doesn't work as well
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, I wouldn't know. I'm on old N4.  It used to work here ok.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> but it would back stuff up to a cloud for a nice flash
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @vanyasem, the owncloud sync app only works with an older version of nextcloud
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> oh, i see
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> then i get why it doesn't work
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> im on the latest ver
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> how can i at least get caldav and carddav sync ?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> calendar owncloud sync says "invalid host"
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @vanyasem, hang on, let me find something
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @neothethird  btw, i will take a look at your new po file in mines repo at the evening
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> it's hard becasue all of these things are 'super important' yet it's seems impossible to do all of them right away... this is where the power ofcommunity comes in and proper road-mapping with proper delegation.... I smell an #audiocast brewing....
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, I'll hack myself on, with my mad hacking skills!
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/VLiCTBAw/file_625.mp4
<tgBot10> <neothethird> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/EQ6s1l0J/file_626.click
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @mariogrip, `ping wayne.out.there`
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @neothethird, That's a new version of calendar with support for generic caldav servers. Works on devel and rc
<tgBot10> <neothethird> not on stable, though
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> im on rc
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @vanyasem, nice, thanks. will publish after that
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, jep, the hardest camera to get going...,
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> 1 ubuntu phone with 4k camera  :D
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @vanyasem, then try to install it, if you have time. It should work
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, haha
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> already installed ;)
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> let me check if it works
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> and yes it does
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> brilliant, i love you
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> anything about carddav? (contacts)
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @vanyasem, not yet, will hopefully come soon
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @vanyasem, i have very strong feelings for you as well
<tgBot10> <neothethird> i didn't implement this, though
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @neothethird, I think I hear my mother calling... see yah! ....
<tgBot10> <olisax> @vanyasem, You can sync them with a script 😊 . See https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/Configure-CalDAV%2BCardDAV-synchronisation
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> Someone should make a gui for that script. Would be super handy
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, Just tell her it's romantic and I'm sure you can stay
<tgBot10> <delijati> @DanChapman, +1
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> @Lorxu, 👩‍❤️‍👩, @wayneoutthere and now what  You will answear to our lady 😜, we trust You !!!
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @aadithya_s, No. And I said we are still working on Oneplus 1 not 2 :)
<tgBot10> <aadithya_s> @Flohack, So op3 won't get Ubuntu ?
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @aadithya_s, Currently no plan, but eventually somebody will port it. You have also to understand each of us cannot buy an unlimited amount of phones. Mayslf has already 3 phones at home, and 2 more will come :) - we need more people to work with us, then we can have more ports
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> @vanyasem, because there is a bug on onlineaccount : https://github.com/ubports/calendar-app/issues/30
<PsynoKhi0> hi, is there any file integrity check in place for recovery images from cdimage.ubports.com ?
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @PsynoKhi0, if you're using the ubports installer, it checks md5 sum
<tgBot10> <neothethird> github.com/ubports/ubports-installer
<tgBot10> <Christian Hanken> Hi. I am experiencing WiFi problems. I am guessing that this configuration seems to be right: http://wlan.urz.uni-halle.de/handy_smartphone/ubuntu/ … Sadly, there 's something wrong with the certivicate. My sysadmin wants to know which type of certificate is supported on UBports. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.
<PsynoKhi0> @neothethird: ah thanks, I'll check that out!
<tgBot10> <Christian Hanken> And... it 's not the WiFi of "uni-halle.de", I 'm talking about.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Milan Korecky, turn down the heat, people.  turn it down...
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> @wayneoutthere, OK, let us check weblate translations, maybe there is something new!!!
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/VzPXFpCw/file_628.jpg
<tgBot10> <bhdouglass> @wayneoutthere, A group of us have recently started working on a sip client for Ubuntu touch
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @bhdouglass, awesome.  post it in the thread above maybe so we can follow and let me know what I can do to help
<tgBot10> <bhdouglass> Here is the link to our group if anyone is interested: https://t.me/joinchat/A2L4aw6g_RvP9GpYGos4LQ
<tgBot10> <patrix0> @laolicool, Can you use VPNs and proxies?
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @Christian Hanken, Do you need Enterprise WPA2 with RADIUS?
<tgBot10> <Flohack> The instructions on this page look ok, certificates are probably in PEM or P12 format?
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Im not sure about that though
<tgBot10> <jakko> Does
<tgBot10> <PhoenixLandPirate> @twinkybot, We've already had a little bit of effort with people porting Tox.
<tgBot10> <demokrit atomos> Hi, just warming this question up again since i am still interested to know this; does anyone know which packages make up the ubuntu-sdk-xyz frameworks? (I don't want the docu on the API, just the packages + versions that define these frameworks)
<tgBot10> <demokrit atomos> (or does someone, perhaps with canonical inside knwoledge know whom to ask where?)
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Ok for use LoquilM, have to wait time to sent and recieve the message.
<tgBot10> <demokrit atomos> okay, different question 😊 does anyone know which channel on irc.freenode i should join to get someone from the old Ubuntu-SDK team to speak to?
<tgBot10> <Walid> anyone have an idea for this error : … E/cutils  (   53): Failed to read /data/.layout_version: No such file or directory … E/sdcard  (   53): installd fs upgrade not yet complete. Waiting...
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @demokrit atomos, The frameworks were just contracts between the platform and apps and were provided by the click packaging tool. The frameworks don't "bring" any new features with them. They just assert that an given app that depends on a certain framework can be installed on a particular device. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Click/Frameworks … The ubuntu-sdk-libs meta package contains alot of the packages apps depends on
<tgBot10> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntu-sdk-libs
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> So for instance with OTA you could bump up the minor version on the framework to go with any new features in say the ubuntu-ui-toolkit that come with that OTA
<tgBot10> <demokrit atomos> Thanks Dan! Follow-up question: this means we couldn't just snap the ubuntu-sdk-xyz-libs as framework snap (or whatever it is called) and "redirect" the current clicks to use the snap instead of the click framework?
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Milan Korecky, +1 🙂 nut uhm ... tomorow evening would be enough @Flohack ?
<tgBot10> <savetier> Hi guys, what about the OTA2 update? Is it not overdue?
<RagingKitten[m]> It is overdue
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> I have one question. Since what's blocking 16.04 on halium   7.1 is Mir how is updating to 16.04 is gonna work? I mean who is going to fix the libhybris Mir thing? Ubports, yunit or Mir guys? I feel like UT is falling behind trying to update Ubuntu base to 16.04 when in 7 months  18.04 will be released
<tgBot10> fruweb_de was added by: fruweb_de
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> @NikosChat, For the mobile, there was no intent by Cannonical to follow the desktop release and now Ubport with less person will neither follow the desktop release. The only focus is 16.04+Halium
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> welcome @fruweb_de
<tgBot10> <delijati> 16.04 is a LTS version so support until 2020
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @NikosChat, Mir support in Libhybris was boiled down to a diff by JBB. It needs to be tested, but should bring the Mir support back to the upstream hybris.
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> @UniversalSuperBox, Happy to hear that. It feels wrong the fact that is difficult to update the ubuntu base. It's not Upborts fault and I appreciate your work. Not even Canonical could update the ubuntu base but still that seems odd to me.
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #275: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/275/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1038: SUCCESS in 59 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1038/
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> It feels that this is where Canonical screwed thing up. They wanted UT to be kind of rolling but instead they couldn't even update the base
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @savetier, It is, but our idea to upgrade Oxide browser to Chromium 57 did not work. We have to revert again. Sad but true. Next ETA next weekend
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @NikosChat, rolling release? Let me open the popcorn lol
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> @Flohack, That was the plan. Updates every 6 weeks and don't follow desktop release cycle. In the end they left as on an EOL release. If we where on 16.04 things would have been better
<tgBot10> <per_sonne> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/UjkM7BpG/file_630.mp4
<tgBot10> <per_sonne> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/OTMo7GHR/file_632.mp4
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @NikosChat, Sure, but how this works, Ubuntu was always a point release thingie somehow
<tgBot10> <Flohack> They have no expertise in rolling release
<tgBot10> <Flohack> They depend fully on desktop packaging too
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/g4kaXtzQ/file_634.jpg
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Hia Dan Chapman,with UT Tweak we can see some app's propierties and the app Dekko 2 take a lot of memory.
<tgBot10> <PhoenixLandPirate> It is beta
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Don't worry, it is and experimental app,
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> I know and understand.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> And to be a beta, run very good.
<tgBot10> <Josué> @Jaume81 how do you screen capture with the N5?
<tgBot10> <Josué> I mean, if anybody knows...
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> Volume + and - together
<tgBot10> <Flohack> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/xkj4EaLh/file_636.png
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Whenever you see this the issue blocks moving devel to rc or rc to stable
<tgBot10> <Josué> @Ern_st, thanks
<tgBot10> <Josué> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/kjYTEE7g/file_638.jpg I just wanted to show you guys this, after updating the calendar (I'm not in China)
<tgBot10> <Josué> apparently it's the lunar calendar
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> Known :)
<tgBot10> <Josué> oh
#ubports 2017-09-20
<tgBot10> <neothethird> Yeah, something that has been implemented a long time ago and shipped in this state... No idea what it's supposed to be doing :D
<tgBot10> <neothethird> just disable the lunar calendar again, then everything is fine
<tgBot10> <Josué> @neothethird, yeah, that's what I did
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #326: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/326/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1039: SUCCESS in 1 min 55 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1039/
<tgBot10> <neothethird> We're looking to release OTA-2 next saturday. Help us test to make sure everything is smooth sailing: https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/road-to-ota-2-75
<tgBot10> <jackmi95> @neothethird, I would help but I don't own any of the supported devices. Sorry😢
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @jackmi95, thanks, hope we'll get more supported devices soon. Thanks for sticking around anyways 👍
<tgBot10> <jcjordyn120> @UniversalSuperBox, Ugh pin with notify
<tgBot10> <rebeccant> @jackmi95, Same.
<tgBot10> <rebeccant> @jcjordyn120, For not having a supported device, this.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> i have a deep thought by Wayne Out There: … Have you ever noticed how you need Dekko to do anything in Ubuntu Touch? … But it's not pre-installed? … That's weird. … That's your deep thought by Wayne Out There
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> ok.  Word on the street (just leaked out) is that... … ready for it??? … Ready for it?? … All you old skool hardware people... … Ready for it?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> N4 is SUPPORTED!!!!!!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/kG1V5XYC/file_639.mp4
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> But I don't know how to get it.  But I'll figure it out
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> is the channel going to work? … will everything die?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> I"m sooo excited!
<tgBot10> <exar_kun> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/620Tt66T/file_640.mp4
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> who invited you to the party, Joe In Here?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> do you have N4???
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> No N4, No party 4u!
<tgBot10> <exar_kun> I'm always in here. And yes.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> oh!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> we'll let's get this party STarrrrrrted!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> every party person in the house with an N4 say WOOT WOOOT!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> maybe i wasn't loud enough
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/n06nStU9/file_641.mp4
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> oh!! we're in western time zone. that's it.  they'll party when we're sleeping
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> wait. this says 'no channel called stable' … sudo ubuntu-device-flash —server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch —device=mako \ … —channel=15.04/devel —bootstrap
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> long time no...flash
<tgBot10> <exar_kun> I think I maybe did it with magic device tool
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> frashing
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> oh.... well it's workign with that terminal thing
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> the green robot is on the surgery table
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> soon to reimerge as Yumi! maybe...
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> no pressure guys but if this kills my business my family will starv
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> oh oh. flashing orange dots. i think this is old... :(
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> helpdesk? helpdesk?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> haha
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> crrrrrap
<tgBot10> <xreactx> Noob question... If I want to modify a kernel, can I just add different flags to the defconfig or do I have to "make menuconfig"
<tgBot10> <aki237> Guys I'm getting a final error : … ```make: *** No rule to make target 'libqmi', needed by '/home/aki237/phablet/out/target/product/ham/obj/EXECUTABLES/wpa_supplicant_intermediates/config.o'.  Stop.```
<tgBot10> <aki237> I have a … ```libqmi.so``` … in the vendor directories of my device … ```ham```
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> i think mine is starting to work ! wooot
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> why does UBports default to google search engine?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> this is the first bug I encountered
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> cell pone call = success
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> @wayneoutthere try to play a song or start music player....
<tgBot10> <aki237> Is this the porting channel?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> ok stand by
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> not really it's the 'everything channel'
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> we're discussing what channel is for what... we are 'the' ubports group here
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Ern_st, crash.
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> @wayneoutthere, This is the remaining bug on the Nexus 4 : https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/issues?q=mako+label%3A%22device%3A+mako%22
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Ern_st, cool.  did a cell call, sms, now going to for telegram and dekko ;)
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> except these bugs, the nexus 4 works fine. really enjoy it
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> had a bit of crash on video camera
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> camea won't restart, haha
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> still cameara was fine but then I ... is this the right spot to explain bugs?  i guess i should go to the link above
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Ern_st, i wonder if i'm on the wrong channel.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> i flashed from the one on the main ubports page
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> i'll probably wait to do much utnil someone confirms i flashed from the right channel.  I did this: … sudo ubuntu-device-flash —server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch —device=mako \
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> yes you should be in stable
<tgBot10> <aki237> @aki237, Anyone have ever encountered this ever while porting?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> so this is correct: … sudo ubuntu-device-flash —server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch —device=mako \ … —channel=15.04/devel —bootstrap
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> this one is the devel channel
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> that's the one on ubports page. i tink it's not updated.
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> the bugs listed above are on both channel so far
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> oh no problem but my video camera doesn't work on this one
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> so i want to make sure I'm on the right channel before I strt reporting bugs
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> the nexus 4 updates are the same than other legacy update
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> if it's not your daily phone, go for the devel ^^
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> it is my daily phone haha
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> but i'm not afraid to have a bad day for a good cause
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> but i would like phone/sms/email/cam to work and they seem to
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> in dev
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> do you know how to change the code above so i get stable?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> sudo ubuntu-device-flash —server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch —device=mako \ … —channel=15.04/[  something ] —bootstrap
<tgBot10> <exar_kun> usually it's "stable" in the something, but maybe there isn't anything stable
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> 15.04/stable
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> cool
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> thanks team
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/Release-Channels
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> i'll re-flesh... and.. should I update that on main page here so most people get stable?
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> main page of ?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> ask the maintainer, they might be a reason
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> ok i'm one of them kind of but not that section haa
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> it says that channel isn'g able to find
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> sudo ubuntu-device-flash —server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch —device=mako —channel=15.04/stable —bootstrap
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> i did it like that
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> but RC did wor
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> so i'll try that one.  stable = missing (maybe just for mako)
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> anyway... cool. im' goig to go to bed but i can say my long hard day ended well haha
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> #audiocast it!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> ok so once i confirm that there is not a stable channel for N4 then I will report this video camera bug
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> it's there on RC too
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> Hey @neothethird remember that time you asked me to re-write that 'ubports' thing (intro)? And then I did?  The old one is still there and it kind of sucks
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> it was quickly written... let me know if you still have my version or if you need me to try to find it... that will be hard but
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> i still feel like i might be on a wrong channel here and something has been updated... i thin i'll go to bed and see what happens in the morning.  night everyoe
<tgBot10> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> so?... … Those $1943 donations are only via patreon? 🤔
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #133: SUCCESS in 1 hr 31 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/133/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1040: SUCCESS in 8 min 0 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1040/
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @Jaume81, Oh, that's not right. The cache folder on my desktop is only 80mb so somethings off there.  … Also you shouldn't need to prevent app suspension, that will be wasting battery as it will still be updating the view and running animations when not focused. dekkod runs in the background anyway and the UI should update when waking from suspension.
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @Jaume81 do you use POP3? that could explain the massive size if you do as Dekko will download *everything*
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> @Josué, I have Meizu Pro 5. But I click the volum + and - thogether or at same time.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> @Dan, finally I get Hotmail by Outlook config but I was try pop3 config before.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> @Dan, if I clean cache will I erase the accounts?
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Good morning!!! In the morning.💤
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/30TF3O8k/file_642.webp
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @Jaume81 yes deleting the cache will erase the accounts.
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @Jaume81 what does `du -h ~/.cache/dekko2.dekkoproject/` in the terminal show?
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @shinyhairsmylifeambition, Yep, since I didn't have access to the other figures. But of course PayPal and Bitcoin donations are valued as well. :)
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @wayneoutthere, Sorry, forgot to tell you. Rc is the one you want
<tgBot10> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> @neothethird, I donate 'manually' every month via paypal to minimize patreon costs..
<tgBot10> <neothethird> That also arrives, I just didn't have access
<tgBot10> <neothethird> To the number
<tgBot10> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> allright. Just wondering
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> I have thought clean cache with the app. Why terminal can't copy-paste?
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> I do it the terminal order you say. What will I have to see?
<tgBot10> <Stefan Kalb> @aki237, @Flohack any idea?
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/EVsOVv6g/file_644.jpg
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> @DanChapman
<tgBot10> <Stefan Kalb> @aki237, Maybe better ask porting questions in the forum as they tend to get overseen in the chatter here.
<tgBot10> <Stefan Kalb> ^^ https://forums.ubports.com/category/33/porting
<tgBot10> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> Is there a forum thread to talk about scopes? Wanna tell my opinion
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @Jaume81 you can see there that the last line of output shows the cache folder is only 79MB not the 700 odd Tweak Tool shows
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> Most of the cache usage will be from ~/.cache/dekko2.dekkoproject/mail which is showing 74MB
<tgBot10> <demokrit atomos> does anybody know how to rotate the screen in yunit/unity8 + mir? (xrandr doesn't work)
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #344: SUCCESS in 14 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/344/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1041: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1041/
<tgBot10> Henry Sprog was added by: Henry Sprog
<tgBot10> <Henry Sprog> Sorry to be a pain but I had given up on touch until somebody told me about you. Like a plank I locked the boot loader on my Meizu Pro 5 any ideas how I can unlock it ( it needs a code and fastboot oem-unlock does not work).😭
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @Henry Sprog, First of all, welcome to the group. Did you try contacting the Meizu Support? Maybe they'll be able to help. Since this is a group chat, and questions like this tend to get lost easily, i'd suggest to also ask your question on forums.ubports.com.
<tgBot10> <olisax> Hello ! Is https://translate.ubports.com/ down or it moved to a new url?
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @olisax, huh, looks like it's down. Pinging @Flohack
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> Oh not just me then... I tried accessing it this morning but was having connection issues anyway so just put it down to that
<tgBot10> <olisax> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/translate.ubports.com 😊
<tgBot10> <Henry Sprog> @neothethird, I did and they were no use it appears that the ubuntu phone was unlocked and I am not the only one to lock it. From what I can gather it requires a lock code that only Meizu can provide but you have to go to a service centre the nearest one is in Asia which is no use for me in the uk. Thank you for the tip I will post the question but I have little hope!
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> Henry Is https://forum.xda-developers.com/meizu-pro-5/how-to/tutorial-unlock-bootloader-meizu-pro-5-t3303127 still relevent? I presume you have the international version if it came with UT on originally
<tgBot10> <turanmahmudov> Hi all ) I had created the Azerbaijani keyboard for ubuntu years ago )
<tgBot10> <turanmahmudov> Now I want to contribute )
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> @DanChapman, No problem. Like I said before, I understand is a beta version. Ubuntu Touch OS and the apps need a good fit to work well. Final version.
<tgBot10> <turanmahmudov> @turanmahmudov, I can't find where to find keyboard source. Can you help me please?
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @turanmahmudov https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component
<tgBot10> <turanmahmudov> @DanChapman thanks a lot :)
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> 👍
<tgBot10> Louis O’Quinn was added by: Louis O’Quinn
<tgBot10> <neothethird> welcome :)
<tgBot10> <delijati> how can i mannualy  refresh the dash when i install sometthing with "pkcon"
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @delijati, pull the dash down
<tgBot10> <neothethird> pull down and release
<tgBot10> <delijati> ahh thanks :)
<tgBot10> <Henry Sprog> @DanChapman, Hi Dan. Thanks for the link. I thought I had seen this but on closer inspection it is similar but not the same. I will read it and see if I can unlock the boot loader.
<tgBot10> Dani was added by: Dani
<tgBot10> <Dani> Does anyone has a review of the utouch experience on Nexus 5 with the current ubports status?
<tgBot10> <TomasOqvist> I just noticed that I am not able to mount my OPO (latest devel). I know that bug was fixed long ago and it worked for me the last time I checked. I have rebooted the device, but same problem. Developer mode activated and phone unlocked. Regression? Could anyone confirm?
<tgBot10> <BrisPete> @Dani, I've been using the Nexus 5 as my daily driver for a few months now. I have no amjor problems with it. Video doesn't work, LED notifications don't work but, for me, as a light user it's more than adequate. It's not a like for like replacement for Android though.
<tgBot10> <Dani> Thank you so much, Peter
<tgBot10> <wagafo> @BrisPete, LED works for me for SMS, Telegram and calendar notifications
<tgBot10> <delijati> has womething changed i dont see my log from "adb shell /system/bin/logcat"
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> @shinyhairsmylifeambition, No, but go and post you opinion on ubports forum page
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> https://forums.ubports.com/
<tgBot10> <TomasOqvist> @TomasOqvist, https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/issues/13
<tgBot10> <aki237> @Stefan Kalb, Thanks...
<tgBot10> <delijati> console.log; qDebug are not shown anymore in "adb shell /system/bin/logcat" oO
<tgBot10> <delijati> ok the last time i debugged my app was on ubuntu touch ...
<tgBot10> <delijati> so ubports changed somethign regarding that ?
<tgBot10> <delijati> i get this E/cutils-trace( 3120): Error opening trace file: Permission denied (13)
<tgBot10> <delijati> not sure if it is related to my problem
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @delijati, isn't /system/bin/logcat for the android container?  … tail /var/log/syslog for the system log or tail ~/.cache/upstart/application-click<yourclickpackage>.log for your application log
<tgBot10> <garrogarri> @Ern_st, This bug still affects also incoming calls, right?
<tgBot10> ysgupta was added by: ysgupta
<tgBot10> <neothethird> welcome :)
<tgBot10> <ysgupta> Hi,
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @Ern_st, Are you sure? on latest devel and rc as well?
<tgBot10> <ysgupta> I am ubuntu user and I want to port ubuntu touch to my mobile.
<tgBot10> <ysgupta> How should I proceed?
<tgBot10> <neothethird> halium.org will provide you with information on getting started
<tgBot10> <neothethird> what's your device?
<tgBot10> <ysgupta> My device is not a listed device. It is Videocon Cube3.
<tgBot10> <aki237> @ysgupta, Mediatek??
<tgBot10> <ysgupta> Let me confirm first.
<tgBot10> <ysgupta> yes, as per manufacturer website, it is MT6573V/W, 1.3Ghz Quad Core.
<tgBot10> <ysgupta> Can we confirm it from baseband version?
<tgBot10> <aki237> Does your device have atleast CM-12.1?
<tgBot10> <ysgupta> No, It is android 6.0
<tgBot10> <Josué> @Dani, I've been using the RC channel on a Nexus 5 for a week now and everything works except for making videos. No whatsapp app yet, but navigation, maps, browsing... all works perfectly.
<tgBot10> <Dani> @Josué, Thanks!
<tgBot10> <Josué> oh, and the notification led also works, only one colour though
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @Josué, Cool, thanks for the feedback. If you have time, we drafted a QA plan https://nc.ubports.com/s/VUiW8rZnOR2hMYg that testers can use to make sure everything works
<tgBot10> <Josué> @neothethird, nice, I'll fill it out as soo as I have a second
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @Josué, thanks 👍
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @neothethird, should i update the website to show that?
<tgBot10> <mymike00> Hi all. I have a Bq E4.5 in rc r4 and recently (since last update I think, but I'm not sure) I can't open Webtelegram (it crashes after the splash screen), the Browser (I can see the home screen for a moment but without the textfield at the top and then it crashes) and in Dekko when I open a mail the app freezes in the middle of the animation while scrolling to right and then it crashes... … idk what can be happened, could be the new update that 
<tgBot10> too much ram, or something like that? … thanks😊
<tgBot10> <mymike00> oh, I've just seen the last bug to OTA 2...
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Josué, same issue with video for N4 it seems.  Will be daily drivin' it today.  I'll try to put the bugs where they should be if any
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> did anyone answer why we have to create an ubuntu one account to instsall apps?  I don't have to do that on my Unity Ubuntu
<tgBot10> <Mohannes> Good point! I always thought it was kinda strange
<tgBot10> <Mohannes> We demand answers
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Because Canonical said so
<tgBot10> <mymike00> the account is needed for Telegram push notifications...
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> ah! that was it
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> You can install apps from the OpenStore without an account
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> oh!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> sweet.  ... including telegram?  If everything works without the original store, why don't we leave the open store and sack the original?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Because the original store is still open and has some apps that people want
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> @garrogarri, I don't know, i don't have a sim card in my nexus 4.
<tgBot10> <garrogarri> @neothethird Trying to use ubports-installer: … ```./ubports-installer-0.1.6-beta-x86_64.AppImage  … bash: ./ubports-installer-0.1.6-beta-x86_64.AppImage: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error```
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, oh. i see and those apps can't be moved to the open store?  I assume this is already in the plans and im just talking about stuff that doesn't matter and will eventually happen.  Sorry
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, That's the responsibility of the app's developer
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> @neothethird, Yes the bugs are still there.
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> Can you reopen these bugs ?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> i installed telegram from original ubuntu store just now and i seem to only get the introductory message.  As soon as time came to input the SMS code... everything crashed and now it opens to the white screen of death-a-gram.  Should I have installed it from open store or something?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> it has an upgrade option if i open telegram from the open store....
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Upgrade
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> We've been in touch with app developers, asking if they could release their applications (the most important ones) on OpenStore too. There has been a generally positive response, however not all the developers replied to our request. … The good news is that many of the apps we're missing are open source. As we already did for some app, we could grab the sources, build and release the app as-is, and eventually wait for someone who's willing to
<tgBot10> maintain it.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Milan Korecky, roger that
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #119: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/119/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1042: SUCCESS in 51 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1042/
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> and ... telegram is working!  thanks folks.  Of course I can't supergroup with you from it but the rest seems to work so nearly able to daily drive...  thanks again for everyone who has been helping with n4.  I Heard it was someone named Andreas so thanks Andreas!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> going to try Dekko 2.  Is this smart or not?  I don't care if it kind of crashes but will it kill my main phone?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> wow.. nice startup flow on Dekko 2 so far!  looks nice, flows well.. 👍
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> oh.. crap.  where do I file Dekko 2 bugs? the keyboard doesn't pop up to input my IMAP info, haha
<tgBot10> <garrogarri> @wayneoutthere, You have to, if you want to use snaps..
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @garrogarri, i love the snaps idea so... ok.  i get it.  so later we could call it the 'snap store'
<tgBot10> <garrogarri> I don't like that I need to log in every time
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> to ubuntu store?  i haven't gotten that far. only installed telegram but that would be weird for sure.  but someone said that store will be shut down end of year.    ths is probably something the pros can talk about on the QA again.  anyway, i jst need to get my basics set up before I work together to daily drive this.  dekko is next... but it seems like Dekko 2 is not going to work for me.  Will have to figure out where to file bugs
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> crazy. my keyboard showed up now! haha.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> i had to close it reopen it.
<tgBot10> <garrogarri> @wayneoutthere, I was talking of the desktop store
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> oh.  i don't remember that happening but i'm on unity (old one) if that matters
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> @wayneoutthere you can install both Dekko, and to make appear the keyboard just swipe from left, it is know bug
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Known
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> https://dekkoproject.org/
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/dekko/issues
<tgBot10> <Josué> the keyboard issue maybe system related, I've seen other apps with the same problem. The temporary solution is to swipe to another app and back to the one you were using and the keyboard will pop up
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @wayneoutthere, That's not a dekko bug. It's somewhere in the platform plugins and how it handles input focusing of multi window apps
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> *qpa platform plugin
<tgBot10> <Stefan Kalb> @Henry Sprog, You can also try to support the european meizu support. Maybe they can help: http://support.meizumart.it/
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @garrogarri, You don't have to login if you use sudo.
<tgBot10> <gostranger> sorry for my inexperience. i want to explore more any one give me a hint where to start, please....!!!
<tgBot10> amitsin6h was added by: amitsin6h
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Josué, yeah you're for sure right.  That's twice today on different apps.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @gostranger, hi!  sure.  what do you want to explore first?  give me one hint and 750 of us will send you many places!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> like... the phone?  the community?  developping?  Helping?
<tgBot10> <gostranger> developing
<tgBot10> <garrogarri> @DanChapman, like sudo snapd ...? But from Gnome software it request log in
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @gostranger, cool.  well great news.  there are more than 2 developers in this group but I am not one of them.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> do you already develop stuff?  Someone here can probably direct you and guide you better than I... but definitely we need lots of help
<tgBot10> <gostranger> thanks a lot @wayneoutthere
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> well, just let me know if you need anything.  also feel free to PM me on the side if I can hep
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> help
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @garrogarri, Yeah just `sudo snap install foo`
<tgBot10> <bhdouglass> Where are the assets for the boot logo? (not the unity system compositor, the thing before that)
<tgBot10> <Tardis96 Desenvolvedor> Some news about ubphone for harpia?
<Beton> Is https://translate.ubports.com/ down or it's just my connection problem?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Beton, it's having some issues with locking its database. It's working, just very slowly. @Flohack is on the case.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Tardis96 Desenvolvedor, This is the only news  I have.  Maybe Halium? … https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot10> <Tardis96 Desenvolvedor> Thanks
<tgBot10> <bhdouglass> @UniversalSuperBox, OpenStore app v2 is waiting for some new translation strings ;)
<Beton> Ok, thanks, so I will wait ;)
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> I have pinged the master of Weblate again.
<tgBot10> <bhdouglass> if we all bug him will that make him work faster? lol
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> make a bot bug him
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> have it send him random gifs
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> ```$ systemctl status apache2 … ... … Active: inactive (dead) since Wed 2017-09-20 06:06:40 UTC; 8h ago```
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, there's the problem
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> It came back up!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> I pinged it with a begging tone and it responded
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> that was a lie.
<tgBot10> <bhdouglass> The OpenStore v2 app is ready for release, if you would like to translate some strings before we do that, check out (the now alive again) weblate: https://translate.ubports.com/projects/openstore/openstore-app/
<Beton> OperationalError (1205, 'Lock wait timeout exceeded; try restarting transaction')... When i trying to save changes.
<tgBot10> <olisax> @bhdouglass, Cool ! It seems that french is already 100% translated, correct?
<tgBot10> <bhdouglass> well, weblate seems to be a little slow importing the new strings, check back later?
<tgBot10> <bhdouglass> Ok, weblate seems to have caught up. Be nice to it, it's having a rough morning :)
<tgBot10> <bhdouglass> (send it some coffee)
<tgBot10> <koni_raid> hi, does the Ubuntu login work for translate?
<tgBot10> <koni_raid> I get this: IntegrityError at /accounts/complete/ubuntu/ … (1048, "Column 'social_id' cannot be null")
<tgBot10> <koni_raid> It seems you need to have name,username and e-mail ticked to make it work; working now
<tgBot10> FabioMorandini was added by: FabioMorandini
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @bhdouglass, now that is something I'm actually able to do. Almost.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> N4: Telegram app works but then when falls asleep and start using it again, as soon as it gets network connectivity (resumes) it puts it back to welcome screen where you have to input the phone number and start setting up app from scratch
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> throwing it out there since I"m middle of work day
<tgBot10> <reliable1> Xiaomi and Meizu the best. Apple is shit.
<tgBot10> <reliable1> And I'm russian slowpoke
<tgBot10> <MaxKerst> What?
<tgBot10> <hawk_is_here> They were playing ping pong
<tgBot10> <hawk_is_here> I just took part
<tgBot10> <MaxKerst> Okay... xD
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/XfKtpE0C/file_645.mp4
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> QUESTION: i just installed ubports for N4.  do I need to do a system update?  I was thinking maybe some of these bugs will wash away if I do that...
<tgBot10> <geminis65> 173/5000 … I installed the stable version, I updated by terminal and it appears to turn on the flashlight but it does not work. normal? Do you have to wait for the ota 2 to work?.nexus 5
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> @wayneoutthere, Webtelegram or app Telegram?
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> @wayneoutthere, Which version do you have and what channel?
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> @geminis65, Do you mean you have made update from stable to RC channel?
<tgBot10> <geminis65> de rc a stable
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> On Nexus 5 with stable the flaslight does not work yet, neighter installing the app from openstore. If you want to try go to RC or better wait until Saturday OTA2 should arrive.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> But we'd highly encourage you go to rc and follow the pinned link to test the new stuff
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Milan Korecky, app
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> that's cool. i never thought of web telegram but i saw it there... hmm.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Milan Korecky, RC
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, cool. i accidentally did that for you! my phone doesn't ring by the way.  no sound.  one ring... silence
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> actually no ring tones at all. just vibrator. haha
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> this is not aawesome for sales but i'm in this for the team!
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, That'd be great information in the test plan document, submitted to Jan's e-mail!
<tgBot10> <geminis65> was in rc but he put the stable to test if everything rc worked
<tgBot10> <Josué> something I notice is that the system becomes unstable if you install something on top of a previous installation. I did that and I had to use the erase and reset all to actually get it to work
<tgBot10> <geminis65> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/5YncbMvv/file_646.webp
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @neothethird, Sorry me was in planes and did not look into supergroup 😆. Fixed now
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> @wayneoutthere, 👍
<tgBot10> <geminis65> can you install this from the recovery?
<tgBot10> <geminis65> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/9nhWuFwg/file_647.gz
<tgBot10> <geminis65> vivid-preinstaled-touch-armhf-tar-gz
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Before I give you the answer... Why are you trying to do that?
<tgBot10> <geminis65> I like to mess around and try new things
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, that image is the same one that the devel channel uses. So you're not really getting anything new
<tgBot10> <geminis65> Thank you very much.I like to trastear and try things.Although this I do not know anything and half of things do not work.
<tgBot10> <Josué> if anyone is wondering: trastear = play with, test or touch things I'm not supposed to
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> so i just wanted to quickly confirm: the best channel is RC for N4, correct? I mean the closest to 'stable' correct>?
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, yes and you can help us testing ^^
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Great function in Dekko2!!! To look for the e-mails from the same person
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Only have to push the icon
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> To search e-mails, sorry
<tgBot10> <beernarrd> hello. is this ok group to ask how to enable and pair bluetooth mouse with adb command (touchscreen has no touch)
<tgBot10> Darren Shipp was added by: Darren Shipp
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @Darren Shipp, welcome
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #276: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/276/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1043: SUCCESS in 57 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1043/
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> @beernarrd, fairly easy with bluetoothctl
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, ok.  i'll do my best in a few hours to do some testing for you.  today's first day with N4 was a 'challenge' but i feel like they are fixable
<tgBot10> <savetier> Anybody has the advanced VPN app as a click package? The original is not on-line anymore
<tgBot10> <beernarrd> @Ern_st, ok but without touch, cannot adb to the device (right after first boot - no developer mode).
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> @beernarrd, except your phone accepd a usb mouse you cannot
<tgBot10> <beernarrd> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/vpMgd9EN/file_648.mp4
<tgBot10> <MarkOSone> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/w14XposW/file_649.mp4
<tgBot10> <thepeter> were there so few changes in OpeStore v2  from texts point of view? like 13 or so?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @bhdouglass this question summons you
<tgBot10> <thepeter> thaks @UniversalSuperBox  🙂
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Tactical pings
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Anybody have problems with the keyboard?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> You're gonna need to be more specific.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Because sometimes shows the last word I wrote.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> I have many problems with my keyboard, including the fact that it has an indent of my face in it.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah, okay, that one
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> wrote.and now happens
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, that's a bug that's been reported. https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component/issues/7
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> 👍. And the cursor to move between letter or words?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component/issues/14 ?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @PhoenixLandPirate is very well spoken
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> :P
<tgBot10> <bhdouglass> @thepeter, I'll summon @sverzegnassi 🙂
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> For example, in iOS's keyboard when you pull the keyboard show the trackpad and in Android when you pull the text make zoom.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @bhdouglass, wait... but if Stefano summons me we'll be in a summon loop! This would be disastrous.
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @bhdouglass, hehe okay :) thx
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Yes that link @UniversalSuperBox
<tgBot10> <thepeter> just found out that the was not even created my language for system settings so I am starting it up from scratch 🙃
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> I prefer the Apple solution. And it seems more easy to put in Ubuntu Touch because the screen is the trackpad when you conect with an another screen.
<tgBot10> <ahayzen> @UniversalSuperBox, I thought press and hold off space bar allowed you to move the cursor https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1566172
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1566172 in Ubuntu UX "[SUGGESTION] [OSK] Use the space bar for moving the text cursor" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<tgBot10> <Josué> use the space bar for moving the text cursor? what kind of craziness is that?
<tgBot10> <ahayzen> Same as iOS IIRC
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> @thepeter, Most of the work on the new client app has been focused on its backend, which now uses brand new APIs made by @bhdouglass . The UI (and strings) only received minor changes this time :)
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Or transform in trackpad making a swipe up from the space bar.
<tgBot10> <ahayzen> @ahayzen, But this already landed here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-keyboard/trunk/revision/543 :-)
<tgBot10> <mymike00> @ahayzen, +1
<tgBot10> <Josué> oh, I thought it meant something else, I thought the suggestion was to use the space bar to move the cursor forward one step
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @sverzegnassi, cool that I am glad to hear 🙂 then my work there is done and I'll focus on system-settings translation 😙
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> In the keyboard it's very difficult put the cursor between two writen words.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> @neothethird yesterday or before I propose a few swipes to Ubuntu Touch. I saw a iPhone X's video and Apple do it but they swipe from the up corners.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> @Cesar_Herrera, It's true
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Flohack why are we using "hotspot" and not "tethering" when sharing cellular  data connection over Wi-Fi? 😀
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @thepeter, You mean the word?
<tgBot10> <thepeter> yep
<tgBot10> <Flohack> No idea ask Canonickel
<tgBot10> <thepeter> hehehe okay I suggest, we in time change it to "terminus technicus" :D (OTA 3 maybe?)
<tgBot10> <Flohack> ^^
<tgBot10> <thepeter> btw just hour agou found out there wasn't yet created slovak language for system-settings module so it will take me a while (writting it from scratch)
<tgBot10> <Flohack> hmm uh rly?
<tgBot10> <Flohack> strange how the quality of the translations differs
<tgBot10> <thepeter> yep I was surprissed too, I lived in the world where everything I was offered was translated to slovak already, until I saw your post on forums and suddenly realised, that it was a lie ... 😅 will have to look for other modules because I suspect that there could be more without language being created
<tgBot10> <Flohack> but you can select Slovak as the language of the phone right?
<tgBot10> <andreasimonetti> browser still crashing on bqE5 rc version 4.. did you roll it back?
<tgBot10> <Flohack> yes
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Flohack, yes
<tgBot10> <andreasimonetti> still the same here..
<tgBot10> <thepeter> I even have (on not switched device) system settings translated to slovak
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Ok we need to find out how to add new languages that are not part of Ubuntu as default ;)
<tgBot10> <thepeter> like the PC edition?
#ubports 2017-09-21
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #327: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/327/
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Good job, bot.
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1044: SUCCESS in 1 min 53 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1044/
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, Good job, Dalton.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip, Hey, read the message 9 messages up from here
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, browser pushed to devel, not to rc yet.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> what
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> anyone with nexus 7 or nexus 4 in here that can help me do some testing?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> cough @wayneoutthere
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> yeah!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> i'lm like YOUR MAN man
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Now kith @mariogrip
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> hit me.  hit me hard
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> my phone is liek messed up hoooped bug master
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> so anything should help it
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> oh! if you give me a second and i'll push a new something to devel
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> awesome cakes
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> so then I re-flasth it/
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> ?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> if you are on devel, a update would be fine
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> i'm on rc
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> N4
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> As soon as ubports_bot says ota_push is don... yeah, you'll have to reflash
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> ok cool
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, jep!
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, does it have wifi?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> yep
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> jep*
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> then channel switch
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, i mean jep
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> how?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> still reflash right?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> settings -> update -> Uodate settings -> Channels -> select development
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> thx
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> But wait
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> until after ubports_bot tells us the goods
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, it's fine if he switches before, he just need to update again when the bot tell him to do so
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> i wont'
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> but  my update settings aren't where you say
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> unless on updates screen there is a secret finger swipe I have to do to make it go to update settings
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> i gave it the middle finger and it didn't help..
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> are you on the latest rc?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> i think... i did it from the ubports site with that sudo code
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> ok, then we need to do a manuall flash if thats fine
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> sudo ubuntu-device-flash —server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch —device=mako \ … —channel=15.04/devel —bootstrap
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> that's what I did but i did 'rc'
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> ok i'll find my usb
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> 'oh usb! usb! wherefore art thou??'
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> green robot on operating table.  Chest is open.  Awaiting command SIR!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> terminal open! … sudo scalpel in hand!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> make me proud Gripsgarden!
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1045: SUCCESS in 52 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1045/
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> gogogogo :D
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> yaaaaahoooo@!!@!!!!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> wait!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> what channel?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> devel
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> that sounds... scary. but ok
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> ok. where are my horse race soudns??
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> anything @wayneoutthere ?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> i was doing bookkeeping.. but something pink is showing up
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> setup screen
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> ohoho
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> merry christmas?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> soon tm
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> -_-
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> cool. ok im in
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> tell me what you want me to do.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> browesr with ball earth.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> neat
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, test it all
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> ok thanks
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> try the things that was broken before
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> ok then, someone with a magic nexus 7? :D
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> ok whre do you want bug reports
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> github is best
<tgBot10> Muyeezus was added by: Muyeezus
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> here is some great news: video camera WORKING
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> :)
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> ok i'll try
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> wait!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> the 'report a bug' thing is supposed to be right with the device on get-ubuntu-touch but it's not
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox we need to fix this bug right away.  remmeber that screenshot I sent way back?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> What?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> i'll try to find....
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> (Photo, 1171x960) https://irc.ubports.com/tFcl55g8/file_651.jpg
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> that red circle is still missing and I"m left to go 'uhhhh... git hub... report bug... where..."
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh. Interesting.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> so while we are fixing that one for everyone... maybe someone knows where on git hub?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> github.com/ubports/ubports-touch
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, that is the old device page, this is the new one https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip, He knows, silly
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> that's where i'm pulling fro
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, thanks
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Also, if you have some downtime @mariogrip, I hear that devices.ubports.com needs to be gimped
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> great! music player working on N4
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Anc8UXDj/file_652.mp4
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> the ringer works!!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> it's like... a phone!~
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> now... what was the decision for where I should install telegram from?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> OpenStore
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> open store.. ubn...thanks
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> marius.  did you do all these bug fixes today??? haha  wow.  it's nearly working pefect
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> telegram bugs seem gone now too
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> i'm removing your #audiocast ban from 6 months back to 3
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, 3 month :P
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> -s
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> next test - Dekko 2!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> i love open store becuase you just simple start installing stuff
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> we should make a skull and crossbones app and call it 'the bricker'
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> naaaaah
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> when someone bugs us here (like me) you can have tech support tell them to install the bricker
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> but for real so far so good marius
<tgBot10> <deedend> Very soon (tm) I'll have a oneplus one to play with... Any chance to have a good Ubports on it? How is at the moment?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> The camera and GPS work now!
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @deedend, Eveything works on that device :)
<tgBot10> <deedend> Oh good!!
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, good to hear :)
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> having issues making my IMAP emai work so I think i'm doiugn something wrong but the gmail email worked (so much irony) for the test
<tgBot10> <deedend> Eventually! I was hoping to be able to try Ubuntu on phone since Canonical announced it in 2011
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @deedend, sweet! this will be a good week for yiou then
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> you will never go back
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> the N4 is acting MUCH quicker now.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> this behaviour that I sometimes see when the keyboard doesnt' pop up.. this is realted to system and multiple windows, right?  It seems to rsolve when i right swipe and scroll through other open apps and come back...
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, yeah, this is a known issue on all devices
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> 👍
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> will start looking into that after ota2 is out
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> le me doing million of things at the same time :D
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> no prob just checking to make sure i don't file it for N4
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, 👍
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> anyone now which of the github dekko things is the dekko 2 page?
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> It's on gitlab, isn't it?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> dont know.  i had a small bug i was going to report before i forget but can't seem to find it..
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> hey! cool. i didn't now nextcloud calendar still syncs with ubuntu touch calendar.  nice!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> i have my phone almost back to where canonical left it and better..
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> ok i have to take off but amazing work, guys, thanks Marius.
<tgBot10> <hawk_is_here> Any credibility of this news??? … http://www.techvillz.com/2017/09/gnome-partners-purism-to-build-librem-5-linux-smartphone.html?m=1
<tgBot10> <deedend> @hawk_is_here, What's wrong with that?
<tgBot10> <hawk_is_here> There is nothing wrong...
<tgBot10> <hawk_is_here> But strange
<tgBot10> <hawk_is_here> KDE have their own plasma project
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> It's unfortunate that those jokers don't contact ubports...
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> Maybe we should reach out to them
<tgBot10> <hawk_is_here> @kz6fittycent, I think we should have tried
<tgBot10> <hawk_is_here> They have a promising Capital inflow
<tgBot10> <hawk_is_here> Let's see
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> I'll do it...I ain't scared. Just need the permission and bullet points. @UniversalSuperBox
<tgBot10> <deedend> @hawk_is_here, Yes but with a GNU/Linux base is possible to swap between more "desktop" manager, like on the desktop world, according to what Purism says
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @kz6fittycent, They said that they'd be willing to entertain our software on their phone in a tweet.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> https://twitter.com/Puri_sm/status/909488108281921537
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @kz6fittycent, gotta say i always agree with this
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, they contacted KDE. There's actually a business behind KDE
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> whoever the N4 people are here, just wanted to say probably goold idea if you reflash to wahtever update @mariogrip did on the devel channel. Working *really * well compared to usual
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Purism is committed to creating all of the phone pieces that they need with GNOME and GTK, though. I think that'll delay the shipment. We'll just have to see.
<tgBot10> <hawk_is_here> @UniversalSuperBox, I seriously don't understand this OS business...
<tgBot10> <hawk_is_here> How do people earn money...
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> I have no business trying to reason that out. :)
<tgBot10> <hawk_is_here> @UniversalSuperBox, Hahahahaha... that was just a statement... not a question this time
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #134: SUCCESS in 9.1 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/134/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1046: SUCCESS in 0.48 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1046/
<tgBot10> <deedend> @UniversalSuperBox, I reckon that is because of that that they have partnered with KDE, to bring plasma mobile (that is in a more advanced stage of development) on the Librem 5 and ship in time
<tgBot10> <bastos777> What I see on the plasma mobile website seems to be far behind from what Ubuntu touch and you guys have reached.
<tgBot10> <bastos777> so is plasma maybe fully FOSS but UT not?
<tgBot10> <bastos777> could that be the reason why they partnered with plasma and not us?
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @bastos777, Ubuntu Touch having failed their first chance really badly it seems logical to want to avoid association
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> I'm sorry if this sounds harsh, but Canonical blew it, Ubuntu Touch was released way before it was useable at all
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> So it ruined the public image of UT
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> @thepeter, Hi Peter, try to use my translations, I do so with yours, it helps a lot. Just add Czech in Weblate settings
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/pMD0e8Wj/file_654.jpg
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Click on: Spravujte svoje jazyky
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/WPmH1LfD/file_656.jpg
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> It will open the above window and add czech in Alternativní jazyky
<tgBot10> <thepeter> (Photo, 317x373) https://irc.ubports.com/zz9qrPpw/file_658.jpg :) do you mean like this? :D
<tgBot10> <thepeter> I got that, but it was just too much for yesterday night :)
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Yes, ok
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @thepeter, ...Wait, do I read that right, something is in the translation system that shouldn't be translated? Why the hell is it not marked as untranslatable :/
<tgBot10> <thepeter> youknow 759 phrases is too much to star at midnight with 😅 it will have to wait until this late evening again 😂
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Lorxu, that is just translators life 😁 we just deal with  it this way
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Yes it is hard, my wife is constantly asking me what am I doing on phone 🙃
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @thepeter, Sure, but it means a dev messed up
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> And knowingly messed up and did something stupid instead of, well, fixing it properly
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Milan Korecky, I know exactly what you mean :) that's why I do it just from time to time, and was so happy to see everything was done before
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Some words, like the hotspot one, I keep them in English, it is better
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Lorxu, it is too many words to request fix on ... so we just copy paste them and go for those which makes sense ... and maybe in other languages they translate it differently ...
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> It happened to me also, with open store, thanks to you I realize I am not finished
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Milan Korecky, yeah expecially the hotspot I was pointing out that the name itself should be changed - since it is tethering service and not hotspot (just btw 🤠)
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> I agree, tethering would be better, maybe @Flohack could change IT in originál Englisch, I will change in Czech
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Milan Korecky, yep he knows already, I've put it into OTA 3 requests 😀😃😄😁😁
<tgBot10> <patrix0> Has UBports Spanish support (translation)?
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> If you find something else, just ping me pls.
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @Lorxu, Well, some languages may not use the anglicism and prefer to translate it. Especially if they don't use the Latin alphabet
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Lorxu, you know, more messed up is that on not switched device i have all system-settings translated into my language, and in weblate there is version which didn't have even my language created, that is more serius issue to fix 🙃
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @patrix0, Yep: translate.ubports.com
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Sakra, I should look at weblate and check it also
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @neothethird, I'm talking about a string that would break things if translated because it's a key, that seemed to be the translator note.
<tgBot10> <thepeter> (Sticker, 314x512) https://irc.ubports.com/HP1qd0qQ/file_659.webp
<tgBot10> <patrix0> (Photo, 350x200) https://irc.ubports.com/9qYQC7ob/file_661.jpg GNOME Foundation Gives its Backing to Purism’s Linux Phone … https://goo.gl/vM9w2m
<tgBot10> <patrix0> @patrix0, Is GNOME present in UBports OS?
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Milan Korecky, system settings you have clear, but maybe check other modules ...
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @Lorxu, oh, i'm sorry, didn't get that. Yes, that's bad behavior :D
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @patrix0, Nothing visible UI wise, like GNOME shell but some of their stuff is used in the lower levels
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @patrix0, what's their logic? first KDE, now GNOME ...
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> Well they were always going to use GNOME just didn't ahve the foundation on board
<tgBot10> <thepeter> oh ...ok
<tgBot10> <jakko> Morning. The convergence on mu oneplus one, is not working.... ?
<tgBot10> <jakko> Mu is my...
<tgBot10> <deedend> @thepeter, They have always said that they are open to every FLOSS project, KDE or Gnome or wathever, not only one... That's their logic I guess
<tgBot10> <Stefan Kalb> @deedend, @mariogrip 'everything works' is maybe a little bit too optimistic 😅. At least flash light, automatic brightness and mtp are not working on r143. I'll file a few bug reports this evening. Just flashed yesterday from lineage as the main blocker for me (cam) is fixed. 👍
<tgBot10> <reliable1> Hello. I'm russian slowpoke
<tgBot10> <reliable1> ду ю спик рашен?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @Darren Shipp, да )
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> Велком )
<tgBot10> <gdane> @reliable1, :)
<tgBot10> <gdane> Да много тут русских - шифруются только
<tgBot10> <reliable1> Ничего себе
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @reliable1, I've red that before I think do I? :)
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> @Flohack Hello, pls can you confirm: 1 Dekko, 2 OpenStore, 12 Core apps at Weblate for translation? Thanks.
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Milan Korecky, oh ... I count 11 together with system-settings from ubports ... do doesn't sound good
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @Milan Korecky, I see the same
<tgBot10> <thepeter> (Photo, 382x594) https://irc.ubports.com/y9f0h40M/file_663.jpg okay... so which one I am missing then?
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> ubports/ubports-app
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> https://translate.ubports.com/projects/ubports/ubports-app/
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Yes ubports app is the one
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> The hardest one for translating
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #345: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/345/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1047: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1047/
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Something that sound in English absolutely fine translated to Czech sounds little to much pathetic ☀️
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> But why not
<tgBot10> <Schyken> Things usually sound bad in whatever language you translate to, Unfortunately.
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @Lorxu, How do you know that Hotspot is untranslatable? In some languages they might have a word for it. For example WiFi in German it is more common to use WLAN
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @Flohack, Because that seems to be the translator note in the screenshot...
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> For as far as I can read it, which is why I explicitly say "Wait, do I read that right"
<tgBot10> <Schyken> @Flohack, WLAN isn't the actual word, is it? That sounds really uncomfortable to say lol.
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> And translators seemed to have confirmed that, yes, I did read it right
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @Milan Korecky, I dont know. If you say so :)
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @Lorxu, Oh sorry yes i see now ;)
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @Schyken, We pronounce it like W€lan - e like in energy
<tgBot10> <Flohack> its very comfortable actually
<tgBot10> <Schyken> @Flohack, Ah! That's really interesting. Cool! :D
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> Waylan
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @Lorxu, Waylaaaand? @wayneoutthere
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> I'm still waiting until I can run Wayland on a Linux laptop. Drivers, ugh.
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> It's still only my watch...
<tgBot10> <alan_griffiths> "Personal hotspot" is what my wife's iPhone says. What do Apple use for their translation?
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @alan_griffiths, probably Wireless Fruits Network :P
<tgBot10> <Flohack> WFN
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> We have to ask are wife's , we do not have. They are expensive family members
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @DanChapman Milan oh cool, I always liked challenges 😅but this I won't make up to saturday obviously 😃
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> OK, my wife confirms personnel hotspot
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> My daughter with android has tethering
<tgBot10> <thepeter> oh it's just 25 phrases ... 521 word ... well maybe ... will see
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Milan Korecky, tethering is official name for technology AFAIK
<tgBot10> <thepeter> and slovak tech magazines (printed) uses that :)
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> It looks like hot spot is when you want to connect and tethering when you want to share with somebody else your own data connection
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Hot spot is The place with wifi free
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Cafeteria , restaurant
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Milan Korecky, I am checking it ... yeah it sound like the '80 to me (no offense please :) ) especially the ubports-app 😃
<tgBot10> Maximilian Laule was added by: Maximilian Laule
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Maximilian Laule, welcome
<tgBot10> <Maximilian Laule> Thank you! 🙂
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> @thepeter, My last  Weblate version was not yet updated to the app so follow only Weblate one, your feedback is welcome Peter
<tgBot10> <jakko> @Flohack, Wahahaa
<tgBot10> <j2g2rp> Hi guys. … Anyone is experiencing isues with all webapps and webbrowser in RC R4? … I can't open any of these since tonight, when I upgraded to R4. I tried to reboot but it still happens.
<tgBot10> <j2g2rp> my device is E4.5
<tgBot10> <jakko> @neothethird, I have an oneplus one, what can I do to help... With OTA2
<tgBot10> <lduboeuf> @j2g2rp this bug is reported for rc, seems to be fixed on devel branch
<tgBot10> <garrogarri> Since I lost part of the conversation during the night, @wayneoutthere, can you tell me if the bad bugs about sound and network were fixed on mako?
<tgBot10> <lduboeuf> @j2g2rp, see https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/issues/247
<tgBot10> <j2g2rp> @lduboeuf, Thankyou Lionel, i didn't know if it was reported or not or it was a problem with my image.
<tgBot10> <garrogarri> Hi all
<tgBot10> <garrogarri> Can anyone tell me how to use ubports-installer? Because when I try to run the AppImage I get  … ```./ubports-installer-0.1.6-beta-x86_64.AppImage  … bash: ./ubports-installer-0.1.6-beta-x86_64.AppImage: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error```
<tgBot10> <garrogarri> While when I try to build from source I don't know what to execute then
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> Hello everyone, finally got a Nexus 5 :)
<tgBot10> <JeffiG> @bhdouglass, Where is the translate link?
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> I am trying to install Ubuntu but it says "recovery mode : NOT FOUND" but I am in the Ubports Recovery, is it normal (like a known bug ?)
<tgBot10> AQLIVE was added by: AQLIVE
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @AQLIVE, welcome
<tgBot10> <AQLIVE> thanks a lot
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> If I am not at the right place juste tell me :)
<tgBot10> <bastos777> It us the right place.
<tgBot10> <bastos777> usually you get quick response.
<tgBot10> <bastos777> have you tried to install with the magic device tool?
<tgBot10> <bastos777> or are you on windows and installing with the UBport ttool?
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> both CPT and this one
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> Ubuntu
<tgBot10> <bastos777> MDT has a separate telegram group
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> Cool, where is it ?
<tgBot10> <bastos777> After installing MDT on your desktop and launched the..sh   .sh it should be announced.
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> Got it, thanks
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> tg://join?invite=AAAAAAiC4TTYHRddjUbpXg
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> Thank you for everything. See you later for dev maybe :)
<tgBot10> <bastos777> Welcome and have as much fun with your UT device as i have since may as my daily driver.
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> Thank you, I will probably contribute to the project as I am an IT student since years (almost done !)
<tgBot10> <bastos777> This would be great!
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @sorcier777, great! good luck, as well as with your studies! 🙂
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> Thank you, I am in France bye the way.
<tgBot10> <bastos777> I am only a fighting for privacy as a precondition for democracy nerd and no developer.
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> and it is 12:41 and still didn't eat
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> (this explain maybe the "bye the way" mistake lol)
<tgBot10> <bastos777> so I try to support UT as much as I can, but development is the core contribution one can provide.
<tgBot10> <bastos777> I am German but currently in france too.
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> What's a coincidence :)
<tgBot10> <bastos777> you have a really great country!
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> Well, yes, but you don't know anything about it :)
<tgBot10> <bastos777> I see this 😍 :
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> Especially now, if your disagree with the government, you shouldn't be to much activist because you will regret it.
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> "Fight against terrorism" has finally destroyed a lot of our rights
<tgBot10> <bastos777> (Photo, 2560x1440) https://irc.ubports.com/nUpPbtGo/file_665.jpg
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> But, yes, it is a beatifull country :)
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> You're lucky to be there, here in East it is not the same weather :D
<tgBot10> <bastos777> Yes freedom against security.
<tgBot10> <bastos777> I am with franklin the former us president who said, if you give up freedom for security reasons you deserve none of both...
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> Well, you know, if you plan to organise some sort of undesired action to protest against something, now, you can easily be raided (and not softly) and under house arrest for months.
<tgBot10> <garrogarri> @wayneoutthere, Wow! he really did black magic! Now music and network is working properly! Thank you @mariogrip
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> Even if you just distribute leaflets on the road.
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> Well, it is absolutelly off topic, let's go back to UBports
<tgBot10> <bastos777> that is one of the reasons for me to promote and use promote gnu Linux, UT and matrix.org
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> @Milan Korecky, Seems to work a bit better now
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> Ok, going to dinner, bye :)
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @sorcier777, I've studied in France half a year while on Erasmus :) but yep keep up to the topic 😄😁
<tgBot10> <bastos777> It is not so much off topic. AFAIK there are mainly two reasons for people to be here. 1. -my main reason btw- privacy respecting free and full featured mobile os. 2. Convergence.
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> Did really the government can force us to put a backdoors in our applications ?
<tgBot10> <bastos777> Our off topic chat is lightning out a little bit the first aspect.
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> I mean, if I make a lossless compression program, is it considered as "encryption" ?
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Milan Korecky, for the GPL licencing text have you tranlated it manually or was there available example? (cause we don't have approved GPL slovak licence )
<tgBot10> <Jujuyeh> how much time does it take to backup  an OPO and install Ubuntu Touch on it?
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @thepeter, oh I'll just use the text from GIMP :D
<tgBot10> <LarreaMikel> @mariogrip, I've a nexus7 (flo) here...
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> Anyone has a Nexus 5 ? What should I do when I see the wite Google logo and the litle opened panlock ?
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> Ok seems to be waiting an no more :D
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> reads to me like it's tryoing to boot normally but gets stuck.
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @sorcier777, padlock tells you its unlocked
<tgBot10> <Flohack> Otherwise should come up with our boot anmiation sooner or later
<tgBot10> <krishnan_ts> I've flashed the rc channel on my opo(bacon) after I read that camera and video were fixed. I did it via Ubuntu-device-flash and got ota 1. Am I missing something? Is there any other way to install the image where camera and videos are working?
<tgBot10> <Josué> @sorcier777, it happened to me as well, I thought it was stuck, but no
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> https://ubports.com/forum/wiki-2/question/release-channels-6
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> sudo system-image-cli —switch [channel name]
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> You can switch channels without having to reinstall
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @jakko, Install the latest rc and test it. In the blog post you'll find a testing plan
<tgBot10> <neothethird> https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/road-to-ota-2-75
<tgBot10> <jakko> @neothethird, Okay....sorry ...I read it very quickly....thx...
<tgBot10> <neothethird> Haha, np
<tgBot10> <neothethird> Everyone can still help: https://nc.ubports.com/s/VUiW8rZnOR2hMYg
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @neothethird, yeah I'll do my best with missing sk translation for system-settings module for now
<tgBot10> <thepeter> but no promisses. you know
<tgBot10> Galhi was added by: Galhi
<tgBot10> Germo Veltmaat was added by: Germo Veltmaat
<tgBot10> <Galhi> Couldn't find my language in https://translate.ubports.com/accounts/profile/#languages is there any way to add
<tgBot10> <Galhi> @Galhi, Dhivehi (maldivian)
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Galhi, yes, register and you can add language
<tgBot10> <Stefan Kalb> @Jujuyeh, It depends 😬 Yesterday it took me approx. 1h to backup photos and some app settings and flash UT.
<tgBot10> Esc476 was added by: Esc476
<tgBot10> <thepeter> welcome
<tgBot10> <Esc476> Thanks.
<tgBot10> <olisax> @bastos777, Is Convergence already available for FP2 ? Or do we have to wait for the connecting device being developped by marius?
<tgBot10> Mubashshir7 was added by: Mubashshir7
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Mubashshir7, welcome
<tgBot10> <Mubashshir7> any ubuntu rom for Mote e Condor
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @Mubashshir7, see list of supported devices https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #120: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/120/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1048: SUCCESS in 0.51 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1048/
<tgBot10> tembleking was added by: tembleking
<tgBot10> <tembleking> buenaas
<tgBot10> <tembleking> I'm gonna install ubports in a few minutes
<tgBot10> <tembleking> on my OPO
<tgBot10> <tembleking> do you have any advise?
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> @tembleking, In case you need help tg://join?invite=AAAAAAiC4TTYHRddjUbpXg
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @tembleking, I would recomend the rc channel
<tgBot10> <tembleking> @sorcier777, thanks, joined
<tgBot10> <tembleking> @sorcier777, what is this tool for?
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> Flashing and installing
<tgBot10> <tembleking> @mariogrip, ty
<tgBot10> <tembleking> @sorcier777, k, a friend is gonna help me through the process, I don't feel quite confident about doing it by myself, don't wanna brick it
<tgBot10> <garrogarri> mdt is pretty safe
<tgBot10> <tembleking> okay thanks
<tgBot10> <tembleking> and if I flash it and install ubports, is any chance to get back my android in case I need it?
<tgBot10> <tembleking> also no dual boot yet right?
<tgBot10> <sorcier777> You should ask on the mdt chan
<tgBot10> <tembleking> thaks
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Lorxu, i think worse than that was the fact that they didn't do *much more* to make sure UBports was rolling well. I ranted about this in #audiocast
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, lol
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Milan Korecky, your daughter has android???  hmmmmm
<tgBot10> <garrogarri> LOL
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> @wayneoutthere, When a company layoff 100 persons, i guess management doesn't really care about the project they were working on.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @garrogarri, awesome, eh???
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @sorcier777, not off topic... problem is... where do we discuss? Let's fix that bug... ping me on the side...
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> @wayneoutthere, Yes, but she envy my Ubports , I promised her one when all study will be perfect, ubports is not for everybody!!!
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> I am very strict father
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Milan Korecky, good. you will save her from the powers of googles tentacles then ;)
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> question... about CPT tool: … So... it does the main core devices, but at what point and how are new devices added to the CPT tool?   … And what is the benchmark for a device becoming "core" … I'm just wondering because the N4 now seems to be pretty awesome and stable (on devel channel) so can it be added to CPT tool somehow?
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> @Milan Korecky, until she finds out there's no snapchat 🙈
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> man.. i just don't know what to say.  it's a hard topic.  i just love my old memories of NO ONE having a camera.  We used to print pictures once per year or so.  That was it.
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> i was invited to a birthday party, and the invitation was printed! in color! the guy's dad had a printer! a color printer!
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> good times
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> My daughter does not use Snapchat, Facebook , what's up, only Telegram , we convinced all her classroom to go for Telegram
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> I did not knew it, she surprised me the other day, good daughter
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> i guess my kid's invitaitions will have to be 3d printed.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Milan Korecky, I think we might just have to talk about her.... somewhere..... #audiocast  !
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> I find it so weird we all act like Telegram is the best thing since sliced bread
<tgBot10> <lproven> Telegram works better for me than either Whatsapp or Signal.
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> It is a platform owned by the guy who used to own the Russian version of Facebook (VKontakte), the devs often don't release source code for new releases (which is a GPL violation with ffmpeg) and the crypto is a joke
<tgBot10> <lproven> Signal's crypto keys are tied to your phone number; change your SIM and it breaks. I often have to uninstall and reinstall, or desynchronise and resync, to get it working -- and every time it loses all my history and messages.
<tgBot10> <lproven> Whatsapp is also tied to a mobile number and so gets very confused if you swap SIMs.
<tgBot10> <lproven> Telegram mostly just works™.
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> @wayneoutthere Nevertheless and regarding the privacy, how to build home nexcloud it is a topic. No idea where should I start. All NAS I have seen are with some private os preinstalled. And the devices on nexcloud webpage? I don't ged it.
<tgBot10> <Guido> So, Matrix is the solution?
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> @wayneoutthere, She is only 12, I am still and who knows how long, the number 1 men in her life. But the privacy and safety for children connected to internet is a everyday topic!!!!! All what is available on YouTube ... disaster
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> yessir
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> i'm with you
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Milan Korecky, i'm also with you on this.  good news... not hard.  I have lots of ideas on this one too.  Also on my mind regulary
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Guido, I think it might be. @Lorxu and others raise good points.  Just because Telegram has 'great features' (and it does) doesn't mean we should embrace it.  The people in this group are SMART and capable....
<tgBot10> <reliable1> @Milan Korecky, Our Russian Youtube videobloggers is not very good
<tgBot10> <reliable1> are*
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @Guido, Definitely more promising long-term than Telegram, but unfortunately not that user-friendly yet
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> Matrix may... stay too techy
<tgBot10> <Guido> @Lorxu, That is what happens if you take the red pill! 😉
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Lorxu, do we have an example of something that started techy and ended awesome?
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> GNU/Linux? KDE? :P
<tgBot10> <bhushanshah> KDE? Techy? what?/
<tgBot10> <bhushanshah> :P
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> Most things start off overly technical, but the Matrix team seems to focus on that, the Telegram team focuses on being user-friendly
<tgBot10> <bhushanshah> KDE was supposed to be Kool
<tgBot10> <bhushanshah> :P
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @bhushanshah, That never happened! *quickly burns old KDE documentation*
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> The kool thing was... so uncool ;-;
<tgBot10> <bhushanshah> (Sticker, 362x512) https://irc.ubports.com/tUMIL3xO/file_666.webp
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Lorxu, agree. Unity was the coolest and classiest  of the OS's so far in my opionni
<tgBot10> <bhushanshah> I see what you have done there @wayneoutthere
<tgBot10> <thepeter> Milan in system settings there is lock device when not used: in czech you use "telefon" but it can be as well tablet 😜
<tgBot10> <thepeter> Also timing of lock is in seconds now, you have mimutes ^
<tgBot10> solarkraft was added by: solarkraft
<tgBot10> <solarkraft> @Lorxu, but it is pretty damn cool
<tgBot10> <solarkraft> I just clicked the link on the website and now I'm talking to people on a well designed platform with open clients and a chat history
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/EpkVVNLv/file_667.mp4
<tgBot10> <solarkraft> Also hell yeah, real Linux on phones
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Paul made the most spectacular entrance of anyone into this group yet
<tgBot10> <solarkraft> Thanks :D
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> @thepeter, I was going to translate It as: zařízení or přístroj, but did not liked, you are right, what have you used ?
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> @thepeter, Thanks many thanks
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Milan Korecky, Zariadenie 😁
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> I will follow 👍
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @solarkraft, Well-designed, lol...
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> Have you ever looked at Telegram's code? It's a surprise it works at all, and sometimes you see it doesn't. I've had it randomly add someone to my contacts, WITH phone number, that I didn't know and whose number I didn't had. I've also several times had it suddenly show me chats again on launch that I left weeks before
<tgBot10> <Zhang Zhou 🥜🥜🥜> @Lorxu, in russian tech world Telegram creator is under suspicion about connections with russian special services and mafia (also, the first investors of vk.com was mafia) … i do not recommend to trust telegram your secrets, but it's pretty ok for public conversations
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @Zhang Zhou 🥜🥜🥜, Interesting, got a source for that?
<tgBot10> <Zhang Zhou 🥜🥜🥜> @Lorxu, yes, in short, cuz it is offtopic: … Mikhael Mirilashvili was first investor of vk.com and he is famous criminal (was in prison) and billionaire; … vk.com sending all user data to russian FSB and police; … Telegram had no proper security audit; … latest scandal about Durov: former dev of it claims that Telegram office placed in Russia (where authorities has total control on any business) … So, for cypherpunks this e
<tgBot10> trust to Telegram :)
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> A source is a link to a news article or so :P
<tgBot10> <Zhang Zhou 🥜🥜🥜> it's a complex of gossips in tech industry, there's many proofs, but all in russian, so think about it as "inside"
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> Where can I found stored the videos viewed with Vulgry?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @solarkraft, that's a... fair point.  We love telegram as much as we can, rest assured.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @wayneoutthere, bump.  anyone?  Just curious and I"ll surely forget.
<tgBot10> <twinkybot> @Sylvia And who can now evaluate which one is better or rather which one has the better API and is more widly used? … I still have some beef with Telegram as this is bascially also on someone else hand.
<tgBot10> <twinkybot> Darn I should have read till the end. But this here is horrible to keep track of chats :o
<tgBot10> <twinkybot> Zhang Zhou Thanks. That is also exactly what I heard about telegram. That's why I also was so hesistant to join
<tgBot10> <Jujuyeh> (Photo, 2560x1440) https://irc.ubports.com/MRjwJBVz/file_669.jpg
<tgBot10> <Jujuyeh> @Jujuyeh, stuck at this point
<tgBot10> <Jujuyeh> how long does it take?
<tgBot10> <Stefan Kalb> @krishnan_ts, Unless @mariogrip pushed the camera fixes already to RC, you need to switch channel to devel.
<tgBot10> <Josué> Does anybody know if there's some kind of log where I can read about the updates? RC for N5 just got an update but I don't know where to go to read about what's been changed.
<tgBot10> <Esc476> Is there any active development for the OnePlus 3(t)
<tgBot10> <Jujuyeh> (Photo, 2560x1440) https://irc.ubports.com/EGQsa6tN/file_671.jpg
<tgBot10> <Jujuyeh> help pls
<tgBot10> <mymike00> did you have android on your phone? maybe you have to install before canonical ut to unlock the bootloader and then install ubports (with mdt you have to do this, idk with this tool...)
<tgBot10> Patrick was added by: Patrick
<tgBot10> <Jujuyeh> ok thanks
<tgBot10> <Jakob> Welcome Patrick!
<tgBot10> <bastos777> @Guido, +1
<tgBot10> <W M> I AM NOT CERTAIN ABOUT THIS, … -but- … I believe Android phones appear to be a completely different device to computers depending on if they are in fastboot, recovery, or normal mode. … I've had to go and add my phone (recovery) to the udev rule (normal) before to get my computer to recognize it. … As far a what Mike said, flashing the Ubuntu recovery onto the phone will probably help a lot too. It might be the only thing you need to do. … You
<tgBot10> command … lsusb … to list attached USB devices and their vendor/device codes.
<tgBot10> <W M> Installing the Android ADB package from your repo would probably help too. If I am right about the device not being recognised due to vendor/device code changes, then installing that package may fix it for you. That's all the advice I can give.  I hope it helps.
<tgBot10> <krishnan_ts> @Stefan Kalb, Yup.. did that today :)
<tgBot10> <Esc476> @krishnan_ts, Wait.. camera is fixed on bacon??!!
<tgBot10> <krishnan_ts> @Esc476, It works on the devel channel.. I don't think it's pushed to rc yet.
<tgBot10> <krishnan_ts> Anyway to multi select files from the file browser?
<tgBot10> <Esc476> Oh ok. I'll have to check that out. I wish my opo didn't have the mic and network issues.. waiting for the op3t port haha
<tgBot10> <Stefan Kalb> @Jujuyeh, There should be the ubports recovery...
<tgBot10> <Stefan Kalb> And not the cyanogen one I think
<tgBot10> <Stefan Kalb> And there is no canonical build for opo by the way 😅
<tgBot10> <Jujuyeh> @W M, It worked, thank you ❤
<tgBot10> <W M> You're welcome.  … (Yay, I helped. :D )
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Milan Korecky, About double tap space explanation ... do you have  confirmed that it adds all those hings you are mentioning there and not just end period?
<tgBot10> <FabioMorandini> I recently joined the group. pleasure to be part of it. Greetings from Italy
<jcjordyn120> Cool
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Is possible change the scope's backgroud?
<tgBot10> <mymike00> in rc and devel yes
<tgBot10> <mymike00> but it's the same of the lock screen
<tgBot10> Volarics was added by: Volarics
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> well, I think I'm pretty hosed with my n4. It won't boot into UTouch so I can't reflash or anything.  … Maybe a dumb question but can I flash anything via fastboot?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @kz6fittycent, are you on devel channel?
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> yes
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> @kz6fittycent, Yes fastboot should always still work, even if the installed ROM does not
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> stuck at "Google" screen. It was working prior to a couple of days ago
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> I did it with the command line on the ubports site and everything got awesome with devel channel
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> @kz6fittycent, There should be some key combination to enter fastboot
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> sudo ubuntu-device-flash —server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch —device=mako \--channel=15.04/devel … 2017/09/21 14:14:16 Device is |mako| … 2017/09/21 14:14:17 Flashing version 144 from 15.04/devel channel and server http://system-image.ubports.com to device mako … 2017/09/21 14:14:17 Target device cannot be reached over adb
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> right I'm IN fastboot, as that's the only dialog I can actually use. I've tried reflashing and that's the error I got
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> On my phone I can access a development menu when pressing volume up or down while booting if the bootloader is unlocked, which contains an easy way to enter fastboot etc
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> I'm IN fastboot. But it's whining about adb
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> @kz6fittycent, Flash TWRP first maybe ...
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> TWRP has working adb, so maybe it works then
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> got it...I was leaving OFF - - bootstrap as I thought that was for first time installation...it's working now
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> How?? Because I get change the background in multitask and lock page. How can I change the white.
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> thanks for the help guys..
<tgBot10> <demokrit atomos> there seems to be some instability for the Nexus 4, probably should include that on the device page... I had to flash 2 times to make it work on first install and now after updating from r143 (devel) to r144 i got the same problem as you james -.-
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> the one device I'd love to see with UTouch is the grouper...crazy, I know but I am getting nowhere with porting it. I can't get my head wrapped around porting.
<tgBot10> <bhdouglass> OpenStore v2 is now available to the public, get it while it's hot! https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/openstore.openstore-team
<tgBot10> <bhdouglass> Thanks to the wonderful @sverzegnassi !
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @kz6fittycent, Since there is tegra inside, IMHO you probably could be able to run pc version of ubuntu
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @bhdouglass, +1 @sverzegnassi
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> @thepeter, Yeah, I did that and yuck....
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> what I'm trying to do is get to a stable platform to start building/updating my old click apps
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> my n4 is pretty janky. I don't own any of the other devices in current development
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> but I got this old grouper here, doing nothing....and jeeze
<tgBot10> <Stefan Kalb> @bhdouglass, Hey, looks awsome 👍 … Is it intentional that the "my apps" list is displayed in reverse order?
<tgBot10> <bhdouglass> I blame @sverzegnassi :D We just had someone mention this to us, we totally missed it in our testing
<tgBot10> <bhdouglass> It's not a bug, it's a feature!
<tgBot10> * sverzegnassi going to hide somewhere
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @kz6fittycent, OIC getting compatible device to experiment work on is an challenge for me too
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @bhdouglass, 😂😂😂
<tgBot10> <thepeter> Haven't heard that one for a while 😁
<tgBot10> <kristijantkalec> New version of open store is amazing 😀
<tgBot10> <kristijantkalec> Thanks to the team behind the store 👍👏
<tgBot10> <popeydc> Hey guys!
<tgBot10> <popeydc> We have a sprint in NYC next week, and I know the (old, ubuntu) store team will be there, and there will be discussions about the shutdown process
<tgBot10> <popeydc> Are there any things I need to bring up?
<tgBot10> <popeydc> I guess you guys are all good now, with open store, but I just wondered if there were any concerns you had.
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @popeydc, Well I guess they can't just give us all the apps they hsve database or can they? 😇
<tgBot10> <popeydc> Anyone can do that
<tgBot10> <popeydc> Use the API to download them all.
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> Well, download all libre apps. You can't redistribute proprietary ones
<tgBot10> <kristijantkalec> UBports Community Update 12 | UBports … https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubports-community-update-12-77
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> In Open Store when pressing "my apps" I'd like to see what app may I update.
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #277: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/277/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1049: SUCCESS in 54 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1049/
<tgBot10> <Patrick> Hi everybody
<tgBot10> <Patrick> Someone here with Bose QuietComfort 35?
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/MbNcWZLx/file_673.jpg
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> It wants to downgrade my file manager. Where the heck did my version come from?
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> is it because I'm on devel?
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> Or did I sideload it some time ago? I cant remember doing that🤔
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> FP2 15.04/devel r145 if that matters
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> Ok, found it. Preinstalled version of File Manager in UBports system images comes from the Ubuntu Store
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @popeydc, Just let us know the deadline. :)
<tgBot10> <geminis65> Received rc 6
<tgBot10> <geminis65> Improvements?
<tgBot10> <andreasimonetti> I'm in devel.. If i upgrade filemanager with openstore and after i check on systemsettings if there are updates i find the canonical version of filemanager waiting to be installed..
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @andreasimonetti, That's no good. @mariogrip any ideas,
<tgBot10> <Eranuzan> Thanks !!! It looks great! amazing work 👍
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @geminis65, Reverted to older version of Oxide because the BQ E5 can't handle the newer Oxide
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, tbh we should disable click updates from the old store
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> Im not sure how the versioning works there, it might belive there is a new version when there is not
<tgBot10> <Eranuzan> Brian Douglass, [21.09.17 22:36] … OpenStore v2 is now available to the public, get it while it's hot! https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/openstore.openstore-team
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> let's just bump the filemanager from openstore to be bigger then the cllick store
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/ON6u9Z6W/file_674.mp4
<tgBot10> <geminis65> Open store, new and improved face
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> @mariogrip, You just need to upload it, we use an internal *magic* number (i.e. revision number)
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @sverzegnassi, ah!
<tgBot10> <theMitu> Thanks for new open store! :) … A few minor suggestions though: … - I don't think openning app's page should appear from the bottom - rather as a normal stack page. It should also have a "back" chevron instead of a cross in upper-left. … - I'd replace the "open app" in the upper right corner with the icon - green button on the header doesn't look the best, and it's out of sync with all the other apps. Alternatively, move it to beside a delete 
<tgBot10> that delete and open app would be in the same row. … - Swiping through the screenshots would be a nice feature. … - I'd replace the bottom bar with the classical SDK tabs - again, for the sake of the design compatibility with the core apps and Ubuntu visual design in general. To maintain the discoverability of the updates, I'd add at the list item just below the header and tabs, which would appear only if updates are available. … - Personally I'd remove
<tgBot10> from top bar and make a search bar function exactly the same as in the scopes or messaging app - there's just an action in the header, and after clicking the search box appears. It's only one click too, as after clicking the action search box should appear and get focus instantly. In the header I'd place the "OpenStore" text and a search action on the right - under it there would be a tabbar with three tabs - Discover, Categories and My apps. … That's my op
<tgBot10> it may help. And thanks for the great work :)
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> @sverzegnassi  Pressing "my apps" I'd like to see what apps may I update. … 23:02
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/n0HnM5Ba/file_676.jpg
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> @Cesar_Herrera, Not sure if there's something broken for your case, but *in theory* available updates are displayed at the top of "My Apps" page, and it should appear a badge in the navigation bar
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> @sverzegnassi SORRY
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> No problem :)
<tgBot10> Lazmol was added by: Lazmol
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> @theMitu, *taking note* … Just giving a bit of context for some UI behaviors: … 1) The page appear from the bottom because it's actually a bottom edge panel. It probably makes sense only on tablet, where there is some margin on the three sides. We might want to change this on phones. … 2) Same as 1 :) … 3) Placing that button has a bit challanging, since we wanted to keep visible even when "Upgrade" and "Uninstall" buttons are visible (
<tgBot10> phone there is no much space). We will see if we can make it a bit more 'neutral' … 4) Yes, it would be cool! It's already on our list! … 5) NO WAY! I guess the bottom navigation bar will be a thing also in Clock app. To be honest, there has never been a certain amount of consistency between core apps, since not all of them received feedbacks from the design team (and a few appa still use old designs from 2013). … I wanted to test if the bottom navigati
<tgBot10> eventually work on UT too. Nav buttons at the top (e.g. back btn) are not so comfortable for being used on a phone - on UT I really miss those bottom button I have on Android  :) … 6) Yeah, another experiment. We might revert it and show the tab title instead
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> @sverzegnassi yep navigation on the buttom is awesome, i strugle to reach the back button on mx4 X-)
<tgBot10> <deedend> @Lorxu, I agree 100%...
#ubports 2017-09-22
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #328: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/328/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1050: SUCCESS in 1 min 42 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1050/
<tgBot10> <kaibsora> hey guys more of an android build question but i am stuck on this error
<tgBot10> <kaibsora> system/core/init/log.h:20:10: fatal error: 'android-base/logging.h' file not found … #include <android-base/logging.h>
<tgBot10> <kaibsora> but the file is indeed there
<tgBot10> Juvenal Sales was added by: Juvenal Sales
<tgBot10> <Juvenal Sales> 👍
<Mikas> I want to install ubuntu touch on a mtk6582 smartphone, but I can not, does anyone help me?
<tgBot10> <Galhi> @thepeter, ""Only languages which are currently being translated are listed. If you want to translate to another language, please request it first on the project you want to translate."" where do i have to request
<tgBot10> <Galhi> found it..
<tgBot10> <kaibsora> fixed it by adding full path
<tgBot10> <patrix0> Could LG K4 LTE  smartphone be supported by UBports?
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> Hello @patrix0, please read : https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch :   Your support is needed!
<tgBot10> <patrix0> @Ern_st, So is it to install UBports on that phone to see  if works and what things works? … How I get debugging info to upload to UBports Developers Team?
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> Developping ubports for one device takes months for a developers on the team. The only way to get more device is to support the project.
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> (Photo, 834x142) https://irc.ubports.com/6RKf75bS/file_678.jpg
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> I strongly advice to get a core device :)
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #135: SUCCESS in 1.2 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/135/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1051: SUCCESS in 0.46 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1051/
<tgBot10> Mauricio Uhlig was added by: Mauricio Uhlig
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/ciW45yST/file_680.jpg
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> The click store file manager is 19 MB while the open store version is 5,5 MB. Clearly something changed between the two. Which is the better one now? Has canonical actually updated theirs since?
<tgBot10> <deedend> @Ern_st, Oh yeah, I soon will have one!
<tgBot10> <patrix0> @Jujuyeh, It is installable and works in Live Mode (Ubuntu LiveDVD)?
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> @patrix0, Smartphones aren't PCs. There is not an iso/image for all of them. Someone needs to port Ubuntu to your device. Either you do it yourself or donate to the project so the can pay developers. The third option is to buy a supported device.
<tgBot10> <koni_raid> +1 @sverzegnassi
<tgBot10> aakhamef was added by: aakhamef
<tgBot10> <Jakob> Welcome Artyom!
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @NikosChat, Smartphones are PCs, we just don't ship kernels for them with 7 bazillion drivers because nobody wants to waste 50MB storage on the Linux kernel
<tgBot10> <demokrit atomos> Problem is rather there is no dynamic hardware detection so a specific device tree is required for every device...
<tgBot10> <hwpplayer1> (Photo, 414x259) https://irc.ubports.com/RHlIfDJ5/file_682.jpg
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> @YougoChats, Version from Ubuntu Store is a multi-arch package that runs on amd64 and i386 too, makes no difference. My guess anyway is that for now, Ubuntu Store version works better
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @hwpplayer1, That's easily said, but I have to spend 8 working, 8 sleeping, 2 travelling and 2 getting ready. That leaves me with 4 hours, and I haven't even talked about things like dinner and laundry then.
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #346: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/346/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1052: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1052/
<tgBot10> <gostranger> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/mcqDind7/file_684.png
<tgBot10> <gostranger> calculator app kannada language translation complete
<tgBot10> <gostranger> going for other apps
<tgBot10> <gostranger> 😁
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> How can I config a scope? Or change the pre-config.
<tgBot10> <Kazord> Depend on the scope i think, maybe from source code
<tgBot10> <Kazord> (If its default option, you can just change the idontremeberfilename.ini)
<tgBot10> <Sconio> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/BRUcskpC/file_686.jpg 40% !!
<tgBot10> <Sconio> 🤞🏻
<tgBot10> <tembleking> :D
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @gostranger, 👍
<tgBot10> <j2g2rp> Any news about the conversation between us and purism about librem 5?
<tgBot10> <Sconio> very good question, it would be a pity that this subject becomes taboo
<tgBot10> <thepeter> I don't think it's taboo ... they just didn'released any hw specs AFAIK so we don't know what are going to be dealing with
<tgBot10> <thepeter> And I think there was no initiative to contact them to find out different way since core team is quite busy with things being currently done
<tgBot10> <Sconio> the Librem project raises many questions in comparison with ubuntu touch. … One is open source and the other is completely free. … One is subsidized by the other through a participatory project.
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> @sverzegnassi, ok. i'll just go and ignore the update in system settings 😊
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> until version in Open Store is bumped up and the one in system settings disappears
<tgBot10> <delijati> @Sconio, http://www.delijati.net/image.png progress of the campain + extrapolation
<tgBot10> <Sconio> yeahh
<tgBot10> <popeydc> I think they would be silly if they don't at least consider ubports
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @popeydc, Just hope they know ubports exists
<tgBot10> <popeydc> I replied directly to their tweet
<tgBot10> <popeydc> They are expecting you guys to contact them
<tgBot10> <AQLIVE> Sorry - this might be a stupid question but can someone tell me if this focked version of Ubuntu touch works as a desktop when a phone is docked
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @AQLIVE, yes it does. and don't call us "forked version of Ubuntu Touch" ;)
<tgBot10> <AQLIVE> :D ok I wont LOL
<tgBot10> <rogieroudshoorn> or even a focked one
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> technicaly, we `are` the Ubuntu Touch. canonnikles even let us use the trademark and the logo
<tgBot10> <AQLIVE> Nice - I really loved the ide and I hoped that would really drive ubuntu forward. So it's awesome to see that you guys picked it up. Does anybody have expirence with ubuntu touch on a Nexus 5x ? I'ts not exactly supported
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> It's not supported, what else do you need to know?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> does it work? no, it's not supported. … can you install it? no, it's not supported. … can you use it as a daily driver? no, it's not supported.
<tgBot10> <AQLIVE> that was it.  … I'll see if I can get hold of a Nexus 5 instead
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> Nexus 5 works like a charm, but a little slow (it's a slow device anyways)
<tgBot10> <AQLIVE> I know that was why I asked if it would work on the 5x (it's a bit better )
<tgBot10> <AQLIVE> I read that unofficially it can work but nothing is guaranteed
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/NZlVUTFx/file_688.jpg
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> N5 ;)
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> if you know the stack well enough, you can help us with 16.04 Halium
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> if not, well, get a supported devices or just wait
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I have a 5x myself and I would love to test UBports on it but unfortunately I'm a front end developer, so can't help much here
<tgBot10> <AQLIVE> Fair enough - I'm a seniour Test manager with some coding knowledge as we
<tgBot10> <Guido> I've a short question. @neothethird said on his blog post about OTA-2 that "Added backend support for generic CalDAV servers to sync the calendar". Is this referring to the new calendar app (version 0.6.2) posted earlier or is this something different?
<tgBot10> <thepeter> I have a news everybody! Librem will use i.MX6 SoC as they wrote on their forum
<tgBot10> <bhushanshah> well... welcome back, how was it under rock? :P
<tgBot10> <thepeter> and regairding kernel they wil go for wayland
<tgBot10> <thepeter> they want HW acceleration
<tgBot10> <thepeter> they wanted i.MX8 but then the hw acceleration was more important since that wouldn't be possible yet
<tgBot10> <rogieroudshoorn> so it'll suck performance wise
<tgBot10> <rogieroudshoorn> too bad
<tgBot10> <thepeter> when it will be avaibale they would go for better SoC but not just yet
<tgBot10> <garrogarri> @thepeter, wayland is not a kernel
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @garrogarri, bad choice of words ... I know that
<tgBot10> <thepeter> they want to support it
<tgBot10> <thepeter> as I wrote later on hw acceleration
<tgBot10> <Kazord> Whats the probleme with nexus 5 and stack ?
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBd5r4KPU_k
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> open store v2 on meizu mx3
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> mx4
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> can anyone with an m10 tablet make a video? :D
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> i have an m10 tablet but i have 16.04 with snaps on it
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> the old canonical edge channel
<tgBot10> <SoulFreezer> Could  be cool to be back on the  Ubuntu touch for kindle fire
<tgBot10> <SoulFreezer> ??
<tgBot10> xsukax was added by: xsukax
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @xsukax, welcome
<tgBot10> <xsukax> @thepeter, Thanks
<tgBot10> Juh_Bah was added by: Juh_Bah
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Juh_Bah, welcome
<ghostranger> hi
<tgBot10> <padraic7a> @popescu_sorin, If no-one else comes back to you on this I'll have a go over the weekend.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> @popescu_sorin, Why don't install Ubports?
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> i am a bit scared of flashing stuff X-) i almost bricked teh tablet last time
<tgBot10> <popeydc> Use Magic-Loony-Toons to install it?
<ghostranger> softbrick or hard brick?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Mister-Q: read two messages up
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe it's Mister_Q
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> Guess he left this channel
<ghostranger> me?
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> @ghostranger, soft? the tablet didn't boot, got stuck at the white meizu screen
<ghostranger> oh ok
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> Is this even possible to hard brick a device?
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> @popeydc, i'll probably do that eventually, since it's kind of useless right now on the edge channel :/
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, I haven't actually seen anybody do it
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> Well, not with a hammer, at lease
<ghostranger> once i did
<ghostranger> i had samsung device and i was installing custom rom suddenly the device screen was full of pixel error
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> and you never were able to recover it?
<ghostranger> i tried many things to rectify it
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> maybe that was an unrelated hardware fault?
<ghostranger> and finaly gave up and took it to service center
<ghostranger> they said it cannot be recoverd
<tgBot10> <popeydc> @popescu_sorin, Yeah, I switched my e4.5 and my m10 to ubports, was pretty painless using magic-grep-twine
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, are you sure that was a result of flashing a custom rom?
<tgBot10> <popeydc> colour me unsurprised that you'd brick a samsung device
<ghostranger> they said there was a damage to the chip oh the motherboard
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @popeydc, never happened to me
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> it forces me to use Odin on a VM with Windows
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I've had a soft brick once
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> but nothing a couldn't recover from
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, (I downloaded a wrong image, with one letter different from the build name)
<ghostranger> oh
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> what was the device btw?
<ghostranger> samsung s duos
<ghostranger> samsung s duos 2
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> It's from the same age as my Galaxy Gio  :)
<ghostranger> not s duos but s duos 2
<tgBot10> <popeydc> Yeah, I've never managed to fully brick a device. We came close with our very first version of Ubuntu Touch (before it was called that) on the Asus Transformer
<ghostranger> cool
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> oh, almost the same age. it's 2 years newer 😆
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> oh im so old
<ghostranger> just upgrade to new phone
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I have an S8+ currently
<ghostranger> nice
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I use it as a hotspot for my lovely Nexus 5 with ubports
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, quote me on that
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @vanyasem, Network compatibility got you down?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> nope, I'm just too lazy to find that darned sim slot ejector
<tgBot10> <gostranger> 😂😂😂
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> it's kinda great, as LTE uses a lot of battery compared to Wi-Fi
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> and S8 has plenty of that to spare, so why not?
<ghostranger> when will ubport will work on redmi note 4?
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> when somone ports it
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> soon ™
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> (more likely never)
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @vanyasem, That's what I did when my new phone had a broken CyanogenMod release where the SIM card would not be read
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> It's kinda convenient, not as bad as people think it'd be
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> exactly!
<tgBot10> <popeydc> Who was who asked for an archive of all clicks in the store?
<tgBot10> <thepeter> has anyone ported Ubuntu Touch to any arm7 device/board?
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @thepeter, Peter V apparently ^
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @popeydc, that would be me yep
<tgBot10> <popeydc> found my archive of clicks
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> Are it enough clicks to get RSI?
<tgBot10> <thepeter> cool :)
<tgBot10> <popeydc> alan@colossus:/srv/touch/clicks/all$ du -hs . … 2.5G  .
<tgBot10> <popeydc> this archive has multiple versions of each click though
<tgBot10> <popeydc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25592225/
<tgBot10> <popeydc> for example
<tgBot10> <thepeter> uhm
<tgBot10> <popeydc> probably easier to stick the entire archive on a usb stick and post it to you :D
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> IPoAC
<tgBot10> <popeydc> :)
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #121: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/121/
<tgBot10> <thepeter> :D
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1053: SUCCESS in 0.52 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1053/
<tgBot10> <thepeter> these days post office would probably kill it on the road by RTG checks
<tgBot10> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> @Guido, Seriously?! That would be great, boosting my N5 becoming a daily driver. Gotta read his blog post.
<tgBot10> David Sambucci was added by: David Sambucci
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @David Sambucci, welcome
<tgBot10> <David Sambucci> hi
<tgBot10> <twinkybot> @Flohack … How does the translation process look like? I mean who is allowed to agree on a translation. … Do we only do suggestions and you will then decide?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> There is a "Suggest" button to suggest
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> and "Translate" goes right into production
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @rogieroudshoorn, i had a focked version until this week!  Thanks to @mariogrip its no longer so focked
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> that's why Russian Telegram is broken atm...
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> because somebody translated formatting strings wrongly
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> there's no formal audit iirc
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @vanyasem, Ouch... a good translation platform should find that though
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> Also, Russian Telegram is broken... is that not their main market or so?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @Lorxu, please stop
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> durov is Russian, but he was kicked out of here, because he NEVER WANTED TO COOPERATE WITH FSB
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> he was "deported" from the freaking company
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> he has nothing to do with Russia or FSB. stop screwing around
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @Lorxu, I meant Russian UBporta app though
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @vanyasem, Yet everyone seems to see him as CEO?
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Well, the Ubports OS don't care the battery.
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @Lorxu, his name was removed in the last update. VK belongs to MAIL.RU now, the company that conqured VK a few years ago
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @vanyasem, Huh, okay
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> and Telegram is the project he stared when he was deported from Russia
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @Jaume81, COuld you expand on that a bit more please? I get 2+ days from full charge which is quite good I think
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> Also, I never mentioned his name
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, again, he was deported when his company refused to work with FSB. now that's no longer true, as the owner is mail.ru
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Because, it using bluetooth earphones and daily, only device, with Canonical Ubuntu I charge device,one time to day but with Ubports I disconnect this morning and now I have to charge it.
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, but telegram still belongs to Pavel. and the main office is not in Russia either. it's not a Russian company. he wasn't even legally allowed to enter it for a few years
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I've seen a lot of discussion about it earlier and it made me nuts
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @Lorxu, I just wanted a reason to start the rant :P
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> and also, telegram was almost blocked in Russia. again, because he refused to follow FSB rules
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/PGU302Fm/file_690.jpg
<tgBot10> <josueqb> @Jaume81, one of your icons is a square with an X inside, what's that?
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @josueqb, no sim
<tgBot10> <josueqb> but it says 4G
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> dual sim
<tgBot10> <josueqb> oh
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @josueqb, yep
<tgBot10> <josueqb> I see
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Meizu Pro 5 has dual sim
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> But I use a sd card
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> it would be better if the icon only show when have a sim. But it isn't a problem.
<Guest20255> Hi. I'm looking to install Ubuntu Touch on a 2012 Nexus 7. Has anyone done this recently?
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> I will restore the phone when a get full charge. Can it help?  … To install Ubports OS I used the 0.16 tool with a Mac.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Not magic tool. The other option.
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, pinging @mariogrip
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @Guest20255, .
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @Guest20255, There hasn't been a working image for 3+ years now. There were issues with the Tegra3 drivers that made it unusable
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> oh, there were 2 different Nexus 7s?
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> yeah 2012 & 2013
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I always forget about that
<Guest20255> Oh gotcha @DanChapman. Probably not worth the risk then.
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @Guest20255, Unfortunately now 😞 I feel your pain though. My nexus 7 was delivered the week before canonical announced they were dropping it as a reference device so it's sat on my desk ever since
<Guest20255> @DanChapman Yeah. I've had mine since they came out, and I'm trying to find a good use for it.
<Guest20255> I've seen people put desktop Ubuntu on it, but I don't see why I would want to do that.
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> There might still be a sailfish image for it. I tried it out a couple of years ago and it seemed quite functional
<tgBot10> <bhushanshah> Also.. Nexus 7 2012 (Asus grouper) one have ETOOOLD kernel version
<tgBot10> <bhushanshah> which is not "supported" by recent glibc versions
<tgBot10> <twinkybot> For the translations: So what for is the checkbox äh "requires evaluation"?
<tgBot10> <twinkybot> Who does in the end evaluate this particular translation?
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @bhushanshah, plus that... 😊
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> @twinkybot, Pherhaps for you in case you are not convinced About your translation, and you want to think more about or for some your colleague shat has better knoledge, idea
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Has better knowledge or idea
<tgBot10> <twinkybot> Hmmm, yeah I know how this will end up :D
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> I am bad typing with finger
<tgBot10> <twinkybot> Yeah bascially 't is what I did.
<tgBot10> <twinkybot> But I believe that no one will then affirm that this is good or not. But maybe @flohack will then do ;)
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Do not think so, he has already enough to do with telegram and weblate settings and server ☺
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> But we understand what stress you, now it is more about trust
<tgBot10> <twinkybot> I am fine with this then. I can live with that and saying all of us will do the best 😍
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> He can lock the translation, but the system is development so not possible right now.
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> I think because we are still a small community we shouldn't get too caught up on translations not being quite right and just do it on a "best effort" basis. Bug reports can always be filed for specific translations to be improved or someone who thinks it could be better can go and do it them selves. It's hard to create moderation for translations when there is only one or two people doing them per language.
<tgBot10> <twinkybot> But right now the speed is killing me... 😃
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> @DanChapman, Exactly Dan, thanks
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Don't stress your self, the apps, can be updated earlier, not only with OTA
<tgBot10> <Juvenal Sales> Quem tem um smartfone com android pode instalar ubuntu?
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @DanChapman, +1
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> Good morning, afternoon, and evening (bless these time zones). … It was brought to our attention that the UBports Audiocast did not properly display the RSS feed information with each post. … This has been rectified and you can now review each post and find the feed. … Thank you for your patience and we now resume with our regular programming: … https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/tag/audiocast-5
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Juvenal Sales, Hello, it is way more complicated
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/BleQFtkt/file_691.mp4
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> that is such a dope gif. I can't stop watching....
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @wayneoutthere, the hand is just a little tiny bit off though 😁
<tgBot10> <twinkybot> BTW more formal German or informal?
<Shinobi> Can I install it on Moto g3
<Shinobi> As it's not showing my device
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @Shinobi, unfortunatelly nope
<tgBot10> <thepeter> unless you are capable making a port yourself
<tgBot10> <Vijay> @gostranger, +1 loved it
<tgBot10> <gostranger> Thanks
<tgBot10> <Vijay> @popescu_sorin, Which camera do you use for video shoot and which editor do you use for editing?
<tgBot10> <Vijay> @popeydc, It's nice to hear the story of ut's inception.
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> @Vijay, recorded with fairphone2's camera and it's the raw video (no editiong)
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> it's actually uploaded to youtube from the phone
<tgBot10> <Vijay> @popescu_sorin, For other videos which editor do you use? Basically I want to know which video editor works better on Linux!
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> i don't do much editing :D most of my videos are just 2-3 unedited
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> not sure what are the best video editors, try https://www.shotcut.org/
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> or kdenlive maybe
<tgBot10> <Vijay> Ok.. thank you..
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> np
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @popescu_sorin, or OpenShot
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> KDEnLive is pretty cool
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> yeah, but it's too bloated for quick editing
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> openshot is more lightweight for just cut-crop-render
<tgBot10> <MichaelTun> for those wanting a fairly quick rundown of the pros and cons of linux video editors. https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/4gfsqs/whats_everyones_favourite_video_editing_software/d2hhczw/
<tgBot10> <MichaelTun> though OpenShot has greatly improved since I wrote that comment. Everything else is still valid. However, I'd say OpenShot is still like "iMovie for Linux" rather than a serious video editor.
<tgBot10> <MichaelTun> some people might want iMovie for Linux so if that's you, enjoy
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @MichaelTun, it's amazing to drop-cut-crop-save
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> kdenlive is too heavy for that kinds of stuff and nothing else really clicked for me
<tgBot10> <MichaelTun> @vanyasem, Kdenlive can do that just fine and what do you mean "heavy"?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> load openshot and load kdenlive. then check load times and htop. also, the UI of openshot is a lot easier (cleaner). kdenlive requires a lot of packages on non-kde systems. should I proceed?
<tgBot10> <patrix0> @Jaume81, How much battery it consumes?
<tgBot10> <Gerd Sänger> Topic translations to German: As one of the reviewers in launchpad for German I try to follow this Guidance: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Standard%C3%BCbersetzungen.
<tgBot10> <MichaelTun> @vanyasem, packages is not heavy we live in 2017 not 1997. … Kdenlive can do 10x more so it uses a little more resources. Not a big deal. … The UI argument is valid for sure. Kdenlive is a bit overwhelming. Though this is not relevant to heaviness. … "heavy" implies bloat which is why I wanted you to clarify.
<tgBot10> <MichaelTun> @patrix0, I think Ubuntu Phone had an issue with battery management so maybe it was inherented
<tgBot10> <Gerd Sänger> I used openshot 1.4 series for a long time, the 2.0 version appeared to be buggy and changed the easy workflow to the worse. It became better, but for a year or so I am using kdenlive. Solved a lot of problems with sound correction a.s.o.
<tgBot10> <Zhang Zhou 🥜🥜🥜> @vanyasem, One minute. Is Canonical allowed to use Ubuntu brand and logo for UBPorts? It's really great if true!
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> Yes. The latest build is named "Ubuntu Touch" and it uses Ubuntu Touch logo
<tgBot10> <Zhang Zhou 🥜🥜🥜> Great, thanks to Canonical!
<tgBot10> <Zhang Zhou 🥜🥜🥜> Besides Openshot and Kdenlive there is PiTiVi, with GNOME Shell CSD support.
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> yep, we know :) it never clicked for me
<tgBot10> <Sconio> https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/09/bluetooth-bugs-open-billions-of-devices-to-attacks-no-clicking-required/
<tgBot10> <Sconio> :/
<tgBot10> <MichaelTun> @Zhang Zhou 🥜🥜🥜, Canonical is VERY open to their trademark being used in projects. They rarely have any issue with it.
<tgBot10> <MichaelTun> although projects like "Ubuntu Sucks" is obviously not going to get permission lol
<tgBot10> <Marcos> Sirs. I installed from the phone terminal a click application compiled from the source and the installation showed no errors (I used pkcon)
<tgBot10> <Marcos> the system recognizes the application as installed but I can not see on the aplications scope
<tgBot10> <Marcos> any idea?
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> Did you pull down the dash to refresh the app list
<tgBot10> <Patrick> There is no P2P Crypto Messenger like Tox, Briar or Ring for UT, right?
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> Patrick that's correct
<tgBot10> <Marcos> Yes, even reboot. But not shown
<tgBot10> <Patrick> Thats pity. But the effort to build a new UI for jTox  (Sailfish) should be adequate..
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> And the clicks got a desktop file in it right? can you see it in ~/.local/share/applications?
<tgBot10> <Marcos> No. Does not appear!
<tgBot10> <Marcos> should I place it manually from the source code (I remember a .desktop file)
<tgBot10> <Marcos> Ops. There is not on the source code!
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #278: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/278/
<tgBot10> Destrocados was added by: Destrocados
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1054: SUCCESS in 56 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1054/
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/WTMoeb5X/file_693.jpg
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Making the UT location in my area more precise
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/0dv1BmfS/file_695.jpg
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Time to stop...
<tgBot10> <popeydc> Wow someone else who used stumbler
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @popeydc, Gotta make UT location better somehow
<tgBot10> <popeydc> Eh
<tgBot10> <popeydc> Does ubports use Mozilla
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, via geoclue
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Since we had to remove HERE.
<tgBot10> <per_sonne> cool
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> We brought that in before we released OTA-1 :)
<tgBot10> <popeydc> Ahh
<tgBot10> <popeydc> Gotcha
<tgBot10> <popeydc> I'll reinstall it
<tgBot10> <popeydc> Not used it for a while
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> It hasn't changed in a year
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> I wonder if geoclue supports stumbling...
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> It does not
<tgBot10> <popeydc> I don't think the stumble API is open
<tgBot10> <popeydc> Last I looked they didn't want additional stumble apps
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah. There's a library for Android but I don't see anything else.
<tgBot10> <BrisPete> @popescu_sorin, Here's one. https://youtu.be/6BklDTYB7qI
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> @BrisPete, yay! looks quite nice on teh tablet, just saw the video on reddit :>
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/71uhk7/gnew_updateable_open_store_video_on_ubuntu_tablet/
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> @UniversalSuperBox, You can set in the privacy parameter to scan position + wifi. When i got a phone from my familly, i'm updating there privacy rules ^^ like google does
#ubports 2017-09-23
<tgBot10> <Sconio> hi
<tgBot10> <Sconio> good evening, would it be possible to add a function to choose a ringtone or a notification in the contact options
<tgBot10> <Sconio> ??
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #329: FAILURE in 10 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/329/
<tgBot10> StevenRichard_Last was added by: StevenRichard_Last
<tgBot10> <StevenRichard_Last> hello
<tgBot10> <StevenRichard_Last> im new member
<tgBot10> <samzn> Hello new member
<tgBot10> <StevenRichard_Last> i have question, thats ubuntu touch chroot or native linux?
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> @Sconio, Place a request in the github.
<navarrorinaldi> Hey guys
<navarrorinaldi> I'm flushing my nexus 4 phone and it's been stuck here:
<navarrorinaldi> Flashing version 144 from 15.04/devel channel and server http://system-image.ubports.com to device mako
<navarrorinaldi> for about an hour
<navarrorinaldi> is that normal?
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> Nop it's not
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> should take 5-10 min max
<navarrorinaldi> I stopped it and started it again and still the same thing?
<navarrorinaldi> Any idea of what could be happening?
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> Without log or more information, no. What tool do you use to flash it?
<navarrorinaldi> sudo ubuntu-device-flash -v --server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch --device=mako --channel=15.04/devel --bootstrap
<navarrorinaldi> I tried -v
<navarrorinaldi> but nothing gets logged
<navarrorinaldi> is there any kind of diagnostic tool I can use?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Is the device in fastboot when you run that, and is it unlocked?
<navarrorinaldi> let me check that
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> I *think* that device is supported by the UBports installer. https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/releases
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> Otherwise you might try : https://github.com/MariusQuabeck/magic-device-tool it's support the nexus 4, but the channel needs to be verify.
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> you see plenty of choice :)
<navarrorinaldi> let me check that
<navarrorinaldi> hey, the magic-device-tool is working fine
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> is shoud use the same command as you set earlier :)
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> Anyway, welcome onboard !!!
<navarrorinaldi> evidently I was doing something wrong
<navarrorinaldi> it's pushing things into the phone now
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> missing an argument or worng writing like - instead of - -
<navarrorinaldi> I have an orange dot jumping through the screen now
<navarrorinaldi> should I wait?
<navarrorinaldi> sorry to bother you man
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> Ho yes !
<navarrorinaldi> cool
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> wait until you got the welcome screen
<navarrorinaldi> thanks for hanging on there
<navarrorinaldi> perfect
<navarrorinaldi> thanks
<navarrorinaldi> :)
<navarrorinaldi> I'm excited
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> better to be excited ^^
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> you'll see a second life for this nice N4
<navarrorinaldi> I'm an old ubuntu user
<navarrorinaldi> having ubuntu in my phone is god's gift
<navarrorinaldi> hehe
<navarrorinaldi> and there it is
<navarrorinaldi> yes!!!
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> it's a community gift ;) thanks to all
<navarrorinaldi> yes!!
<navarrorinaldi> it's a way of saying it
<navarrorinaldi> it's there
<navarrorinaldi> thanks a lot for your help
<navarrorinaldi> I'll start playing with it
<navarrorinaldi> suggestion on how to help the community?
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> depends of your skill ... look on the website and forum and don't forget donation that helps to run the server and pay the coffee to the team : https://www.patreon.com/ubports
<navarrorinaldi> I'll certainly do that
<navarrorinaldi> I'm a developer also
<navarrorinaldi> I would enjoy helping that way also
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> did someone say coffee
<navarrorinaldi> hehe
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> @navarrorinaldi, According to your skills, there is some app which needs a maintainer, if you want
<navarrorinaldi> @tgBot10 Sure. Whatever I can do to help
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #136: SUCCESS in 1.3 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/136/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1055: SUCCESS in 0.46 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1055/
<navarrorinaldi> cool
<navarrorinaldi> I'll give a look tomorrow
<navarrorinaldi> it
<navarrorinaldi> is 1 am and need to go sleep now
<navarrorinaldi> thanks a lot for your help!!
<navarrorinaldi> @tgBot10 Not sure how to help with that. Maybe those post from ubports_bot wasn't for me???
<tgBot10> Jorge was added by: Jorge
<tgBot10> <Jorge> Hello everyone
<tgBot10> <Jorge> Fist of all, thank you developers! I am new to UBports and was wondering where I can find documentation, besides google, on how to multiboot-install UBtouch on OnePlus One
<tgBot10> <nikhilbhalwankar> @ubports_bot, Does this mean ota rollout started?
<tgBot10> <bastos777> @navarrorinaldi, Welcome. Thank you for offering your help. You can have a look at the ubports github reposition at https://github.com/ubports to orientate for dev support.
<tgBot10> <bastos777> Unfortunately I man not a developer but if I where I would support the uMatriks development https://github.com/LarreaMikel/uMatriks
<tgBot10> <neothethird> navarrorinaldi: developers are always very welcome! You can find all our code on github.com/ubports. There are also some issues tagged as help wanted: https://github.com/search?utf8=✓&q=org%3Aubports+label%3A%22help+wanted%22+is%3Aopen&type= and some components that need maintainers
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @nikhilbhalwankar, No, not yet. We should probably remove those messages:D they're confusing
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @Jorge, Welcome:) sorry, since making efidroid or Multirom work is very complicated and creates many additional edge cases for each device, we don't support it. That doesn't mean it's not possible, but it might not be that easy to set up and there might be new bugs... If you just want to check out Ubuntu touch to see what it's about, I suggest you make a backup of your android system and install: github.com/ubports/ubports-installer. If you
<tgBot10> don't like it, just go back to android ;)
<tgBot10> <Jorge> Thanks Jan, that's what I decided to do, unfortunately, I'm working on oem-unlocking my OPO as it is not unlocking. Will report back soon!
<tgBot10> <Christopher> OTA-2 coming tomorrow it will be like Christmas morning!
<tgBot10> <giovanniiannotti> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/RP8aBodZ/file_697.jpg
<tgBot10> <giovanniiannotti> Hi guys. I am experiencing two issues. 1) Every time I either change the focus from the browser to anything else or close and reopen it, I get the ubuntu / google start tap and all the other pages I was reading are closed. 2) When I go to setup and try to check if there are any updates, the setup crashes and closes. I didn't install anything recently.
<tgBot10> <giovanniiannotti> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/pUKPECa1/file_699.jpg
<tgBot10> <giovanniiannotti> plus, my weather indicator is gone
<tgBot10> <giovanniiannotti> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/8d5lH8XW/file_701.jpg
<tgBot10> nikhilubuntu was added by: nikhilubuntu
<tgBot10> <Jorge> @neothethird, I was able to resolve my OPO issue, in case anyone needs to know, I found the ONePlusOne-BootUnlocker.zip on xda-developers. Once issue was resolved, I was able to install UBports on my phone very seemlessly, and I have to say " I love it". Thank you developers!
<tgBot10> <giovanniiannotti> @giovanniiannotti, can anyone help?
<tgBot10> <Jorge> Interface is very clean, the way a phone has to be. On the OnePlus One, however, the hardware buttons are not working. I checked systems settings but there was nothing to enable for 'buttons'. Something else I noticed is that the edges are not as easy to swipe. I have to take several attempts for the edges to pop up
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> Does the Ubuntu Touch gui even have any use for this buttons? SailfishOS for example can't use them by design
<tgBot10> <LoorJ> Perhaps that is the case for UBPhones, I don't know, but I would like to know how to go back to the previous screen.
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #347: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/347/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1056: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1056/
<tgBot10> <LoorJ> Camera is not working on OnePlus One. Check permissions but there is nothing to do. Rebooted the phone but the problem persisted
<tgBot10> <LoorJ> WiFi not working either on OPO, only celular data
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> update to the latest build, it was fixed recently
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> what channel are you on?
<tgBot10> <LoorJ> I'm afraid I am not understanding you, channel? as in the frequency of the wifi signal?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> the update channel of ubports
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> stable, rc or devel
<tgBot10> <LoorJ> stable 15.04
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> camera and wifi fixes were not pushed to stable as of now iirc
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> so switch to rc or devel in order if you want them working
<tgBot10> <LoorJ> I tapped on Updates under System Settings but there is no update available
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> you have to SWITCH the channel
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> it's not an update 😒
<tgBot10> <LoorJ> let me find out how to do that. I am getting acquainted with the UI
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> run `sudo ubuntu-device-flash --server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch --device={DEVICE CODENAME} \--channel=15.04/rc`
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I forgot opo's codename, I'm sure you know it
<tgBot10> <LoorJ> thanks bud, will try
<tgBot10> <LoorJ> I will google it
<tgBot10> <LoorJ> It is bacon on Android but I am double checking
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @LoorJ, yep, bacon, right
<tgBot10> <LoorJ> Yes it is bacon also
<tgBot10> <andreasimonetti> @vanyasem, From adb
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> you can also try running  `system-image-cli --switch ubports-touch/15.04/rc` from the device itself, but at my experience it never works
<tgBot10> <LoorJ> I was trying to run the line you gave me above from command line
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, you should run this from your desktop
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, or this from your phone
<tgBot10> <LoorJ> I get "Exception occurred during update; see log file ofr details"
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> which one ?
<tgBot10> <LoorJ> does not say
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> which command have you run?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> and where?
<tgBot10> <LoorJ> @vanyasem, I used it with sudo and used the pin I set up for my phone
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> yeah, I told you, it rarely works
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, so plug your phone into any Ubuntu PC, intaall deps `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-device-flash phablet-tools` and run this
<tgBot10> <LoorJ> @vanyasem, if I run this one from my PC, should I used adb with the phone logged into UB or recovery?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> you just need to install the dependencies: `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-device-flash phablet-tools` … and run ubuntu-device-flash, it will trigger adb automatically
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @LoorJ, you need to enable developers mode on your phone
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> and then just connect it to the PC
<tgBot10> <LoorJ> unfortunately, I left my linux machine at home but I am using a borrowed mac, I guess I cannot do the commands you suggested above
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> @LoorJ, Short swipe from right edge (to the left) for the previous app and long swipe from left edge (to the right) for the home screen
<tgBot10> <LoorJ> Thanks
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @LoorJ, you need an Ubuntu machine with apt package manager. you can always run Ubuntu in a VM
<tgBot10> <LoorJ> to resolve this quickly, I am going to install again picking 15.04 RC from UBports installer
<tgBot10> <LoorJ> @vanyasem, I guess I would be able to run it from Linux Mint, which I believe is installed on this machine too
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @LoorJ, yep, Linux Mint will do
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> There is a command to change channels from your phone
<tgBot10> <LoorJ> and that is?
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> Ah Ivan provided that
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> But you need to add your device at the end
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> system-image-cli --switch ubports-touch/15.04/rc/bacon
<tgBot10> <LoorJ> will try that. Out of curiosity, is there a way to show the command history or the up arrow in cli so we don't have to retype the whole line again?
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> Yes
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> Swipe up down on terminal
<tgBot10> <LoorJ> Exception occurred during update; see log file for details
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> Maybe sudo is needed
<tgBot10> <LoorJ> I used sudo
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @NikosChat, this command never worked for me on Nexus 5 :)
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> Tried it on my phone and it doesn't work. I get the same message.
<tgBot10> <LoorJ> Reinstalling
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> @neothethird any ideas why system-image-cli --switch ubports-touch/15.04/rc/bacon doesn't work?
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> @neothethird
<tgBot10> ouyangjun1999 was added by: ouyangjun1999
<tgBot10> <aki237> Getting a new load of errors when compiling the Camera subsystem … ```evice/zuk/ham/camera/QCamera2/HAL/QCamera2HWI.cpp: In member function 'int32_t qcamera::QCamera2HardwareInterface::processFaceDetectionResult(cam_face_detection_data_t*)': … device/zuk/ham/camera/QCamera2/HAL/QCamera2HWI.cpp:4994:22: error: 'camera_face_t' has no member named 'smile_degree' …              faces[i].smile_degree = fd_data->faces[i].smile_degree; …            
<tgBot10> device/zuk/ham/camera/QCamera2/HAL/QCamera2HWI.cpp:4995:22: error: 'camera_face_t' has no member named 'smile_score' …              faces[i].smile_score = fd_data->faces[i].smile_confidence; …                       ^ … device/zuk/ham/camera/QCamera2/HAL/QCamera2HWI.cpp:4996:22: error: 'camera_face_t' has no member named 'blink_detected' …              faces[i].blink_detected = fd_data->faces[i].blink_detected; …                       ^ …
<tgBot10> device/zuk/ham/camera/QCamera2/HAL/QCamera2HWI.cpp:4997:22: error: 'camera_face_t' has no member named 'face_recognised' …              faces[i].face_recognised = fd_data->faces[i].face_recognised; …                       ^ … device/zuk/ham/camera/QCamera2/HAL/QCamera2HWI.cpp:4998:22: error: 'camera_face_t' has no member named 'gaze_angle' …              faces[i].gaze_angle = fd_data->faces[i].gaze_angle; …                       ^ …
<tgBot10> device/zuk/ham/camera/QCamera2/HAL/QCamera2HWI.cpp:5001:22: error: 'camera_face_t' has no member named 'updown_dir' …              faces[i].updown_dir = fd_data->faces[i].updown_dir * 2; …                       ^ … device/zuk/ham/camera/QCamera2/HAL/QCamera2HWI.cpp:5002:22: error: 'camera_face_t' has no member named 'leftright_dir' …              faces[i].leftright_dir = fd_data->faces[i].leftright_dir * 2; …                       ^ …
<tgBot10> device/zuk/ham/camera/QCamera2/HAL/QCamera2HWI.cpp:5003:22: error: 'camera_face_t' has no member named 'roll_dir' …              faces[i].roll_dir = fd_data->faces[i].roll_dir * 2; …                       ^ … device/zuk/ham/camera/QCamera2/HAL/QCamera2HWI.cpp:5005:22: error: 'camera_face_t' has no member named 'leye_blink' …              faces[i].leye_blink = fd_data->faces[i].left_blink; …                       ^ …
<tgBot10> device/zuk/ham/camera/QCamera2/HAL/QCamera2HWI.cpp:5006:22: error: 'camera_face_t' has no member named 'reye_blink' …              faces[i].reye_blink = fd_data->faces[i].right_blink; …                       ^ … device/zuk/ham/camera/QCamera2/HAL/QCamera2HWI.cpp:5007:22: error: 'camera_face_t' has no member named 'left_right_gaze' …              faces[i].left_right_gaze = fd_data->faces[i].left_right_gaze; …                       ^ …
<tgBot10> device/zuk/ham/camera/QCamera2/HAL/QCamera2HWI.cpp:5008:22: error: 'camera_face_t' has no member named 'top_bottom_gaze' …              faces[i].top_bottom_gaze = fd_data->faces[i].top_bottom_gaze;```
<tgBot10> <LoorJ> Reinstalled with 15.04 RC channel, and confirmed that camera and wifi are working on OPO
<tgBot10> <hwpplayer1> @Lorxu, I understand we need strategy and tactics
<tgBot10> <aki237> any idea : … ```device/zuk/ham/camera/QCamera2/HAL/test/qcamera_test.cpp:1564:35: error: cannot allocate an object of abstract type 'android::MediaRecorder'```
<tgBot10> edergilian was added by: edergilian
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @edergilian, welcome
<tgBot10> <hwpplayer1> Welcome
<tgBot10> <edergilian> Moto x style 1572?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @edergilian, Moto X Style 1572 what?
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> Dekko update! \o/
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @DanChapman, woop wooop :D
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @aki237, is this using halium?
<tgBot10> <aki237> @mariogrip, Sorry?
<tgBot10> <aki237> I think it is from the cm-12.1 deice repos
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> any news regarding Mir patch? anything new about 16.04 at all?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @aki237, ok, you might give direct_camera_test a try
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, jep https://launchpad.net/~mariogrip/+archive/ubuntu/halium-7.1-caf
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> i was not ready for this :P
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> happily giggling
<tgBot10> <aki237> @mariogrip, I haven't ported hallium yet for my device
<tgBot10> <aki237> from the wiki, I have added all my local_manifests and built the source
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @aki237, that binary is avable on ubp-5.1 also
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @aki237, yeah, you should get that test from that source also, check in /system/bin/direct_camera_test
<tgBot10> <aki237> @mariogrip, So you are saying by syncing ubp-5.1 repos I have built hallium?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, :)
<tgBot10> <aki237> @mariogrip, So I dont have to build the device camera test?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @aki237, yeah, halium is a fork of ubp-5.1
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @aki237, you should alredy have that
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> it's in ubuntu/hybris
<tgBot10> <aki237> @mariogrip, in the system.img file?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @aki237, yes
<tgBot10> <aki237> Actually yeah I have that direct_camera_test
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @aki237, ok, then just disable this test ^
<tgBot10> <aki237> How to?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> there should be an Android.mk in the device/zuk/ham/camera/QCamera2/HAL/test folder, just try to rename that so the build system do not pick it up
<tgBot10> <aki237> Ok
<tgBot10> <aki237> device/zuk/ham/camera/QCamera2/HAL/test/Android.mk No such file or directory
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> remove include $(LOCAL_PATH)/test/Android.mk from  camera/QCamera2/HAL/Android.mk
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/SLpeNGpY/file_703.png
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> hahahah :D
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1440x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/ZTLgNUT0/file_705.jpg
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> mir on halium 7.1 :D
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> on oneplus 3 :D
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> how did you do that?
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> @mariogrip, nice!
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> are there any additional steps to run it?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, add the ppa, apt update&upgrade then run `mir_demo_standalone_render_to_fb`
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> im quite new to porting
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, at what point?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, no problem :)
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, this is after you got the device up and running and can access ssh
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> and wifi
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, and do I run this from the desktop ?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> or from the ssh?
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> Is there any specific reason why you don't use the quilt way of packaging?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, yes, from ssh
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> alright, thank you, will be playing with that later on PME (HTC 10)
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> will message you in halium chat if i get stuch mid-way
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @JBBgameich, easier :) this was just a test repo so. will fix it later
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> Ah :)
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, no problem :) just ping me away
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> I've done something similar earlier, I'm not sure if you have seen it. It's untested btw 😆
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> https://github.com/debian-pm/libhybris-packaging/tree/ubports
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @JBBgameich, yeah saw it, haven't tried it yet, this was just using the xenial things and make them work with caf
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> will try those later
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> @mariogrip, So this is still the older libhybris (non-upstream)?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @JBBgameich, yes
<tgBot10> <bhushanshah> @mariogrip btw about CAF, have you seen amdroid-headers packaging trick I've?
<tgBot10> <ouyangjun1999> @mariogrip, One plus is very popular ?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> it's cheap and open, so yep, pretty much
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @vanyasem, insert yo mama joke here
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> wud
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> oh I got it
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> 😂
<tgBot10> <neothethird> but yeah, they make pretty nifty devices
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I've seen a video on why they won't for long
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> we can see with their latest devices that they started to aim more to regular users and not us, crazy devs
<tgBot10> <Stefan Kalb> @giovanniiannotti, I am Not sure, but isn't there already r4 for krillin.
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1440x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/FkSUZZxP/file_707.jpg
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> somethings happeening
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #122: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/122/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1057: SUCCESS in 0.55 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1057/
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, is that 16.04 UBports on 1+3??
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, jep!
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/F0duas1z/file_708.webp
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> can we share the image? :))
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> that's so impressive!
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I even got hard
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> too bad unity crashes, but things will work out eventually
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin, sure :D
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> yay :D
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, @neothethird this is your area
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, soon tm :P
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> (Photo, 454x626) https://irc.ubports.com/qpS417tJ/file_710.jpg
<tgBot10> <bhushanshah> (Sticker, 512x400) https://irc.ubports.com/GQqwJdgU/file_711.webp
<tgBot10> <gdane> Mmm furry at ubuntu channel? :)
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/eXXSyM7j/file_712.webp
<tgBot10> <gdane> :)
<tgBot10> <gdane> Furries are everywhere :)
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> Yeah, especially in tech and art
<tgBot10> <gdane> Yeah
<tgBot10> <ouyangjun1999> @vanyasem, I want to buy it😂😂😂
<tgBot10> <ouyangjun1999> But one plus five is less open and cheaper
<tgBot10> <mymike00> https://github.com/mymike00/school-timetable.git … A new version will be out soon, if someone would like to translate it, please send me the .po or make a pull request🤝. Thank you all😍
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @mymike00, May I suggest Weblate? ;)
<tgBot10> <ouyangjun1999> @ouyangjun1999, Like xiaomi
<tgBot10> <StevenRichard_Last> just waiting porting on xiaomi redmi 3 ido
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @ouyangjun1999, exactly
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> Fwd from vanyasem: we can see with their latest devices that they started to aim more on regular users and not us, crazy devs
<tgBot10> <mymike00> @Lorxu, yep, it would be perfect, but I don't have my own website and it's not so useful/downloaded to put it on translate.ubports.com ...
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @mymike00, You could ask on hosted.weblate.org, only issue with that is that they take up to a month to approve you
<tgBot10> <mymike00> thanks, maybe I'll try
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 410x206) https://irc.ubports.com/uejl9eQg/file_714.jpg I get this always///
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> some people can't join this group ^^ this message
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> can somoane invite? @Javacookies
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> not sure how telegram works X-)
<tgBot10> Javacookies was added by: UniversalSuperBox
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Left right away.
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> Mods could also put an invite link in the description to share for when that link doesn't work
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> We had another user who this happened for.
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> thanks! @UniversalSuperBox
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't know how he fixed it, other than waiting. Might be that the TG servers for their area are being stupid.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @popescu_sorin, No, he's gone. Left immediately.
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @Lorxu, Actually nvm I forgot the invite link is the same in this case
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 448x121) https://irc.ubports.com/wnpuTzHS/file_716.jpg
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> Fwd from Javacookies: did you add me to the group? … i have it in my list but I can't enter
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> maybe he's banned? :))
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> He's not banned
<tgBot10> <mymike00> (Photo, 609x499) https://irc.ubports.com/Ip1PIbze/file_718.jpg ???
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Let him know to wait a bit and it'll probably start working again
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> Who told me again Telegram was well-coded? This is what I mean :P
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> generic complaining about Telegram
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> ok
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> @Javacookies hello?
<tgBot10> <bhushanshah> Its possible that javacookies is from some countries for which supergroups are banned
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> indonesia i think
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> or http://philippines/
<tgBot10> <bhushanshah> For instance one person from Philippines iirc couldn't join halium telegram group
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @bhushanshah, Whaa?
<tgBot10> <bhushanshah> @Lorxu, Yes.. don't ask me why
<tgBot10> <bhushanshah> Spam problems as they say about it
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @mimecar I see new resources for the programming course! Awesome!
<tgBot10> <bhushanshah> @UniversalSuperBox can you try to invite javacookies in non supergroup?
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> Wtf... Surely there are at least 7 million better ways to fix that...
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @bhushanshah, I'm not a blue star over there. I guess @mariogrip is gonna have to do it.
<tgBot10> <mimecar> Yes, it's the first version of the virtual machine. Later on I hope to reduce the size and add some things.
<tgBot10> <mimecar> I have also uploaded the presentation I made at the Ubucon for those who could not attend.
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, you are a star now
<tgBot10> <bhushanshah> Lol.. new superstar in town.. watch out for @UniversalSuperBox
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> He is now a member of the other group!
<tgBot10> <bhushanshah> @Lorxu, They said that they are gonna fix that.. guess they never fixed it yey
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> yay! thank @UniversalSuperBox
<tgBot10> <thepeter> Who's doing polish translations please? There is mistake on location setup when choosing way of receiving informations
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> Probably several people on Weblate, you can fix it yourself too
<tgBot10> <thepeter> Yeah I know, but maybe there is somebody to reach out too, polish is not my native language u know and it would be way faster for natives. and Iam on tablet now ...
<tgBot10> <StevenRichard_Last> im sorry developer, are usbtouch os support for xiaomi redmi 3? im from indonesian 😁
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> there's no port for that device right now.
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> "usbtouch"
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I lost it there
<tgBot10> <StevenRichard_Last> ups sorry typo
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @vanyasem, Yep I saw ubsports lately from somebody :) that just happends
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> that's funny though ;)
<tgBot10> <StevenRichard_Last> @DanChapman, oh thanks for information
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @StevenRichard_Last, no problem, don't worry
<tgBot10> <StevenRichard_Last> just one question if i installed ubuntutouch , can i run docker ?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @StevenRichard_Last, haven't tried, but if docker can run on vivid, then it might do
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> the only proboblm might be to get lxc to behave
<tgBot10> <rogieroudshoorn> why would you want to?
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> @StevenRichard_Last, In this blog post, there is a xiami device  running Plasma Mobile, which uses the same porting infrastructure that UBports will use in the future. Do you know if that's your device?
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> http://blog.bshah.in/2017/09/19/plasma-mobile-in-randaaa/
<tgBot10> <StevenRichard_Last> @JBBgameich, ok i'll check it
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @rogieroudshoorn, it's linux, the question is, why not
<tgBot10> <rogieroudshoorn> i'm merely curious
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> @StevenRichard_Last, If it's your device, it may be supported in the future
<tgBot10> <StevenRichard_Last> @JBBgameich, oh no thats xiaomi mi not redmi 3 😭,
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @StevenRichard_Last, it's a qcom device, so might be a "easy" tartget to port
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> Ah sorry. You could port Halium to it if you have enough time
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> t.me/halium
<tgBot10> <StevenRichard_Last> ok thanks for answering my question 😁
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @JBBgameich, Note, this is not a place to ask for porting progress. This is a group for Halium developers and those interested in listening in to their conversations.
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, this supergroup is also not a place to ask for porting progress but nobody really cares
<tgBot10> <StevenRichard_Last> @vanyasem, 😅 i'm so sorry.
<tgBot10> Hasan317 was added by: Hasan317
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Then, where can we ask about the devices? I would like to know if the Meizu Pro 5 will recieve some ota update? And not only security updates.
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> current devices - here. new devices - nowhere (the answer is always "no" or "at some point")
<tgBot10> <Destrocados> Hey guys. Have a oneplus one and instaled Ubuntu Touch via multirom app. Anyone know how to update to last version? Mine is 15.04 stable
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> with `sudo` in your phone
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> Fwd from NikosChat: system-image-cli --switch ubports-touch/15.04/rc/bacon
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> If it's installed with multirom app, that might not be possible.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> We don't support multirom any more.
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, oh, I missed that part
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> sry
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> 👍
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @vanyasem, But that's kind of like saying "go away as you don't have one of our current devices". Should it not be where any question related to ubports on *any* device is welcome? Even if it means the same questions get asked over and over. It's usually the first time for the person asking.
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> what should we do instead of saying the truth tho?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> I think he means, say no but nicely
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> i have an idea
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> let's make a template then
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> with a polite way of saying no
<tgBot10> <BrisPete> It's not hard.
<tgBot10> <BrisPete> We'd love to support as many devices as possible. Unfortunately porting a new device takes a long time and there are only a few of us doing the work. More developers working on porting devices would mean more devices ported. This will particularly be true when the Halium Project is successful.
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #1: SUCCESS in 19 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/1/
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @BrisPete, ty, copied
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> @BrisPete, Especially when there would finally be a UBports rootfs for Halium :)
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @Jaume81, there is a big change that that will get xenial anyway, since canonical has done the work in for it to run on xenial
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> chance*
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, thanks autocorrect :)
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> beep
<tgBot10> KOKI22 was added by: KOKI22
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> @mariogrip, Sorry, I try the traduction but I don't understand. … You say that since Canonical left the project, there are changes? I bought the Meizu a few weeks ago, and it's the Ubuntu Edition.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> There have been changes?
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> And I don't undrestand too when you say, that will get xenial anyway.  … I install Ubports OS by the tool Mac.0.16v with a Mac.
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> I think he means Pro 5 is probably going to receive 16.04 since Canoniacal already made an effort for this
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @Jaume81, I said, that canonical has alredy done the work for us to bring that device to xenial (next ubuntu version)
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @NikosChat, yes
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> that means the device might not "only get security updates"
<tgBot10> <Vijay> @mariogrip, You are being diplomatic here!! @UniversalSuperBox might appreciate this
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Ok. I understand, thanks and sorry. I will be patience.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> But if I have installed the ubports version, and Canonical send the update, will I recieved?
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> canonical won't be sending any more updates
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Then I will recieve by ubports.good. …  Hey!! Thanks for Dekko 2. Searching mails is very easy and nice. Some bugs but see good
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #2: SUCCESS in 4.6 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/2/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #137: SUCCESS in 1.6 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/137/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1058: SUCCESS in 0.45 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1058/
<tgBot10> <Vijay> Hey... Guyz.. I am eager to move my main sim to Nexus 5.. but only issue that holds me back WhatsApp as my family and friends are on that platform. Anyway to make WhatsApp works on latest stable?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> There's loqui, but I'm not sure how that's working
<tgBot10> <Vijay> @UniversalSuperBox, Is that similar to webapp?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> I am definitely not the developer of LoquiIM, nor have I ever used it
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @Vijay, no, it's a native client. It works, but it's not very stable.
<tgBot10> <neothethird> do you have another phone? i just have another android phone laying around which is running whatsapp, so i can look at it occasionally. If someone has something important, they'll call or use sms or telegram.
<tgBot10> <neothethird> or email
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/0tOp0Nii/file_720.jpg It's as if we're having an in-person sprint. Except we aren't.
<tgBot10> <Vijay> @neothethird, I do have other phone... But I don't want to switch the mobiles only for single app... UT is completely ready for my kind of usage except whatspp
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> You can use the hotspot on one when you need to listen on the other
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Is this a solution to WhatsApp not working? Probably not. Contributing to LoquiIM would be a solution though. :)
<tgBot10> <KOKI22> How to install ubuntu for android?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Ubuntu for Android does not exist
<tgBot10> <JBBgameich> Maybe Ubuntu on Android devices?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> However, if you have a supported device as noted on https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch, you can use the instructions there to install Ubuntu Touch on your Android phone.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> LoquilM is not usable. Don't decryp message.  … It's amazing when connect the Meizu to TV. Nice future.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Similar the Microsoft's convergence but look more nice.
<tgBot10> <koni_raid> ota2 already out?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Not yet
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> But the hype train does not stop
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> That is to say, the release notes are written and the announcement post is in progress. :)
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> (Photo, 1172x900) https://irc.ubports.com/ptls6hfY/file_722.jpg it never does
<tgBot10> <koni_raid> Brilliant! Thanks to all the developer, translator and others
<tgBot10> <koni_raid> Question: File Manager gets listed in OpenStore and System Settings;
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, there's numbering issue.
<tgBot10> <koni_raid> as upgradable:
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, there's an older version of file manager in opensrore
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> we bundle a newer one
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @koni_raid, and it doesn't get listed as "upgradeble", there's a note that it will actually downgrade it to the latest version uploaded to OpenStore
<tgBot10> <koni_raid> ok
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> http://cdimage.ubports.com/clicks/  … I saw it features a newer version of file manager, which is likely the one that comes preinstalled in ubports images. Would you mind to make it available on OpenStore too? It would fix the issue :)
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> You don't own that app @sverzegnassi ?
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> No, it's owned by UBports
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> riiiiiight
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm quite stressed. :P
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @sverzegnassi, they are not all up-to-date
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip, Just the file manager.
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> the click-importer has done it's job
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, le me edit that -> "they are all up-to-date"
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> here you can see what rev they are http://cdimage.ubports.com/clicks/apps_ctrl.ini
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> com.ubuntu.filemanager = 5
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> @UniversalSuperBox, Don't ask me the amount of mails or messages I had to reply for this file manager issue 😆
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip, So... that guy is in the store now?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> the importer has imported the versions that's on the openstore
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> It has been in the store since always, it's the older version of file manager
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> Apparently, Ubuntu Store has a newer one for some reason, and that's the origin of the issue
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Marius, the problem is that the Ubuntu Store has a newer version than the OpenStore. The OpenStore wants to downgrade it, then the ubuntu store wants to upgrade
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> If you upload the newer version to the OpenStore the issue will be resolved
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> done
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @sverzegnassi our lives are saved!
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> @UniversalSuperBox our inboxes are saved!
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Aren't they the same thing?
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> lol
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> So... is this the overhauled version of the File Manager, or has that not been pulled yet?
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> The new version of file manager is not complete yet, and we (Bjarne and I) are currently pushing code here: https://github.com/sverzegnassi/filemanager-app
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Neat!
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> ETA for a first beta is next week, so we're almost there
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #3: SUCCESS in 9.6 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/3/
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Hi, There is one more non ! ubports app with tah same version problem
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> wifitransfer
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/S5QKf3jd/file_724.jpg
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> That, unfortunately, would be the responsibility of its author
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> I'll PM Stuart
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Great Dalton, thanks
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Done
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> Out of curiosity, how many of you currently use WifiTransfer?
<tgBot10> <garrogarri> @sverzegnassi, you should use a bot to count them
<tgBot10> riccardovidotto was added by: riccardovidotto
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> Do you use WifiTransfer? … Yes … ▫️ 0% … No … ▫️ 0% … Never heard of it … ▫️ 0% … 👥 Nobody voted so far.
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @riccardovidotto, welcome
<tgBot10> <riccardovidotto> @vanyasem, Thank you, hi everybody!
<tgBot10> <j2g2rp> i have it but i don't use it.
<tgBot10> <j2g2rp> usually I use sshfs mount comand
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @j2g2rp, same
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> @garrogarri, It was just an informal question, I was wondering if it is worth to include something similar to WifiTransfer into File Manager :)
<tgBot10> <DeadSquirreI01> I use scp
<tgBot10> <garrogarri> @sverzegnassi, I would suggest to include support for sftp and ftps 😊
<tgBot10> <demokrit atomos> @sverzegnassi, If you mean the App Wifi-transfer: never if you mean something similar (KDEconnect on Android): all the time
<tgBot10> <demokrit atomos> (in short +1)
<tgBot10> <demokrit atomos> on a completely different subject, does anyone know where in the code the shell rotation/gyroscope response is handled or how i find out about this (where to look and how 😜)?
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #138: SUCCESS in 1 hr 31 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/138/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1059: SUCCESS in 7 min 39 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1059/
<tgBot10> <patrix0> @UniversalSuperBox, There is 'WhatsApp Desktop'  … https://github.com/Enrico204/Whatsapp-Desktop/releases
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Great
<tgBot10> <patrix0> @patrix0, With its source code, then, it could be a WhatsApp Desktop for UBports.
<tgBot10> <bastos777> @patrix0, Make a webapp out of it, than you have confinement...
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/0AF6N6mR/file_726.jpg
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Does anybody use this app? It is missing in OpenStore.
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> @sverzegnassi, great
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @patrix0, Whats the point you still need an android or iphone whatsapp active for it to work. Since whatsapp is not opensource there will be no native touch app in the near future
<tgBot10> <Sconio> Hi Flo, or are you with the Telegram application? :)
<tgBot10> <Sconio> 🙂
<tgBot10> <Flohack> I am what? Xd
<tgBot10> <Flohack> On my E5 now
<tgBot10> <Flohack> But going to bed soon
<tgBot10> <Sconio> I want to know the advancement of telegram app, you talked about it a few days ago.
<tgBot10> <Sconio> ok
<tgBot10> <Flohack> We always advance, but with different speed xd
<tgBot10> <urielc> (Photo, 580x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Xbbh9TH7/file_727.jpg
<tgBot10> <Sconio> I like this application
<tgBot10> <urielc> (Photo, 580x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Gk7NCQG2/file_727.jpg
<tgBot10> Ginés was added by: Ginés
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> @Milan Korecky, We definitely should do something for missing apps (at least for open source ones). As we already did for some apps, we could fork the code on GitHub, build and upload a package as "OpenStore team", and eventually wait for someone who wants to maintain the app. Let's see, I'm sure this will be discussed very soon :)
<tgBot10> <HenryOne> I am wondering if it is possible to build apps using `electron`. It runs on all OS so maybe also on UT?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @HenryOne, please no.
<tgBot10> <lproven> Electron is famously resource-heavy. I'm typing in Franz, a chat client that uses it, right now. I have 6 tabs with 6 different chat systems. Each tab takes 100-200MB of RAM and the app is using a gig of RAM.
<tgBot10> <lproven> Yes really.
<tgBot10> <lproven> So, no, Electron on mobile, NOT good.
<tgBot10> <patrix0> @Sconio, supergroup convertion is missing in Telegram for UBports.
<tgBot10> <patrix0> @lproven, Why?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> electron is a bad idea by itself
<tgBot10> <lproven> Which part of "a chat app taking a gig of RAM" was not clear?!
<tgBot10> <lproven> I'm on a quad-core desktop with 8G of RAM. It's tolerable. On a phone? NO.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Can we please not get into an Electron holy war? thanks.
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> you disagree with that it sucks?
<tgBot10> <kz6fittycent> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/4vXDMyU6/file_728.mp4
<tgBot10> <lproven> Some of the tools are very very useful. It has a place. But resource-efficient it's not.
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> @demokrit atomos, If you mean lock screen rotation  then there is an indicator for that. Pull down from top and scroll through indicators to find it
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @patrix0, We are working on this, but still ETA is a few more weeks
<tgBot10> <neothethird> a wild stable release appears https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubports-ota-2-release-78
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> The UBports project is excited to announce the immediate availability of Ubuntu Touch 15.04 OTA-2. … https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubuntu-touch-ota-2-release-78
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh... whoops
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> The ninja was ninja'd
<tgBot10> <neothethird> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/XhReK00n/file_729.mp4
<tgBot10> <Eranuzan> @UniversalSuperBox, Yay! 🎉🎉
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/W6V7sINB/file_730.mp4
<tgBot10> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox, Crossposted :P
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @sverzegnassi, We can get to backup of all ckickables from canonical store, Alan has it, at least we woukd have the apps instalable and runable, even if we wouln'd be able to continue developing them
<tgBot10> <thepeter> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/nrC9Qqzj/file_731.mp4
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #279: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/279/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1060: SUCCESS in 54 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1060/
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> @thepeter, +1
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> @thepeter, Yes, I'm aware of its backup (used to be available online for some time). However, I'm not sure we can just upload everything that used to be available on the old store (unless Canonical have the right to distrubute such software outside their store, and support OpenStore), so building a list of uploadable apps still makes sense for us
<tgBot10> <thepeter> @sverzegnassi, true, it would be great if all that is communicated with canonical side, so we would know where are we standing ... maybe @neothethird may have contacts with them to find out? (but I am not sure in this)
<tgBot10> <advocatux> Kudos and thank you to all the people that made OTA-2 possible 🥇
<tgBot10> <BrisPete> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/eHdDU1pF/file_732.webp
<tgBot10> Thorsten was added by: Thorsten
<tgBot10> Callie_Cacophony was added by: Callie_Cacophony
<tgBot10> <Ben> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/6C0jy02x/file_734.jpg Very nice update :) Thx
<tgBot10> <josueqb> @Ben, is that a N5?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> I'd say it is
<tgBot10> <josueqb> just asking because I'm using RC and I don't have the percentage of the battery
<tgBot10> <Ben> @josueqb, Yes :)
<tgBot10> <Ben> @josueqb, With the tweak tool ;)
<tgBot10> <josueqb> aah
<tgBot10> <josueqb> nice
<tgBot10> <Ben> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/34S0m5x7/file_736.jpg
<tgBot10> <BrisPete> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/0aBwORxx/file_738.waveboxdownload
<tgBot10> <BrisPete> Very nice.
<tgBot10> <Ben> Yes :)
<tgBot10> <PseudoHuman> @BrisPete, if you dont mind I like that wallpaper a lot
<tgBot10> <BrisPete> @PseudoHuman, I don't mind at all. It came with the OS.😀
<tgBot10> <PseudoHuman> Great :D
<tgBot10> <Galaipa> I have a problem with a BQ E4.5 I wrote about this a while ago, but I didn't fix it. The manual carrier searcher is not working ( So I can't use it with some of them)
<tgBot10> <Galaipa> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/JAkRisqC/file_740.jpg
<tgBot10> <Galaipa> Am I the only one with this problem?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Is that your phone number
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, sim number i guess
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> How would I get to those settings/
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @Galaipa, I haven't seen this before, but will do some digging
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, mobile -> apn and carrier -> Carrier
<tgBot10> <Galaipa> @UniversalSuperBox, No, it isn't
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah, okay. My SIM only allows one carrier.
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Have you filed a bug, @Galaipa ?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @Galaipa, it looks like it's no signal on sim 1, but sim 2 seems to have signal
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> have you tired swapping the sim slots?
<tgBot10> <Galaipa> @UniversalSuperBox, No, where can I do it?
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> uneventful update on fp2 :D yay gg
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, first see if what Marius suggested will fix it
<tgBot10> <Galaipa> @mariogrip, Sim 2 works correctly, but because the automatic search works. The manual isn't either working in sim 2
<tgBot10> <Galaipa> @mariogrip, Yes
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Has it worked in the past?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> Will try to recreate it, seems to work fine on oneplus one so far, will try on my e4.5
<tgBot10> <savetier> Hi guys, all of a sudden my screen lock menu doesnt show anymore and is called instead "indicator-rotation-lock". What can I do?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @savetier, what device?
<tgBot10> <savetier> BQ 4.5
<tgBot10> <Galaipa> @UniversalSuperBox, The sim was working, but with the automatic feature. I will try to explain myself a little bit better
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @savetier, when did this happen? on update or just randomly?
<tgBot10> <savetier> @mariogrip, Just today
<tgBot10> <savetier> @savetier, without update
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> did it happen after a reboot?
<tgBot10> <savetier> @mariogrip, I didnt realise it rightaway but yes, could be after a reboot
<tgBot10> <Galaipa> If I insert this SIM in Android it doesn't work if the "choose the carrier automatically carrier" feature is enabled. But I have a list of avaliable networks, and after choosing the right one, it works. The problem is that I don't see that list in Ubuntu.
<tgBot10> <Galaipa> I can't see the list with any of my SIMs. So it only works if the automatic feature chooses the right one.
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @savetier, I'll note it down as a bug report, thank you
<tgBot10> <savetier> @mariogrip, I rebooted already twice but it didnt change. I gave it another try, and now it is suddenly back?!
<tgBot10> <savetier> @savetier, I remember similar things happened when I still had Ubuntu Touch, but not the rotation was mixed up, but the network manager
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/issues/261
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> I have seen this isse before also on my oneplus one
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @Galaipa, could you create a bug report on that?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> He asked where before, I'll get the link
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @Galaipa, we track issues at this repository: https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch
<tgBot10> <Galaipa> Ok, thank you
<tgBot10> <Galaipa> Wow. After setting the right carrier in Android, the signal works in UBports 😳
<tgBot10> <Galaipa> But still can't select manually. I will write the report
<tgBot10> <Galaipa> Sorry, I am trying to get the logs but I have this error in adb
<tgBot10> <Galaipa> error: device unauthorized. Please check the confirmation dialog on your device.
<tgBot10> <Galaipa> but I have no dialogs in the phone
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Do you have developer mode turned on?
<tgBot10> <Galaipa> Yes
<tgBot10> <Galaipa> I see the phone with "adb devices"
<tgBot10> <Galaipa> but it says unauthorized
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> there should be a dialog on your phone asking if you "trust this device"
<tgBot10> <Galaipa> but ther isn't 😢 I will try with an other PC
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> How can I see Netflix in browser?
<tgBot10> <UlrikeSoltau> before I open a bug report, can someone verify the problems I have with the open store
<tgBot10> <UlrikeSoltau> if I chose the different "Kategorien" in German, sorry I dont know the English counterpart it stays empty even though it tells me that there should something in it.
<tgBot10> <UlrikeSoltau> I use bq 4.5
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Are you able to access the internet?
<tgBot10> <UlrikeSoltau> yes
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Could you try closing and reopening the app? I think the servers are under a bit of stress. :)
<tgBot10> <UlrikeSoltau> if I use discover, it works fine, also my apps is working properly, but also if I search for Dekko f.e. it tells me nothing found
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> @UniversalSuperBox, So this doesn't help?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Rebooting would be my next idea. Again, I assume their servers are as stressed as ours. :)
<tgBot10> <UlrikeSoltau> on the nexus 5 it works fine and now under the bq 4.5 too, thanks
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Yay!
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Everything okay in HQ @bhdouglass ? :)
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @Jaume81, Netflix does currently not work in the Ubuntu touch browser, the support for nexflix will come with newer releases of oxide (browser backend)
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> But widevine. :/
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> no need anymore, they made it work on native html 5
<tgBot10> * UniversalSuperBox looks out from under rock
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> hi
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Hello
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> i try to flash my MX4 but with no lack so far
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Is it running android
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1175x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/7mWs4moo/file_742.jpg
<tgBot10> <ZephyrArcturus> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/AYr40qcc/file_743.mp4
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> Was running Canonical's UT
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> with MDT i flash CM
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> and now i want to flash Ubports
<tgBot10> <ZephyrArcturus> @mariogrip, Question … It's working on the OP3 but would it also work on the 3T? … I know the roms are usually compatible with both phones
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> MDT gives me error pushing
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @NikosChat, Try the UBports installer `sudo snap install ubports-installer --devmode`
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> OK i'll try
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @ZephyrArcturus, Yeah, they should work across eachother
<tgBot10> <ZephyrArcturus> @mariogrip, Neat! … Can't wait to have both my OPO and my OP3T running ubtouch !
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @ZephyrArcturus, :=)
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> @mariogrip, The installer asks for password?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> yes, it's your sudo password
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> I have CM right now
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> aaaa
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> I need to make that more clear that it's the sudo password
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> now it just says passoword
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> the installer is nice!
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @NikosChat, :)
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @NikosChat, it's still in beta, it still needs some "pretty up" work to make it fully stable. but it's pretty close to been stable :) it even works on mac and windows
<tgBot10> <riccardovidotto> Anyone tried to install Ubuntu on Moto G 2014 Titan? Because I can't complete the procedure and I can't neither boot on Android. Any suggests?
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> Moto G 2014 Titan is not a supported device
<tgBot10> <riccardovidotto> Not officially
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> Is there a recovery image and an ubuntu image?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @NikosChat, jep, then it's doing the update
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> the installer should say "Success!"
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> still pushing files to device (without the orange bar)
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> ah ok
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> is it normal?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> yes, it will push the files to the device
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> it might take a little bit
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> OK
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> what device is it btw?
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> MX4
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> Nice
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @NikosChat, still no orange bar?
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> there is no orange bar
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> hummm, could you send me `cat .cache/ubports/ubports-installer.log`
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> seems like we fails to push also for some odd reason
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> in .cache i don't have ubports
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> maybe /home/[user]/snap/ubports-installer?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> are you sure it's not in ~/.cache/ubports/ubports-installer.log
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> ah right! this is a snap
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> yes
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> right, it's in snap/ubports-installer/current/.cache/ubports/
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> no log either
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> you might need to run the installer again, since the log file wont get created before the folder ubports is created
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> it's a bug i need to fix :)
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> running installer again
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> and we have a log file
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> Nice
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> how to send?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> use paste.ubuntu.com
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> success!!!!
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> oh! did it work now :)
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25603336/
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> Yes it worked
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> humm thats nice! but wonder why it didn't work the first time
#ubports 2017-09-24
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> i've heard the usb port on MX4 isn't very reliable
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> selecting language
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> This seems more of an recovery adbd or kernel issue more then a usb issue. but not sure
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> thank U Marius
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @NikosChat, No problem! fixed the two bugs we had https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/commit/7860edd94969cc4346fa5ef0d89f87f50e370721 and https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/commit/bafe820e7253f170e79368ba2c7db97e80a03cea
<ubports_bot> Yippee, build fixed!
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #330: FIXED in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/330/
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> I... it was broken?
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1061: SUCCESS in 1 min 45 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1061/
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> lauchpad responed 504 last time
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1280x759) https://irc.ubports.com/TrKRv0ke/file_745.jpg
<tgBot10> <DeadSquirreI01> @mariogrip, Triggered
<tgBot10> <Christopher> ubports thank you for ota-2
<tgBot10> <Christopher> I just downloaded it and enabled the dash background right away —awesome
<tgBot10> <Christopher> very exciting :)
<tgBot10> <Christopher> while I've been lurking I saw that oxide had been updated... and then later I saw that oxide was reverted back to a previous version because of issues around newer versions... is oxide updated as part of the ota-2?
<tgBot10> <Christopher> I made a flashcard webapp which feels choppy still on nexus5 ubports ota-2, but which runs smoothly on a nexus4 ubuntu-touch
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> No, we had to revert
<tgBot10> <Christopher> oh ok thanks
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> Didn't work right on one phone
<tgBot10> <Christopher> I'm glad it works as good as it does :)
<tgBot10> <Christopher> faster is better but stable is best
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> you can try https://launchpad.net/~mariogrip/+archive/ubuntu/oxide if you want
<tgBot10> <Christopher> @mariogrip thanks
<tgBot10> <linearubuntu> Thanks for ota 2 awesome work guys......
<tgBot10> <linearubuntu> 😆
<tgBot10> <raphael default> (Photo, 409x157) https://irc.ubports.com/gHNezQ2X/file_747.jpg When will it be ready? Does it mean it works with limitations or doesn’t it work at all for now?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @raphael default, I will get the debug device hopefully monday, we have been wating for a new debug device for a litte while, sorry for that
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @raphael default, It does not work at all, fairphone changed the screen to a different one, and that made some issues with our builds
<tgBot10> <raphael default> @mariogrip, oh thats bad I've just ordered one. How difficult is it to debug it by my self?
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> I belive there is some kernel patches that is needed, so it's not "easy"
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> but if you want, you can send me some logs maybe
<tgBot10> <raphael default> What do you mean with "debug device", is there a port to jtag, or is it just via usb?
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> No, just a phone with the newer keyboard
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> What was I thinking. New keyboard?
<tgBot10> <enriconia> OP3 working with halium & ubports is exciting news...
<tgBot10> <UniversalSuperBox> It's still early days, so don't get too excited. :)
<tgBot10> <enriconia> Well, "working" in the sense that Marius is working on it ☺️
<tgBot10> <samitormanen> Big thanks to all devs and testers about new ota2 update! Keep up good work! 👍
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> I fixed the BQ M10 FHD boot bug https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/issues/53
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> fix pushed to devel
<tgBot10> Ferdieofficial was added by: Ferdieofficial
<tgBot10> <Vijay> @mariogrip, Even hotstar or ozee does not work with ut browser does this update resolve issue?
<tgBot10> <prpleXist> BEAUTIFULL OTA 2 IT LOOKS SO SLICK  ... THANKS CARRY ON LIKE THIS
<tgBot10> <bastos777> Is there an openstore group in telegram as announced o open store.ubports.com?
<tgBot10> <bastos777> Interesting info for all developer : @hwpplayer1and @popeydc have created a new group for the Ubuntu SDK and convergence @uniy8sdk
<tgBot10> <HÃ¥kan> Just upgrade to OTA2, Nice work guys
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #4: SUCCESS in 4.6 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/4/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #139: SUCCESS in 1.4 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/139/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1062: SUCCESS in 0.48 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1062/
<tgBot10> Metaroka was added by: Metaroka
<tgBot10> <neothethird> Welcome :)
<tgBot10> <Metaroka> Tnx
<tgBot10> <Joe Reggae> r2 is awesome ! Thank you 👍
<tgBot10> MrSyabro was added by: MrSyabro
<tgBot10> disinterpreter was added by: disinterpreter
<tgBot10> <disinterpreter> hai!
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> welcome
<tgBot10> <disinterpreter> guys can you documentation how i can write a port?
<tgBot10> adamSavage was added by: adamSavage
<tgBot10> <neothethird> Welcome :)
<tgBot10> <adamSavage> hello
<tgBot10> <neothethird> @disinterpreter, Step 1: Clear every item in the next six months out of your calendar. Step 2: go to halium.org for instructions  … Step 3: get back in touch with the outside world after the port is usable
<tgBot10> <disinterpreter> :DD
<tgBot10> <disinterpreter> ok
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @neothethird, 😂👍
<tgBot10> <Ruben> Thnx for OTA2!
<tgBot10> <nikhilubuntu> thanks for OTA2
<tgBot10> <nikhilubuntu> very nice update
<tgBot10> <nikhilubuntu> can anybody please provide link to changer log?
<tgBot10> <nikhilubuntu> change*
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @nikhilubuntu, https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/issues?q=is%3Aissue+milestone%3A%2215.04+OTA-2%22+is%3Aclosed
<tgBot10> <nikhilubuntu> whats the link to LoquiIM telegram group?
<tgBot10> <nikhilubuntu> I want to add that
<tgBot10> <nikhilubuntu> anybody please?
<tgBot10> <nikhilubuntu> @DanChapman, thanks Dan for the link.
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> 👍 no idea about loqui group though. Maybe @nfsprodriver can help with that
<tgBot10> <nikhilubuntu> ok
<tgBot10> <nikhilubuntu> pinged him just now
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Thanks for OTA 2
<tgBot10> <Alexander> @nikhilubuntu, https://telegram.me/joinchat/BlpqfQk1L0l0PJTnM02yxQ
<tgBot10> <SiscoGarcia> Dóna un cop d'ull al tuit de: @HiginiaRoig: https://twitter.com/HiginiaRoig/status/911665784283377664?s=09
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #348: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/348/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1063: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1063/
<tgBot10> <advocatux> @SiscoGarcia, Please, keep political BS out of this supergroup
<tgBot10> <SiscoGarcia> Sorry i've posted on a different group.
<tgBot10> <SiscoGarcia> I've mistaken
<tgBot10> ivansey was added by: ivansey
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @ivansey, ванёк! дарова!
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> 😂
<tgBot10> <ivansey> @vanyasem, Здрям
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> English only supergroup tho ;)
<tgBot10> <ivansey> @vanyasem, У тебя какое устройство есть?
<tgBot10> <Frank Gores> where can I find the changelog for OTA-2?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> it's pinned
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: The UBports project is excited to announce the immediate availability of Ubuntu Touch 15.04 OTA-2. … https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubuntu-touch-ota-2-release-78
<tgBot10> <Jakob> Just updated OTA-2 on 2 Pro5-devices. Works fine! Thanks a lot for great work.
<tgBot10> <Frank Gores> got it!
<tgBot10> <per_sonne> @Christopher, Is it just me who finds it too dark? There should be an option to configure the gray layer intensity...
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/VZSIquSo/file_749.jpg
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Starting, thanks to all.
<tgBot10> <kristijantkalec> Thanks for the OTA 2 🎉
<tgBot10> <kristijantkalec> Questions about the browser
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> @Jakob, Can you see a download video?
<tgBot10> <kristijantkalec> I see that there is a new icon for it. It looks nice 😀
<tgBot10> <kristijantkalec> It still says that it is chromium 55. That's hiw it should be?
<tgBot10> <kristijantkalec> Tabs are a bit akward to handle on M10.
<tgBot10> <Stratoulis> thanks for OTA 2
<tgBot10> <kristijantkalec> They are wide and the x is very small...
<tgBot10> <kristijantkalec> That was intentional?
<tgBot10> <kristijantkalec> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/0vo2ejpE/file_751.jpg
<tgBot10> <kristijantkalec> This is how it looks
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> open more tabs
<tgBot10> <aki237> Guys what about this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/armhf/firefox
<tgBot10> <per_sonne> Ubports comes with its own installer now?
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> Marius says is in beta but it worked for me
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> And looks nice
<tgBot10> <Stereofont> @j2g2rp, Oh wow. TWO Lionel's…
<tgBot10> <Krakakanok> i cant see the flashlight toggle in the battery indicator on the new OTA 2
<tgBot10> <mymike00> @aki237, wow
<tgBot10> <aki237> If we have XMir, it'll work I thinlk
<tgBot10> <Jakob> @Jaume81, Not tried yet, will test it soon. Can see recorded video without issues.
<tgBot10> capuya was added by: capuya
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> @aki237, I don't think Firefox UI is usable in smartphones screens
<tgBot10> <Jakob> @Jaume81, Test with a downloaded video transfered from desktop pc, works also fine.
<tgBot10> <andreasimonetti> @savetier, Same on BQE5 on devel channel..
<tgBot10> <Ruben> @Krakakanok, same here. Device is bq4.5
<tgBot10> <Krakakanok> @Ruben, mine bqe5
<tgBot10> Gibi92 was added by: Gibi92
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Well, I don't understand. Recorded video, I can't see too but download video from google drive.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> I think I will have to do a hard reset to reinstall the OS.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Are theres some app to make a calls and sms back up?
<tgBot10> <Jujuyeh> How is it going with the OnePlus 3?
<tgBot10> <andreasimonetti> @andreasimonetti, Ok .. I powered off the device and now the right icon is back..
<tgBot10> <riccardovidotto> @Jujuyeh, Follow
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Can somebody see Netflix or Amazon Prime on Browser?
<tgBot10> <per_sonne> Other subject; I mailed "Curious Mitchell", the dev behind on of the Facebook applications (the best, in my view) and just got a reply: … "Hi Miguel, glad you like it. Sorry to say I've ditched Ubuntu Touch for android - back on a Samsung Galaxy note 4 and loving it. From memory, you should be able to pull the files off the phone and publish it yourself in the open store - the files should be somewhere in /opt/click/ … Your local files for the
<tgBot10> should be in ~/.local/share/applications … Good luck with it! … Mitchell"
<tgBot10> <per_sonne> is this correct? How do I go about uploading an app to the store?
<tgBot10> <per_sonne> I also have "Level" and "Realtaí" that I would love to see there...
<tgBot10> <Jujuyeh> @riccardovidotto, what? :D
<tgBot10> <Zhang Zhou 🥜🥜🥜> Is there a possibility to control media player with handsfree button? Is this button configurable at all?
<tgBot10> <per_sonne> hands free button? the bottom virtual menu? with the back / forward arrows,, home and stuff?
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> I think he means earplugs that come with buttons on the cord
<tgBot10> <YougoChats> no idea, one way to find out I guess
<tgBot10> <Skorpion96> What do you think about a purism phone with UT?
<tgBot10> <Skorpion96> already existwith plasma mobile
<tgBot10> <Krakakanok> @Skorpion96, very expensive
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> The phone doesn't exist yet so hard to say if it will be possible to port to it
<tgBot10> <ahayzen> @Zhang Zhou 🥜🥜🥜, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+bug/1398193 we added support to the music app for media hub to control the queue. It just needed the platform to link to media hub in some places
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1398193 in Canonical System Image "The bluetooth headset cannot control media playback (AVRCP)" [High,Triaged]
<tgBot10> <Skorpion96> no i think a partnership really
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> @DanChapman Hi, my Dekko notifications have stopped arriving, I can only see green number on Launcher Dekko app icon. Is that OK?
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> Hmm odd... can you check the notifications are enabled for each account in "Settings -> Mail -> Accounts -> <account_name> -> Notifications"
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> you can also check ~/.cache/upstart/dekkod-notify.log see if its generating the notification
<tgBot10> themutiilator was added by: themutiilator
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Notifications are enabled in Dekko as UT settings, looking now cache
<tgBot10> <advocatux> @nfsprodriver Indicator Torch doesn't work in BQ E4.5. It installs and shows the icon fine, but a blue pop-up with an error about permissions appears very briefly so I can't read it. Where can I find useful logs? … Maybe this is the problem? … ```2017-09-24 12:41:30,986 root         DEBUG    on_action_activated … sh: 1: cannot create /sys/class/leds/led:flash_torch/brightness: Directory nonexistent```
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @Milan Korecky, One thing to note is the launcher count is only getting cleared as the message is marked read. It doesn't get cleared after opening the app. Could this be the confusion?
<tgBot10> <Zhang Zhou 🥜🥜🥜> @YougoChats, correct, earplugs with button
<tgBot10> <Zhang Zhou 🥜🥜🥜> @ahayzen, so, will this work with wired headset?
<tgBot10> <ahayzen> @Zhang Zhou 🥜🥜🥜, Potentially I thought it did at one point but then had reports saying it didn't. I wonder if some headsets send a different key. Best thing would be just to try it with the music app
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> @DanChapman, No, I know that, sending pictures
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/4vpJTmON/file_753.jpg
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/TkPvwAIt/file_755.jpg
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> hmmm That log looks like it's working to me. You can see it [POST]ed a message and no errors are returned and then it [REMOVE]s that same message when you read it
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/bhbhwwpz/file_757.jpg
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> ?
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> This is from upstart cash, file manager
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Dekko
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Should I clean with tweak tool? But than I would have to setup the account again, right?
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> why would you need to clean it? The log shows dekko posted a notification so dekko's side seems to be working. Unless i'm missing something here...
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> If you want to restart dekko's services just run this from the terminal … ```restart dekkod … restart dekkod-notify``` … But you shouldn't need to wipe the cache or anything like that
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> OK Dan, I am translator, so I am a little lost, thanks a lot for taken care, I do now
<tgBot10> <ProsOne> Sorry guys, is the ota2 available also for nexus4?
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @Milan Korecky, 👍 Let me know how you get on. If it's still not showing notifications but dekko's log says it's sent them then it will need further investigation.
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> OK Dan, restarted. Now I will send an e-mail to me
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Email received, green icon on launcher on, notification nothing.
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> ups, why two times the same post
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> And the log shows it posted it? did it vibrate?
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> No vibration
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> No vibration and no sound.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> But it's a icon number
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/EYGb2Cw0/file_759.jpg
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> and no in notifications list.
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> And no notifications
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> The sent email name was: Checking notifications.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> But I think Ubuntu isn't righ in my Meizu, becuase I have some problems.
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OikBSmiDefA
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> OTA2 on fairphone 2 ^^
<tgBot10> <Ben> @popescu_sorin, 👍😊
<tgBot10> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/hQUyPNEL/file_760.webp
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @Krakakanok, Sorry we should write that the mediatek devices from BQ cannot get the indicator as we do not have source access to implement it correctly
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @Milan Korecky, can you try running this in the terminal … ```gdbus call --session --dest com.ubuntu.Postal --object-path /com/ubuntu/Postal/dekko2_2dekkoproject --method com.ubuntu.Postal.PopAll dekko2_2dekkoproject_dekko``` … Then see if you start getting notifications again.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> The keyboard bug is in that ota 2.
<tgBot10> <HenryOne> @per_sonne, +1
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> (Photo, 960x540) https://irc.ubports.com/2kRfeAXh/file_762.jpg
<tgBot10> <nikhilubuntu> Strgane issue.... I can see Ubports Supergroup from telegrap ubuntu desktop app. But not from Ubports touch phone.
<tgBot10> <nikhilubuntu> what cane be the reason?
<tgBot10> <Krakakanok> the lib cant support supergroups, if i remember well
<tgBot10> <debb1046> There is a webapp that does, can use that as a workaround
<tgBot10> <nikhilubuntu> ok
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @Cesar_Herrera, the last part should be dekko2.dekkoproject_dekko and not dekko2_2edekkoproject_2edekko
<tgBot10> <nikhilubuntu> me too faced keyboard issue on OTA 2 in Dekko
<tgBot10> <nikhilubuntu> I switched back to Ubuntu Store version of Dekko
<tgBot10> <nikhilubuntu> it works
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> Dekko 2 is experimental.
<tgBot10> <Frank Gores> @DanChapman is it correct that in Dekko-2 I cannot send messages? I don't get a keyboard when tapping "to" address or subject....
<tgBot10> <nfsprodriver> Please reports bugs on the site mentioned in the OpenStore.
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> pull the indicator panel down a little and close it again and the keyboard should pop up. It's not a dekko bug
<tgBot10> Isaac_Urg was added by: Isaac_Urg
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @Isaac_Urg, Welcome Ivan
<tgBot10> <Frank Gores> @DanChapman, Ah, funny it worked
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> 😊
<tgBot10> Ognehod was added by: Ognehod
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @Ognehod, Welcome Vlad
<tgBot10> <Ognehod> hi
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> @DanChapman, Sorry
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> (Photo, 960x540) https://irc.ubports.com/x0kOgPcK/file_762.jpg
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> ```gdbus call --session --dest com.ubuntu.Postal --object-path /com/ubuntu/Postal/dekko2_2edekkoproject --method com.ubuntu.Postal.PopAll dekko2.dekkoproject_dekko <-- this``` … 😊
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> well that didn't format how i wanted
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> Sorry The phoro is an error
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> yeah because you have the APP_ID wrong which is the last part of the command there shouldn't be the _2e in it
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> oh did you mean you posted the wrong photo ?
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> can Caldav account not sync with icloud?
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> @DanChapman, I have the good photo but I don't know send it.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> How?
<tgBot10> <Cesar_Herrera> (Photo, 960x540) https://irc.ubports.com/LO0QQvgD/file_765.jpg
<tgBot10> <Ognehod> Will Ubuntu Touch use Wayland instead of Mir?
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @Cesar_Herrera, thanks! well it's not that then... hmmmmm
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> it's weird as i've had steady notifications all day.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> If I install android in Meizu, I will can reinstall Ubuntu in future?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> @Jaume81, Meizu has some difficulties with the bootloader
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> So be sure not to lock your bootloader and be careful
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> It should be fine though
<tgBot10> <Frank Gores> @Milan Korecky, Mine too, meizu mx4 worked in OTA-1 nothing changed with settings.
<tgBot10> <BrisPete> @Milan Korecky, This is happening for me too, on M10
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Actually, in fastboot mode says: Unlocked and unrooted. I don't understan why can't I see a downloaded video or the keyboard bug is here after ota2 and changed chanbel to realesed. Althought I would how can I sync caldav but  I search in wiki. There is a caldav account but it isn't getting config with iCloud or if only sync by owncloud or nextcloud.
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @BrisPete, 😞
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> gonna need you guys to test a click and send me the log. Will post it in a few minutes
<tgBot10> <bastos777> Since downgrading the browser, my pebble smart watch with rockwork app is not getting weather data anymore. I am on fp2 rc5
<tgBot10> <bastos777> Has someone an idea for me how to fix that?
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> @DanChapman HI, I am back and unfortunately it did not work. I can see there are more people with the same issue, I will wait now, you news Dan. Crossing fingers to be easy solution. Thankd
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @mymike00, who decides this?  how does anyone know?  in my opinion, it would make sense to put all app translation here...even if there are 5 people who want it translated.  I just assumed that if someone makes an app, the app goes to weblate for translation...
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/sBujrVuw/file_766.click
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> For anyone who is having notification issues after installing this click you need to run  … ```restart dekkod … restart dekkod-notify``` … from the terminal. If you are still not getting notificiations but you see them in the log then could you please send me the log
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> ~/.cache/upstart/dekkod-notify.log
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #123: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/123/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1064: SUCCESS in 0.53 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1064/
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> By the way, since we're discussing of notifications, which is the status of the new pull service in account-polld?
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> I started to have a look for OpenStore notifications, I found it's already installed in UBports images, but I'm missing a bit of documentation :P
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @sverzegnassi https://docs.google.com/document/d/1o-y3dUOm8voAzhZCpbPSg-zhRBweYHXn8voQDprZtsc/edit?usp=sharing
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> Awesome! Thanks @DanChapman !
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Frank Gores, i also found if you slide to scroll through other open apps (right swipe) and come back to Dekko keyboard pops up.
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @sverzegnassi 👍
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @wayneoutthere, i shyould say I haven't done this OTA-2 thing yet so this is from yesterday..so to be clear my comment/trick worked before OTA 2.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, Here is a question that will show my incredible bank of technical knowledge. … Exactly what does it mean "OTA"?  … And how do I know if I am running OTA 1?   … Thanks!
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> Is the answer coded in here somewhere?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/XbJtBuWd/file_767.jpg
<tgBot10> <j2g2rp> @Flohack, So nothing can be done for mediatek with this?
<tgBot10> <exar_kun> @wayneoutthere, OTA = over the air [update] , These are major stable releases. You won't see "OTA-2" if you're on the devil's channel. Instead you get incremental updates (before the OTA drops) and it is reflected in the release number r###.
<tgBot10> <exar_kun> *devel channel ;)
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @exar_kun, thanks Joe In Here.  I guess my question was way too easy for everyone here.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> need to increase the numbers of laymen in here
<tgBot10> <exar_kun> They're just not rappers.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> anyone here who doesn't know much?  Hello?  (echo, echo, echo...)
<tgBot10> <exar_kun> ✋️
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> Let's just make an audio cast
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> like right now
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> these people can't rap
<tgBot10> <exar_kun> Good idea. 787 people to talk about.
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> word up
<tgBot10> <aki237> @wayneoutthere, About?
<tgBot10> <josueqb> @exar_kun, devil's channel, I want that channel
<tgBot10> <per_sonne> @wayneoutthere, me
<tgBot10> inchw0rm was added by: inchw0rm
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Welcome
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> @DanChapman the bug on the notification that you mentioned above is it related to the fact that when i select my notification dekko2 doesn't open ? Le me know if you need log for this one.
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @Ern_st, No dekko should open with v0.1.3. If it's not doing that it could possibly mean dekkod-notify failed to restart so it's not adding the action url
<tgBot10> <Jujuyeh> @wayneoutthere, That also happens if you open a new private window in the browser
<tgBot10> <Ern_st> @DanChapman, I've this behavior on my two phones, where to pullthe log ?
<tgBot10> <Frank Gores> @DanChapman, How can I download this to my phone, cos I read this from a tablet, not the affected phone...and on that one I cannot have this supergroup
<tgBot10> <bastos777> @Frank Gores, Install the telegram webapp from open store. There you can access this group and than download
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @Ern_st, have a look in ~/.cache/upstart/dekkod-notify.log and in the [POST] messages can you see `actions: ["dekko://notify/*/*/*"]` ?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @per_sonne, high five
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> question: I think I'm now on OTA 2.. except it says 'Version 1'... but also downloaded to my phone is version 145... should I install that too?
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> this is what my N4 shows now
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/rn3Sqz0L/file_768.jpg
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> oh weird, that r145 jut disappeared
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> self-fixing... cool
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> hha
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> sorry
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Why doesn't browser have an option to desktop mode? Like Android's browsers.
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> Probably hasn't been implemented yet.
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> what does it require the browser to do?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> just change the useragent?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> or emulatre the screen size as well?
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> How can I change user agent?
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @vanyasem, yeah I would have thought that's pretty much it
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Because in Android's browser can see Netflix, HBO or Amazon Prime.
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> Yeah you won't be able to do that with the browser app. That requires widevine or whatever that DRM thing is called
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @j2g2rp, No nothing. Mediatek decided to be cheap and not open. Stay away from these SoCs whenever you can. Also for Android
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @Flohack, Yeah Mediatek is an terrable thing to port to.... they have been better with the years, but still far away from qcom
<tgBot10> <mariogrip> @DanChapman, widevine
<tgBot10> <mymike00> @wayneoutthere, some times ago I asked @Flohack, I think, if other people could put their own app on translate.ubports.com and, if I remember corectly, he answered me no because problems of disk space... maybe it's different now, idk...
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @mymike00, ok, le'ts clarify this and see if we can imporve this. It seems logical to throw everything onto weblate.  if disk space is problem that seems... like a weak reason and maybe a sponsor can get more?
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> I test the desktop mode on TV, and now I can open Telegram or Dekko but the message a sent isn't here. Run better on scopes mode than windows mode but in two modes the lyrics don't watch right.
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> It's not unreasonable to only invite the really important apps to the UBPorts instance. https://weblate.org/en/hosting/ offers hosted.weblate.org for free to libre projects
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> It's what I use for my apps and AsteroidOS
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> How can I do a hard-reset? Because I have installed updates on updates and maybe if I make a clean install the OS run better.
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> you can re-flash
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Since pc or mac? With the 0.17 beta? Or magical?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> I cannot understand you sorry
<tgBot10> <Frank Gores> @wayneoutthere, true, found this out as well!
<tgBot10> <Frank Gores> @bastos777, thanks
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/How-to-install-UBports-on-your-device … Using that but with the Canonical device, right?
<tgBot10> <mymike00> @Lorxu, but you said getting an answer will take lots of time...
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @mymike00, Up to a month, yes. But small projects can wait and Weblate doesn't mean you can't translate the way you're used to as well until it's up and running (and even after(
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> He just checks his mail once a month and does it in bulk
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> @Jaume81, Short answer yes. What device do you own and what OS you have right now?
<tgBot10> <Lorxu> @Lorxu, Nobody likes waiting, but what's the rush with an improvement being available when the current version also works?
<tgBot10> <mymike00> but if we can upload the apps on ubports.com it would be better: every apps in a unique place
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> (Video, 23s)https://irc.ubports.com/I0b05kKn/file_769.mp4
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Desktop mode. Crash in multitask
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Before I get open and sent a telegram message but I don't find here.
<tgBot10> <giovanniiannotti> Hi guys, since a couple of days ago, I am experiencing two issues. 1) when I go to options and press 'update', it crashes. So, I can't update. 2) Everytime I change the focus from my browser to another thing Thanks.and go back to the browser, it will restart with the standard Ubuntu / Google initial page. It doesn't go back to the tabs I had open as it used to do. I have a bq4.5. Thanks.
<tgBot10> <giovanniiannotti> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/Nbg8QZbf/file_771.jpg
<tgBot10> <giovanniiannotti> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/ux40pQYo/file_773.jpg
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Device is Meizu Pro 5 and OTA 2
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> @NikosChat, Meizu Pro 5 with OTA 2
<tgBot10> <giovanniiannotti> anyone, please?
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @giovanniiannotti I'd suggest creating bug reports for your issues here https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/issues with reproduction steps.
<tgBot10> artfors was added by: artfors
<tgBot10> <advocatux> @artfors, Welcome!
<tgBot10> <sverzegnassi> @mymike00, Also, mind that we still have to enable translations on our weblate instance for a number of projects (e.g. core-apps, indicators, toolkit, system services), so it might really become hard to host everything on UBports. … What we could do is to write down a list of Ubuntu Touch apps with a link to the translation platform. We could eventually add a "Translation" field in OpenStore, in order to allow devs to provide us the needed
<tgBot10> info, and generate the list automatically. However, with ~400 apps currently hosted, it might be hard to see all the apps translated consistently :)
<tgBot10> <advocatux> @giovanniiannotti, What build is that? In which channel are you? Because that's not stable. … Last stable build for BQ E4.5, aka OTA-2 is KRILIN01A-S15A_BQ_L100EN_1002_known (yours is 1003)
<tgBot10> <giovanniiannotti> @advocatux, how do I check it?
<tgBot10> <artfors> @advocatux, Thank
<tgBot10> <advocatux> @giovanniiannotti, Check out this in System Settings > Update > Update Settings (this is at the page bottom) > Channels
<tgBot10> <giovanniiannotti> @advocatux, well, ththat's one of the issues. when I go to Updates, it crashes. I am just a final user. Never did anything out of the ordinary.
<tgBot10> <advocatux> @giovanniiannotti, How do you installed UBports in the first place? Do you remember? … Have you tried to reboot the phone?
<tgBot10> <giovanniiannotti> @DanChapman, .I will. Thanks
<tgBot10> <advocatux> 👍
<tgBot10> <giovanniiannotti> @advocatux, I flashed it as instructed on the website
<tgBot10> <advocatux> @giovanniiannotti, But the instructions say you can choose channel
<tgBot10> <Eranuzan> @Jaume81, Does it carsh or stop the recording?
<tgBot10> <giovanniiannotti> @advocatux, Can I check it using the terminal?
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> @giovanniiannotti try `system-image-cli -i` in the terminal
<Matthew[m]> hi folks - does anyone know how to activate the ubuntu onscreen keyboard from a pure C++ Qt app (ie no qml)?
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> Try QInputMethod
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> it should have show() / hide()
<tgBot10> <advocatux> @giovanniiannotti, https://ubports.com/forum/how-to/wiki-info-4/release-channels-6
<tgBot10> <Flohack> @mymike00, Disk space is not the first reason but we also want to be more like a bootstrap to a selfsustaining Ubuntu Touch app community. So we will host our core apps and the OS, important projects like openstore, and some important apps like dekko, but not many. Community means it should grow into diversity, and so shall translations
<tgBot10> <advocatux> Oh Dan Chapman was quicker, but I think you need to use 'sudo'
<Matthew[m]> @danchapman: i’ve tried QInputMethod but i don’t think the app has picked up the libubuntu-keyboard-plugin
<Matthew[m]> or whatever is needed to actually render the OSK
<tgBot10> <giovanniiannotti> current build number: 3 … device name: krillin … channel: ubports-touch/15.04/rc … last update: 2017-09-11 21:33:58 … version version: 3 … version ubports: 20170904-13114 … version keyring: archive-master … version device: 20170512-1010
<Matthew[m]> or should the system Qt automatically do that somehow?
<Matthew[m]> the QML apps for instance have an ‘import Ubuntu.Components’ but I have no idea what the equivalent would be if you have no QML
<tgBot10> <advocatux> @giovanniiannotti, That's release candidate channel. … Also, I checked you don't need `sudo` to run the command (in spite of what the documentation says)
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> The ubuntu.components don't control the osk. In qml you do `Qt.inputMethod.show()` which is just calling `QInputMethod::show()`. It's a platform feature so would be handled by the qpa platform plugin (qtubuntu) . I wonder why it's not working for you though...
<tgBot10> <giovanniiannotti> @advocatux, I didn't need to, indeed. 😃
<tgBot10> <giovanniiannotti> @advocatux, I suppose rc channel isn't the one I should be on? How do I change it? Can I keep my data on the telephone?
<tgBot10> <advocatux> @giovanniiannotti, You can stay in rc and report bugs 😉 or change to stable channel using the instructions in the link I gave you before.
<tgBot10> <advocatux> Rule of thumb: if the data is important, make backups.
<Matthew[m]> @danchapman: probably because i have built my own qt5.9 and qtubuntu
<Matthew[m]> and failed to tell it about the OSK plugin correctly :( everything else works
<tgBot10> <giovanniiannotti> @advocatux, ok, I will stay here for some days to report the bugs. Even if this will give some trouble. This is my only access to the internet right now. We came to the countryside after the earthquakes (Italy)
<tgBot10> <advocatux> @giovanniiannotti, Ok. Good luck 👍
<tgBot10> <giovanniiannotti> thanks
<tgBot10> <giovanniiannotti> How to I edit the bug reports to include the channel info?
<Matthew[m]> (should the 5.4 OSK plugin even work against qt5.9? perhaps i missed a dependency when building qtubuntu)
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> I would have thought you would need a 5.9 maliit-framework and plugins
 * Matthew[m] nods
<Matthew[m]> i read somewhere that 5.x plugins worked on qt 5.y where x<y
<Matthew[m]> but can believe also that that is not true. is there some config or env var for pointing a qt at the right plugins, just in case it’s just failing to find them?
<tgBot10> kapcom01 was added by: kapcom01
<tgBot10> <DanChapman> You could modify QT_PLUGIN_PATH. Re: the 5.x working on 5.y should normally work but there was an gcc abi break (move to gcc 5) *after* vivid and Qt5.4 so that's where you may hit issues
<tgBot10> <giovanniiannotti> @giovanniiannotti, Ok, edited. Had to change to desktop mode.
<tgBot10> prajwah was added by: prajwah
<tgBot10> <prajwah> Hello everyone ! Can Ubuntu touch be installed on multirom like before on the OnePlus one ?
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> UBports doesn't support multirom anymore
<tgBot10> <prajwah> I see ! Thanks for your reply ! I'll install it normally then !
<tgBot10> <vanyasem> you are welcome
<tgBot10> Ankit was added by: Ankit
<tgBot10> <AlexiPistonrod> Anyone here know how you can restart a snap? Nextcloud is not listneing to port 80 because something ewas on that port
<Matthew[m]> @danchapman: i deliberately built the qt5.9 with gcc4.9 to avoid the abi woes
<Matthew[m]> will try fiddling the pluginpath
<Matthew[m]> although am still confused on what actually decides to try to load the osk plugin (qtubuntu?)
<tgBot10> <ahayzen> Matthew[m], I think from the QT_IM_MODULE env var http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/maliit/maliit-framework-ubuntu/view/head:/debian/maliit-framework.sh
<Matthew[m]> @ahayzen: hm, okay. i wonder where that is set by default, if anywhere
<tgBot10> <patrix0> @prajwah, MultiROM? … Is like multiboot a few OSes in a PC?
<tgBot10> <ahayzen> Matthew[m], it is installed into /etc/profile.d/ see the first line here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/maliit/maliit-framework-ubuntu/view/head:/debian/maliit-framework.install
<Matthew[m]> aaaah, bingo, thanks
<tgBot10> <Holger> Just updated to OTA 2, very good job and thank you guys!
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> @giovanniiannotti from an ubuntu machine with ubuntu-device-flash installed run "sudo ubuntu-device-flash —server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch —device=krillin \ —channel=15.04/stable" to change to the stable channel
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #280: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/280/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1065: SUCCESS in 57 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1065/
<tgBot10> <giovanniiannotti> @NikosChat, Thanks. Will try tomorrow. If I were to keep reporting those bugs on rc, is there a way to upgrade to OTA2 using terminal? I tried sudo apt-get, but got a message saying a certain file was in reading mode.
<tgBot10> <Vijay Kumar> Just 10 more for .8k
<tgBot10> <andreasimonetti> @giovanniiannotti, No.. You need to use a pc connected to the phone through adb.. Read the release channels wiki..
<tgBot10> <NikosChat> @giovanniiannotti, You are not supposed to use apt on your phone. I think you can't change channels from your phone. Use the command I sent you to change channel and see if your issues remain
<tgBot10> <Milan Korecky> Telegram
<tgBot10> <giovanniiannotti> @NikosChat, got it. thanks
<tgBot10> <aarroyoc> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/j8dWMNFR/file_774.mp4
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Why the twitter scope use "" when I didn't write?
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/on0aeUWH/file_776.jpg
<tgBot10> <wayneoutthere> @Lorxu, ok, but my point is that anything under the 'ubuntu touch hub' should be in the same spot for translation. Then, a translation machine person can go in and be very focused and useful.  "Ok! Done! What's next?  click.  Ok done!  What's next?  Click.  etc"
<tgBot10> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Jaume81, Wish I knew
<tgBot10> <josueqb> @Jaume81, what's the name of the twitter scope?
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Maybe the scope has IA. But looks nice.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> @josueqb, Name?
<tgBot10> <josueqb> yeah
<tgBot10> <josueqb> I installed the twitter app, but I couldn't find a scope
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Ah! Ok! I don't understand you. In Ubuntu Store you have to make a scopes search.
<tgBot10> <Jaume81> Write in search box: Scope
<tgBot10> <josueqb> I did that, bur I didn't see any twitter scopes
<tgBot10> <josueqb> I saw scopes for news, weather, stuff like that, but not twitter
<tgBot10> <josueqb> me entiendes Jaume? que no me sale nada cuando busco twitter scope
<tgBot10> <josueqb> sorry everybody
#ubports 2019-09-16
<ubptgbot> <dtarrant> @TotalSonic [Big thanks to @Flohack and all on the TELEports team for continued excellent wor …], Yes, thanks @Flohack! I'm really pleased that it's now possible to copy message text to the clipboard.
<hallyn> think i asked this before - what would be the easiest way fo ra libertine container ot cause notifications?
<hallyn> (script in a container) i'm assuming xbiff can't work :)
<hallyn> i guess tomorrow i'll try out notify-send
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Hmmm
<ubptgbot> ilmaliek was added by: ilmaliek
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> Hi There, I have created a hackish, but good working solution to send PUSH notifications when a FaceBook Messenger message arrives. Please read, test, and tell me your improvement ideas: … https://forums.ubports.com/topic/3126/facebook-messenger-push-notifications
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> In case someone needs a OPO :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> OnePlus One - 64GB - Ubuntu Touch Edition Sandstone Black (Ohne Simlock) OVP | eBay … https://www.ebay.de/itm/113890390169
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> can it ship to Asia? 😁
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> We definitly need to do something about cookies in morph. I opend the link above and was presented with a peronalized 5€ voucher.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Danfro [We definitly need to do something about cookies in morph. I opend the link above …], More developers ^^
<ubptgbot> <mzanetti> Well, mess around with their data... Click on 20 things you're not interested in and the "personalized" voucher won't be that personalized any more ;)
<ubptgbot> <mzanetti> In fact, I dream of a tool which I can have running and it will just inject byzantinic error in data collection algorithms big style :D
<ubptgbot> <mzanetti> [Edit] In fact, I dream of a tool which I can have running and it will just inject byzantinic errors in data collection algorithms big style :D
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @mzanetti [In fact, I dream of a tool which I can have running and it will just inject byza …], A very good idea! 😈
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> I am using uMatrix extension for firefox at home. There you can set a randomized user agent/browser/system config to snd back.
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> I don't intend to be rude by expanding on something off-topic with this question but... _are_ people here still using/recommending umatrix?
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> I had planned to start and try using it but there were some stories about it being insecure and collecting data
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Christopher [I had planned to start and try using it but there were some stories about it bei …], Who told you that?
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> I guess I can't find the stories on the internet now... maybe I was thinking of something else...
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> maybe I was recalling something like this … https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20178267
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Well thats about the server side
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> uMatriks is the app side, and it does not much other than relaying what you want to the Matrix network
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> And we wont discuss here if Matrix is "insecure and collects data" :)
<flaburgan> hi everyone. Is there a place where I can read the changelog of the weekly release candidates?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @flaburgan [hi everyone. Is there a place where I can read the changelog of the weekly relea …], You can see on Github what PRs were closed, but we do not have a weekly changelog
<flaburgan> okay
<flaburgan> the github milestone looks quite old: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestones?state=closed
<flaburgan> you don't use it anymore?
<flaburgan> or am I looking at the wrong repo? because that's also the case for the PRs
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> \\gizmo\Support\upload\incidents\INC0174488\61
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> wait a sec
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> We use only those project trackers now: https://github.com/orgs/ubports/projects
<flaburgan> okay so global tracker
<flaburgan> that's better :D
<flaburgan> @flohack so looking at that board for example for the OTA-11, what is actually included into the RC?
<flaburgan> when it's in the Done column?
<flaburgan> or when it's in the QA one?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> In the QA already ^^ since thats whats merged and what lands in devel and RC
<flaburgan> OK
<flaburgan> but then how do I know if it's already in RC or still in devel?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Basically RC gets moved automatically each Wed, so for example I merged the dialler color PR today, it will be tomorrow on devel and on Wed in RC ^^
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Its really just the date of the merge
<flaburgan> okay, so RC is branched every Wednesday?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Not really branched, its just building another image after devel and assigns it to RC
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Unless we flag issues with blocker labels, then nothing is moved
<flaburgan> okay
<flaburgan> thank you for your explanation
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Javacookies [can it ship to Asia? 😁], Only into the EU
<ubptgbot> danieldressel was added by: danieldressel
<ubptgbot> Nurtaza was added by: Nurtaza
<ubptgbot> <Nurtaza> Hello!  Is there any chance to show Huawei OS Ubuntu Touch? I apologize for my gorgeous English))
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Nurtaza [Hello!  Is there any chance to show Huawei OS Ubuntu Touch? I apologize for my g …], Sorry, no, we are not going to actively try to get into such partnerships. Everything is open source, if they like it, they could take it right away. And they are part of a huge political discussion, we are not going to take any side of that.
<ubptgbot> Abu Koa was added by: Abu Koa
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mzanetti [In fact, I dream of a tool which I can have running and it will just inject byza …], https://trackthis.link/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> :D
<ubptgbot> <mzanetti> haha, awesome
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> @UniversalSuperBox [https://trackthis.link/], But I've all trackers disabled
<ubptgbot> N0um3n0 was added by: N0um3n0
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> won't it be easy to ignore sudden burst of open pages from the trackers side?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @NotKit [won't it be easy to ignore sudden burst of open pages from the trackers side?], No, browser resumes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ugh
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> in that case you should have visited that page before
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Do it twice. :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> really one needs a botnet that just constantly refreshes sites with tracking, but from all different kinds of IPs and user agents and screen sizes, etc…
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and i guess also an https://t.me/UBportsOF to discuss it in
<ubptgbot> Mallesh Subramani M was added by: Mallesh Subramani M
<ubptgbot> austenite was added by: austenite
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @austenite [austenite was added by: dohbee], guess you got your issue with telegram fixed then
<ubptgbot> <austenite> @dohbee [guess you got your issue with telegram fixed then], I had to delete my account ;0
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> wow
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Wow
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> grr!
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> wow the video is awesome! who created it? I already have a guess of whose voice that is 😁
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Video?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what video are you all even talking about
<hallyn> sigh - phone completely hung on accepting a phonecall.  that was unexpected.  /me makes a note to go over the logs tonight
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it's hard to share in UT LOL
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> https://youtu.be/1sPtRdZlEu4
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> there it goes
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Hmmmmm?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> but I can't find my face! I paused it 😂
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Me thinks it wayne
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Flo's face was easy to spot :p
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Javacookies [https://youtu.be/1sPtRdZlEu4], nice!
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> What a superb video, summing up what's great about UT and the community. Well done folks.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Still think revolution is a bit over the top
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nah, eat the rich for sure. but there is a bit of a tinfoil hat aspect to that video that makes me cringe
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Are any of you going to OggCamp?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [nah, eat the rich for sure. but there is a bit of a tinfoil hat aspect to that v …], Yeah the foilhat part was a bit much
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Can someone post the link for the dev channel, I'm too lazy to look for it.
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> I don't mind the tin foil hat. Privacy is a big part of why I use UT.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Dev channel?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> The app dev one?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> privacy is one thing. tin foil hat is a bit different
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Indeed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and really, if we have to resort to talking about how "bad" others are, rather than how good we are, we aren't that good
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> But hey pretty animations :p
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] But hey, pretty animations :p
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Now we just need one to showcase UT
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> @Fuseteam [The app dev one?], Yes please.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I actually didn't focus on the video's message, I just thought the production looks great 😁
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> @Javacookies [I actually didn't focus on the video's message, I just thought the production lo …], Yes, production looked great.
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> @dohbee [privacy is one thing. tin foil hat is a bit different], It is, but it is also a somewhat of a Venn diagram. In my opinion.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nah. paranoia is not a requirement of privacy :)
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> ;)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> The alpha for the Axolotl app - a new Signal encrypted messaging client for UT - is looking very promising!!  Registering with Signal straight from the app, sending and receiving text messages, receiving attachments, adding from Contacts, and basic linking to the Signal desktop app are working already.  A big thanks to @nanu_c for his
<ubptgbot> work on this!!  When it is finished this will make a great addition to UT's capabilities.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [The alpha for the Axolotl app - a new Signal encrypted messaging client for UT - …], the what?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> An signal client i suppose
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Axolotl is quite name tho
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @iamjackscompletelackofsurprise [Yes please.], I think its @ut_appdev
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Not sure
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [I think its @ut_appdev], it is not
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://t.me/UbuntuAppDevEN
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Found it, but thank you all the same.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Dang wattaname
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Fuseteam [An signal client i suppose], Yes, its a entirely new rewrite of the existing Signal client.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [the what?], it's the name of a rare Mexican amphibian - definitely a mouth full.  But it's a client for Signal - https://signal.org/
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Nice name, nice icon.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Still a mountfull of a name :p
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Danfro [Nice name, nice icon.], I agree!  And the basics are working
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [it's the name of a rare Mexican amphibian - definitely a mouth full.  But it's a …], i know what the animal is
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [Still a mountfull of a name :p], not if you have Aztec heritage ;)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Danfro [Nice name, nice icon.], [Edit] I agree!  And the basics are already working
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Soon it shall be known as the 'Axo" app
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i typed "axolotl ubuntu touch" in ddg and only got results for loquiim, and also nothing on openstore
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Still heaps of work to be done, but its great to have some work done on this.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so your arbitrary post made no sense to me :)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] Soon it shall be known as the 'Axo' app
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @dohbee [but i typed "axolotl ubuntu touch" in ddg and only got results for loquiim, and …], Only a very early test click around so far. Nothing in OpenStore yet.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [but i typed "axolotl ubuntu touch" in ddg and only got results for loquiim, and …], It is in alpha state - there is a link on the QA forum to a click if you wish to try it - but I believe it has been updated from that since
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [It is in alpha state - there is a link on the QA forum to a click if you wish to …], but the point is, that very few people in this group know about it :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so a random post praising something nobody knows about or how to find, is a bit odd, is all :)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> And now more know about xD
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] And now more know about it xD
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [but the point is, that very few people in this group know about it :P], Which is exactly the reason for my post - since I have been testing the alpha - to let people know that a Signal client that actually works is coming soon
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> A link to it would be nice :p
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Fair enough for me xD
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [Which is exactly the reason for my post - since I have been testing the alpha - …], but without context, how would anyone know exactly? :P
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [A link to it would be nice :p], https://github.com/nanu-c/textsecure-qml/releases/download/v0.6.1/textsecure.nanuc_0.6.1_armhf.click
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> It is in alpha state - test at your own risj
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> [Edit] It is in alpha state - test at your own risk
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [but without context, how would anyone know exactly? :P], My original post provided the context - please reread that to see
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> There we go, let the hype begin
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Hmm it says text secure
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Fuseteam [Hmm it says text secure], Because textsecure is the original namespace
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [My original post provided the context - please reread that to see], i mean, the current discussion wasn't people asking for a signal client that works, or anything. there was no context for it, so then interjection about another thing just felt weird
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Then moved on to signal, not to Axo-thingy
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [i mean, the current discussion wasn't people asking for a signal client that wor …], well - that is the fault of a Telegram forum - there is no "new thread" designator
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well telegram isn't a forum, it's a chat :P
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> see now axothingy soon axo
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [well telegram isn't a forum, it's a chat :P], Exactly - I burst into the room and gave new news.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> There's a gif for that :>
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Yeah - we need a Yumi announcement sticker
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> No your description reminds me of a gif
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/dMqxLR7n.mp4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [Yeah - we need a Yumi announcement sticker], there's a marketing group that posts things in the news channel :)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Anyway - people ALL THE TIME will make posts that are new points of conversation here that are not relevant to the previous chat.  I don't see why myself doing it for the umpteenth time is so contentious now when it was in fact very relevant to UT and when it was not done as a reply.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> I think knowing a good Signal client as a UT native app is coming is relevant to general UT conversation.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> I actually had to break the news a few times in the German group so far because people would ask about Signal not working. I do believe that, although it does not help imediately, it is good to know, that something is coming up.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [Anyway - people ALL THE TIME will make posts that are new points of conversation …], because nobody had any context to even know what "axolotl" is. you just said it's a new signal client (which i couldn't find), and my reply when asking "the what?" was to tell me how it's an amphibian, which has nothing to do with signal clien
<ubptgbot> ts
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> So Stevens post served that purpose. I think that was the purpose.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [because nobody had any context to even know what "axolotl" is. you just said it' …], Rodney - I did indicate the name of the app and that it was a Signal client in the very same post.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and also a link to the official signal site, which is not where one can get the client
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it's not a new client. it's a rewrite of the existing client
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hence, your post was mucho confusing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and well, afaict, a half-rewrite
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> We could carry on filling the group with this discussion, but then I fear people will miss out on the info about axocoatl being a remake of our Signal client.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/FPH6B412.webp
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Danfro [I actually had to break the news a few times in the German group so far because …], yeah - it's one of those apps that people who are likely to be interested in a privacy protecting mobile OS alternative often have on their list of "must haves."  Being able to have Signal on UT without having to use Anbox I think is a big deal
<ubptgbot>  for a bunch of users and potential new users.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Yes. A shame we won't get notifications because OWS is only pushing to clients they made by themself.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Danfro [Yes. A shame we won't get notifications because OWS is only pushing to clients t …], notifications are already working with the Axolotl client!
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> But only if the app is open as with Signal client?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Danfro [But only if the app is open as with Signal client?], hmmm, need to test that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, because as i understand, the server does not support ubuntu push notifications; only android/ios push
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unless it has some way to poll and rewrite includes account-polld backend support
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> ok - just confirmed that notifications only occur while app is open
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> guess people not worried about battery drain could use UT Tweak Tool to prevent app suspension
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @TotalSonic [guess people not worried about battery drain could use UT Tweak Tool to prevent …], Yes, thats the best workaround so far.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Hummm
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> until we get Contact list and initiating "secret chat" added in TELEports - this new Signal app seems like it will be the best option towards starting end to end encrypted messaging though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> next release of fluffychat will have e2e i think
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [next release of fluffychat will have e2e i think], that's great to hear!
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Maybe it is top priority tho
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] Maybe, it is top priority tho
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @TotalSonic [until we get Contact list and initiating "secret chat" added in TELEports - this …], Next release of Teleports is going to have contact list and secret chats. Unless there need to be changes to the roadmap.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Danfro [Next release of Teleports is going to have contact list and secret chats. Unless …], that is excellent news as well.  The pace of app development for UT has really picked up nicely recently 😊
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> So we will be fully equipped with Teleports, Signal and FluffyChat soon. A really great thanks to all the developers making this real!!!
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Danfro [So we will be fully equipped with Teleports, Signal and FluffyChat soon. A reall …], Some people are still going to complain about WhatsApp though - but considering it is owned by Facebook - it is absolutely terrible from a privacy standpoint - so not really in line with the general goals of UT.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Danfro [So we will be fully equipped with Teleports, Signal and FluffyChat soon. A reall …], I second that though!
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @TotalSonic [Some people are still going to complain about WhatsApp though - but considering …], With all other main services (Telegram, Signal, Matrix) available, I think this is only a plus for UT. Consequent privacy support.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Danfro [With all other main services (Telegram, Signal, Matrix) available, I think this …], agreed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [Some people are still going to complain about WhatsApp though - but considering …], i mean, really, if one wants to praise things for privacy, you should probably leave Telegram out as well
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [i mean, really, if one wants to praise things for privacy, you should probably l …], which is why being able to initate "secret chat" is an important feature addition
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [i mean, really, if one wants to praise things for privacy, you should probably l …], [Edit] which is why being able to initiate "secret chat" is an important feature addition
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @dohbee [i mean, really, if one wants to praise things for privacy, you should probably l …], Depends on your viewpoint. The do not have "we sell your (meta)data)" in their smallprint. Thats an advantage.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [which is why being able to initiate "secret chat" is an important feature additi …], but that doesn't really get around the issues
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Of course not having private chats on as default is no good.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [but that doesn't really get around the issues], which is excactly why I was getting excited about having a Signal client that works ;)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [but that doesn't really get around the issues], [Edit] which is exactly why I was getting excited about having a Signal client that works ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, wow: https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/09/telegram-bug-delete-unsent-photos/
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Yeah, but does this make Telegram bad? I am sure WhatsApp will have technical issues too.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Or we do have... :-9
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> [Edit] Or we do have... 😊
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, given their development practices with tdlib, i feel even less likely to place trust in them for matters of privacy/security
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I still think we should try to get in contact with whatsapp devs :p
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> 2300 spam for them
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> :p
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Security flaws happen - and bug fixes are good.  And people SHOULD be aware that Telegram is not necessarily a fully secure system - and that it contains some closed source elements.  But WhatsApp is likely going to be put into a direction by Facebook of greater default data collection - and people should most definitely be aware of th
<ubptgbot> at too.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @dohbee [well, given their development practices with tdlib, i feel even less likely to p …], Well, I don't know about those details. I did assume they do at their best, as every developer does. But there is no software without fault.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [I still think we should try to get in contact with whatsapp devs :p], absolutely - the more options for UT that are native or at least on usable webapps the better - and then users can pick which of those options they are comfortable with
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> THIS. ROCKS. Didnt see it until now
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> The video I mean lol
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Lol
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @TotalSonic [absolutely - the more options for UT that are native or at least on usable webap …], Let's start looking for ways to contact them :3
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm pretty sure they have a web site, with a support contact listed on it, or something of the like. you're welcome to try it. please don't spam in here to try and get people to spam them though. that is rude and unacceptable behavior. :)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> maybe hehehehe
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Weirdest part is there is an open source section
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> A stub but still weird
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Or at least there used to be last time i checked
<ubptgbot> Edina Fonseca was added by: Edina Fonseca
<ubptgbot> <Edina Fonseca> Hello💰Get Your Earn 9.99% Interest Ethereum Per Day💵 - 100% Asset-Backed Guarantee🏦 … https://t.me/Etheriumfundsbot?start=-301747894
<ubptgbot> <Kachel> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cmb91kBx7ys
<hallyn> i'd hoped i could use dekko to read a local maildir format mail box, but it doesn't seem to do that.  so i'm back to needing some 'newmail' style program or script in the offlineimap libertine container to give me notifications on new mail.
#ubports 2019-09-17
<ubptgbot> hunkier was added by: hunkier
<hallyn> i guess find -cnewer will suffice for now
<hallyn> so i was in the terminal and entered selection mode ...  how do you get out of that? :)
<hallyn> i had to kill it and restart
<ubptgbot> <elagost> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/4jtOteSP.png First install ever of Ubuntu Touch for me. The installer was super simple and easy. Great work!
<ubptgbot> <Electro_capi> 👏👏👏💪
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @hallyn [so i was in the terminal and entered selection mode ...  how do you get out of t …], The x in the top-ish right
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Uh hallyn: The x in the top-ish right
<hallyn> hm, i didn't see an x
<hallyn> huh, trying it again now - yeah there is no x, but if i click at top right in the right spot it exits
<hallyn> thx
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @elagost [<reply to media>], Welcome to the UT club
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> You don't see an x? That weird
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/OFk4vlPF.png
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Like this?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [You don't see an x? That weird], this is Terminal for me on a Meizu Pro 5 rc channel
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/i7n0XX0i.png
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Fuseteam [You don't see an x? That weird], Ah, that is where this button is. I have never seen it before. Ok, never used selection mode. But I think I have an idea where to look for that to fix it.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> You do see it only with background opacity less than 100%.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> I just opened an issue for that.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Oh my opacity is indeed less than 100%
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> I missed that when I did the header for terminal. 😟 Well, same treatment than the other buttons should do the job.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Oooh great job with the header btw
<ubptgbot> zen_monkey was added by: zen_monkey
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Fuseteam [Oooh great job with the header btw], Thanks. It was just too annoying with the floating icons blocking my input. So I took action. 😬
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TotalSonic thank you sir for pointing me out the new version of our signal client. I didn't knew the project was being worked on lately!!
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> [Edit] @TotalSonic thank you sir for pointing me out the new version of our signal client. I didn't know that the project was being worked on lately!!
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @malditobastardo [@TotalSonic thank you sir for pointing me out the new version of our signal clie …], all thanks go to @nanu_c for his excellent work so far on this!
<ubptgbot> <SirBouncyDaRoo> Is there a list of compatible devices anywhere?
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Danfro [You do see it only with background opacity less than 100%.], about opacity, is there the chance to have the keyboard, when set to transparent mode, to overlap on the terminal screen to let you see the words underneath? I noticed that every time you tap to get the OSK to show up, the row to write on, where the prompt cursor is,
<ubptgbot> goes hidden by the OSK and you have to scroll the screen a bit to actually see what you are typing. By the way, great job with the last update, thank you!
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mattbel10 [about opacity, is there the chance to have the keyboard, when set to transparent …], There was a way. A kind of hack from Kris Jace to do that
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> The option to do it from system settings still doesn't work right?
<ubptgbot> ban shuhai was added by: ban shuhai
<ubptgbot> ban shuhai was added by: ban shuhai
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @mattbel10 [about opacity, is there the chance to have the keyboard, when set to transparent …], wouldn't the correct behavior be for the app to scroll/move up to show the input cursor?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> hmm, wanted to test the behavior, but in Edge it seems the keyboard button in terminal app no longer works?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> weird restarting terminal helped, keyboard responds again
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @malditobastardo [There was a way. A kind of hack from Kris Jace to do that], yes, I remember the Kris's hack for that, I'd like this to be implemented if possible. Maybe later I'll have a look at how to implement it, if any easy according to my current knowledge...
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I don't know the terminal is behaving different from how it was before
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Before with one finger you scrolled to previous commands history
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Now you need two fingera
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @YougoChats [weird restarting terminal helped, keyboard responds again], keyboard not appearing in apps seems to be a common issue
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @malditobastardo [The option to do it from system settings still doesn't work right?], if you set the OSK to be transparent, it works, but when you tap on the terminal screen the OSK shows up not overlapping on the terminal but moving up the text and decreasing the terminal screen space
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mattbel10 [if you set the OSK to be transparent, it works, but when you tap on the terminal …], Yes i understand
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @malditobastardo [Now you need two fingera], they were interchanged
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> one finger for scrolling, 2 finger for history
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Javacookies [they were interchanged], I dont like that
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Grr
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @YougoChats [wouldn't the correct behavior be for the app to scroll/move up to show the input …], yes, the correct behavior would be that, unfortunately you cannot see anymore the input cursor when the OSK shows up, then you need extra effort scrolling the screen upwards
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i see. 1) type a command that outputs something that is larger than your screen --> cursor is visible above OSK. 2) close OSK, then open OSK  --> cursor drops behind OSK. 3) workaround: type something harmless --> cursor pops above keyboard again.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mattbel10 [yes, the correct behavior would be that, unfortunately you cannot see anymore th …], Why this changed?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @malditobastardo [I dont like that], maybe because you just got used to the previous behavior
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] i see. 1) type a command that outputs something that is larger than your screen --> cursor is visible above OSK. 2) close OSK, then open OSK  --> cursor drops behind OSK. 3) workaround: blind type something harmless and press enter--> cursor pops above keyboard again.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Javacookies [maybe because you just got used to the previous behavior], Of course but why?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> one finger swiping is the standard for scrolling
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Javacookies [they were interchanged], ^ohh thats whats going on! i was thinking i'd gone stupid😆
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I think I'm the one that suggested it but honestly I'm not too sure now if I liked it 😅
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @malditobastardo [Why this changed?], I think this changed originally when the new terminal UI was introduced long time ago....I think it occurred during the Canonical days
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> in my opinion it's a bug
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> so I guess it's a question of which is  more frequently done, scroll or bash history
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Javacookies [one finger swiping is the standard for scrolling], on mobile yes, on laptops trackpad no == bad situation
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @YougoChats [on mobile yes, on laptops trackpad no == bad situation], excatly, were on mobile 😜
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I don't know, maybe a new gesture for browsing history
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i guess it's fine either way. just, pick something and stick with it :-P
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Danfro [Thanks. It was just too annoying with the floating icons blocking my input. So I …], Good example!
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @malditobastardo [I dont like that], And it breaks terminal apps :p
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Javacookies [so I guess it's a question of which is  more frequently done, scroll or bash his …], But it breaks scrolling in terminal apps like vim
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Fuseteam [But it breaks scrolling in terminal apps like vim], ah really? how?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Javacookies [ah really? how?], it does scroll in the wrong/opposite direction.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> I can't explain why vim and nano behave difderent. When I changed scroll behaviour (to fix an issue), I just renamed the functions (single swipe <-> double swipe).
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> I for my part think single swipe to scroll bash history is more natural on the phone, like scrolling through a page.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> But if it messes up vim and nano, well thats no good.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> With the OSK, I think, it really should always show you the prompt line.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> No transparency.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Javacookies [ah really? how?], Up=down and down=up
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Danfro [it does scroll in the wrong/opposite direction.], ah yes, I forgot, I replicated that already 😅
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> The reason is singleswipe simulates the scroll wheel
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> And well that's how nano and vim behave under the scroll wheel
<ubptgbot> Javi Diaz was added by: Javi Diaz
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Fuseteam [And well that's how nano and vim behave under the scroll wheel], Hm, I am not sure we can cope for that. Find out wich editor is used and swap directions.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> And then it would have been wrong way round before too, only triggered with double swipe.
<ubptgbot> <Tobs End> @YougoChats [is there any way to process an .ics file and make it show up in my calendar, in …], To make .ics show up in my calender I imported the file in to the calender of my E-Mail account and used CalDav to make it show up on my UT device.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> oh yeah, recently got harder to scroll through bash history - i started using two fingers for it
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> and i always seem to think 'close' in that menu should close the menu... but it closes the terminal
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Tobs End [To make .ics show up in my calender I imported the file in to the calender of my …], yeah, the thing is, the likes of Google handle it by sniffing the .ics files from your mail and adding it to your calendar automagically, while other providers don't have that service and assume you install a client that can handle .ics file
<ubptgbot> s (MS outlook does it well, thunderbird/lightning in a bit of a roundabout way) but UT seems to have no idea what to do with .ics files.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @mateosalta [and i always seem to think 'close' in that menu should close the menu... but it …], Hehe, true. I never really used that menu, until I discovered it recently.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> The string might need to be changed.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> it would be good if calendar app could pick up .ics files from the content hub and show them in the 'new event' dialogue for the user to review and save
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @YougoChats [yeah, the thing is, the likes of Google handle it by sniffing the .ics files fro …], There is an issue open with calendar that ics import should be made available. Needs some work with content hub.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Danfro [There is an issue open with calendar that ics import should be made available. N …], i know. i think i filed that one (or at least subscribed)
<ubptgbot> probal31 was added by: probal31
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @YougoChats [i know. i think i filed that one (or at least subscribed)], It comes down to missing manpower. But this certainly is important. Same with vcf for contacts.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> vcf is supported
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> contacts CardDav sync would be awesome though
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @YougoChats [vcf is supported], true. This works from filecommander. It 'only' needs an import option from within contcts app.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> for discoverability, yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> going through content-hub to import event ics attachments from e-mail seems the wrong way to go about that though
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Danfro [And then it would have been wrong way round before too, only triggered with doub …], I guess terminal's work like that in general tho: arrow scrolls through bash history and scrolls normally in terminal apps
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Fuseteam [I guess terminal's work like that in general tho: arrow scrolls through bash his …], But down shouldn't be up, regardless of input device. 😁
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> It can if think in terms of a scroll wheel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [It can if think in terms of a scroll wheel], nope. scroll wheel in vim doesn't go opposite directions for me
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> You sure?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's really only since the apple "magic" trackpads has this reverse scrolling thing been a thing
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I think 'reverse scrolling' is what is in effect in bash
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, the difference isn't scroll wheel vs arrows
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> In terms of the "bug" it is
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's scroll wheel vs direct touch input (aka "natural scrolling")
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Current behaviour is single finger simulates scroll wheel and two fingers simulate arrow keys
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> with wheel, up is up and down is down. with "natural scroll" it is reversed because the behavior is meant to simulate your fingers pushing paper upward, and thus you scroll down
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> It used to be the other way around
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> We're talking about the terminal app rodney
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i am talking about general expected behavior of input devices with respect to scrolling, and how you should term things when discussing the "issue"
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Fuseteam [Current behaviour is single finger simulates scroll wheel and two fingers simula …], This is what is defined in Terminal.qml
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I realize that but this is about the current and previous behavior of the terminal app
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> As the terminal simulates the arrow keys and scroll wheel
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Afaict
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, this seems like the wrong group to have a long "debugging" discussion in, about it
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Danfro [But down shouldn't be up, regardless of input device. 😁], Anyway i think single finger should simulate arrow keys not the scroll wheel, perhaps we need another way to simulate scroll wheel if two fingers too much of an hassle
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [anyway, this seems like the wrong group to have a long "debugging" discussion in …], That's a fair point
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "scroll wheel" is the wrong term there i think. which is what i have been saying
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I guess
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I'm just using the term based on what i see of how it works
<ubptgbot> Justin Bellero was added by: Justin Bellero
<hallyn> is there a simple CLI program i can use to add something to the notifications and maybe vibrate and turn on the notification led?
<hallyn> notify-send doesn't seem to work
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Notifs work via the push server
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Not sure if that's applicable in your sit tho
<hallyn> if there's a "ubuntu-push my-message" then it does
<hallyn> i did see some examples using rest queries
<hallyn> they didn't work fo rme, but maybe i just need to try harder
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I also believe need a couple of ids
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] I also believe you need a couple of ids iirc
<ubptgbot> snoerrdi710 was added by: snoerrdi710
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> Hello i want to buy an nexus 5 for UBports. But my question is now. Is the OS complete free Form propateriy driver ?
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> Thanks in advance
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Its not, current devices requires android drivers
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Newer devices such as the pinephone and the librem 5 are more likely to be 'free of proprietary drivers
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] Newer devices such as the pinephone and the librem 5 are more likely to be 'free of proprietary drivers'
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> Ok
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> So than its the same then i use lineage with microg and f droid.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Not exactly
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Its not android for one :p
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> I like the concept of the librem 5.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> It simply makes use if android drivers :3
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> And want to be free as possible
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> But lineage without gapps is opensource too ?
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> At the Moment i search a good solution to be take the control back for my device.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> UT could provide that
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> Maybe you can explain what ubports make Mord secure than Android
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> But no android
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] But no android apps
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> @Fuseteam [UT could provide that], UT?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> Oh dump me haha
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> But may the android driver are a backdoor for my device?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I wouldn't say its more secure perse it's simply more open and more private
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> The android drivers are containerized
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> I am in the poco f1 at the Moment an think about to buy some nexus 5's for me and my friends
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Actually confinement is present throughout the os
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Apps cannot read everywhere only where it allowed to
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] Apps cannot read/write everywhere only where it's allowed to do so
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> @Fuseteam [The android drivers are containerized], So there is no probateriy plops in the kernel ?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Nope
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> @Fuseteam [Nope], Oh thats nice
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Afaik anyway
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Android drivers are user space implemented sadly
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Sadly because that's reason we need them at all
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Any driver upstreamed in the kernel would be open sourced
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> What device is the best and best performance device for UT?
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> I was thinking for nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> @Fuseteam [Android drivers are user space implemented sadly], So that is also not the same like the driver nvidia function at Linux ?
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> Sorry for my Bad english
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Depends on your usecase
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @snoerrdi710 [So that is also not the same like the driver nvidia function at Linux ?], Pretty much
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> @Fuseteam [Pretty much], Is the same or not ?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> The difference is that there are no open source android drivers
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> And that they are in a container
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] And that they are in a container unlike with nvidia
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Afaiu
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> @Fuseteam [And that they are in a container unlike with nvidia], And when it's in a Container than it has no acess to system or kernel right? Like its sandboxed? Isnt it?
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> @Fuseteam [Depends on your usecase], I like good Hardware but its only good as his optimization. So there is the question which device is the best supportet one ?
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> Do you have some sources to read some knowledg about UT?
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> I case oft function
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> @Fuseteam [Afaiu], Thanks for your help mate 😊👍
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @snoerrdi710 [Do you have some sources to read some knowledg about UT?], docs.ubports.com is a good start
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @snoerrdi710 [And when it's in a Container than it has no acess to system or kernel right? Lik …], It has access to what it needs nothing more afaiu
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> @Fuseteam [It has access to what it needs nothing more afaiu], Nice
<ubptgbot> <b3pio> Is it possible to import SMS from android via .XML or .CSV file?
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> And UT is no sending data to conanical?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @snoerrdi710 [I like good Hardware but its only good as his optimization. So there is the ques …], I would suggest to take a look at the issue tracker on github … And choose based on that or wait for the pinephone which will not require android drivers afaiu
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @snoerrdi710 [And UT is no sending data to conanical?], Nope the ubuntu one account is not even used by ut
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @snoerrdi710 [Thanks for your help mate 😊👍], No problem
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Meanwhile i gtg
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @snoerrdi710 [Thanks for your help mate 😊👍], [Edit] No problem 👍
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> When will the pinephone released ?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @snoerrdi710 [When will the pinephone released ?], This year you can get only early access developer devices, I would wait for beginning of next year
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> @Flohack [This year you can get only early access developer devices, I would wait for begi …], How i can acess to a dev device n communtiy?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> for one, yes, there may be proprietary blobs loaded into kernel space
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> for two, no it's not the same as lineage, as we don't use android UI
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @snoerrdi710 [How i can acess to a dev device n communtiy?], You can just order a brave heart edition when it comes out
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @snoerrdi710 [How i can acess to a dev device n communtiy?], You have to ask Pine themselves
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> @dohbee [for two, no it's not the same as lineage, as we don't use android UI], I mean things open source
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> @snoerrdi710 [I mean things open source], And driver plops
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> *blobs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @snoerrdi710 [I mean things open source], well, aosp is open source, yes. and UT is open source. but that doesn't make them the same
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is a very narrow similarity
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> @dohbee [for one, yes, there may be proprietary blobs loaded into kernel space], Do you know which proprietary blobs are in the kernel by the nexus 5.
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> @dohbee [well, aosp is open source, yes. and UT is open source. but that doesn't make the …], But what makes UT more privacy than asop?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not off the top of my head, no. it would the same as the ones in factory image or in lineageos, as the same kernel is used
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I'd say confinement
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also, the baseband modem runs its own proprietary OS, and it sits below the kernel and any OS you're running, and every phone has that
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @snoerrdi710 [But what makes UT more privacy than asop?], I'd say confinement
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> apps are more confined in UT, so they can't read data of other apps, and well, facebook/etc… aren't targeting UT with their apps to steal data
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> @dohbee [also, the baseband modem runs its own proprietary OS, and it sits below the kern …], You mean the Vendor right?
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> @dohbee [apps are more confined in UT, so they can't read data of other apps, and well, f …], OK i am now on Lineage with F droid
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, i mean baseband. the vendor blobs are above that for linux kernel
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [also, the baseband modem runs its own proprietary OS, and it sits below the kern …], What about pinephone et al?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the baseband is basically a separate computer
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [What about pinephone et al?], yes, it still applies
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Hmm
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> @dohbee [no, i mean baseband. the vendor blobs are above that for linux kernel], OK so make it sense that the librem 5 has a separate baseband chip
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also, even plain upstream linux has binary blobs for firmware on various devices
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Only firmware iirc
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @snoerrdi710 [How i can acess to a dev device n communtiy?], i think in October there will be more info for the earily adopters - no os included on that batch
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> if you like to flash images and hack at stuff
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> @mateosalta [if you like to flash images and hack at stuff], I love it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [Only firmware iirc], the point is, if "binary blobs" are a concern for potential spying/backdoors, and paranoia requires you to not use them, then you're not going to get very far with computers
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I agree i suppose, then again snordi did say, and i quote, "as free as possible"
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> In which case the answer is pinephone i suppose or librem 5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or postmarketOS, though you won't necessarily have a fully working device at that point
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but also, UT on nexus 5 (and other android phones) is "as free as possible" for the given scenario, too
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Yep
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Is it more free or just as free as lineage tho?
<hallyn> so i have the libertine container running offlineimap and mutt with local folder and smpts..  i *just* need to do notifications from cron in libertine container and i'm all set :)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Cool
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [so i have the libertine container running offlineimap and mutt with local folder …], that might be problematic :P
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> No notifs from libertine?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Or are you refering to cron?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think you can do cron jobs inside a libertine container really
<hallyn> @dohbee oh well i can leave a script running in a term tab, that's fine,
<hallyn> but i do want notifications
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and well, it would be horrible for one's battery life
<hallyn> would it?  the for loop in bash in bg seems fine
<hallyn> i mean, battlife sucks anyway :)
<hallyn> counting on pinephone auto-fixing htat for me
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> So notifs is all that's left
<hallyn> but yeah, i forgot libertine is just a chroot so no free cron
<hallyn> yeah, i'll play wit hthose tonight.  assume i just need to figure out how to authenticate the curl requests
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Autofix what? Cron?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I somehow doubt that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [yeah, i'll play wit hthose tonight.  assume i just need to figure out how to aut …], it's not that simple, if you want to do push notifications
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I think they're gonna do dekko notifs
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Ultimately
<hallyn> Fuseteam: no, autofix battery life
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [I think they're gonna do dekko notifs], what?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Ah
<hallyn> Fuseteam: although, yes
<hallyn> pinephone should support lxc containers
<hallyn> so i can run full system container including cron
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Ohw yeah hmmmm
<hallyn> i can't use dekko at the moment unfortunately,
<hallyn> it doesn't support mbox or maildir;  and its imap is unreliable for me
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [what?], Dekko also doesn't do push notifs right?
<hallyn> i don't need aything fancy
<hallyn> maybe i can just echo 1 > /dev/vibrate or something :
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can make a simple account-polld plug-in, btw
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [Dekko also doesn't do push notifs right?], it does not
<hallyn> as a shell-script?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [as a shell-script?], shell/python/whatever, yes
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [it does not], But it does notify iirc :p
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [But it does notify iirc :p], yes, but it's not running inside libertine either
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> True xD
<hallyn> oh well actually
<hallyn> i'm bind mounting host's ~/mail into container
<hallyn> so i can run the notification script from host
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oh my
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> account-polld is probably a better idea tho
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> though i don't know if notify-send is installed (but i suppose you could just install it in the container and run that one from the host, too)
<hallyn> wwhat is account-polld?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [account-polld is probably a better idea tho], mostly, yes
<hallyn> notify-send didn't seem to work
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @hallyn [wwhat is account-polld?], I'll leave the explaining to @dohbee
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> account-polld is a service that runs an executable to poll a server for notifications so you can notify
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @hallyn [wwhat is account-polld?], [Edit] I'll leave the explaining to @dohbee :p
<hallyn> ok i'll google it later, thanks
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> he's still typing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm not sure how much is doable with simple shell/python as installed in host though. you might have to do funky `gdbus` calls to make persistence work right and such
<hallyn> maybe i'll end up having to write an app for it :)  hoping not. i asume an app with an icon in the ontification area is trivial
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> That app that uses the libetine container? Oh my 👀
<hallyn> hm?  no, it can just look for new files under ~/mail/INBOX
<hallyn> it can ignore the libertine-container
<hallyn> ...  but if i read https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/appdev/guides/pushnotifications.html correctly, i can't send push notifications when i'm offline?
<hallyn> i shouldn't be doing this during a meeting :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [...  but if i read https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/appdev/guides/pushnotifica …], you shouldn't worry about push notifications really. if you want push notifications, you should send the push from your server, not something running on the phone itself
<hallyn> well actually that's a grea tidea
<hallyn> but not what i sholud do right now.
<hallyn> if i could do ntify-send + vibrate 3x that would be a good start
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @hallyn [hm?  no, it can just look for new files under ~/mail/INBOX], Oh cool!
<hallyn> yeah, and i'll just use sysfs to turn on leds and buzz, that's perfect
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [yeah, and i'll just use sysfs to turn on leds and buzz, that's perfect], you don't need that. you can just specify led color and vibrate, and sound, in the extended properties of the notify dbus message
<hallyn> i havne't gotten notify dbus messages to work;  url to an example?  i do have working script that just writes to sysfs though when new mail found
<hallyn> all i need to add now is a diff led color if offlineimap failed ('network offline')
<hallyn> but dbus would be cleaner, so will switch if i can
<ubptgbot> <prpleXist> Hi is it possible to access tor or onions at all on ubtouch?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is no built-in support for tor, no
<ubptgbot> <prpleXist> Thanks for answering
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [i havne't gotten notify dbus messages to work;  url to an example?  i do have wo …], something similar to what's described in https://askubuntu.com/questions/788647/syntax-for-sending-notification-hint-using-gdbus-or-pythons-dbus-module but will need some tweaking for the unity8-specific hints
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, or maybe you'll have to make a separate gdbus call for the messages menu to persist the notification
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> @Danfro [I actually had to break the news a few times in the German group so far because …], Is there an german UB group?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @snoerrdi710 [Is there an german UB group?], Yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @snoerrdi710 [Is there an german UB group?], https://t.me/UBports_Deutsch
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> @dohbee [https://t.me/UBports_Deutsch], Danke!
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @hallyn [i havne't gotten notify dbus messages to work;  url to an example?  i do have wo …], Hi, sorry if somebody mentioned, but if you want to save battery life, and push notifications on a simple way, put your main program to a server and use ubuntu one. This is how I get push notifications on facebook messenger: https://forums.ubp
<ubptgbot> orts.com/topic/3126/facebook-messenger-push-notifications
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @FeketeZoli [Hi, sorry if somebody mentioned, but if you want to save battery life, and push …], there is no need for ubuntu one
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> *anymore
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @dohbee [there is no need for ubuntu one], Is there a documentation available?
<hallyn> FeketeZoli - yeah that's probably a better way.  maybe a weekend project
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @FeketeZoli [Is there a documentation available?], the ubuntu push API is the same, but there is no longer a need to have an ubuntu one account on the phone side (in current rc)
<hallyn> until the weekend, at least this works :)
<ubptgbot> <MotoFufu9k> How would I add a shortcut to libertine? … I installed a console application and would like to be able to start it without using ssh every time.
<ubptgbot> <Dimitri BOUWYN> @prpleXist [Hi is it possible to access tor or onions at all on ubtouch?], I'm currently following this group to know if there is a port on a"new" phone... And test tor. There's no reason for tor not to work.
<hallyn> dohbee - is there another example then, without account?
<hallyn> thanks both of you :)
<ubptgbot> <MotoFufu9k> Actually not that I think about it, I should add it as service somehow, since it is a client that syncs files in the background
<hallyn> i'll post (on planet) both the solutions - the hacky script i have now and the actual 'newmail on server' version
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @MotoFufu9k [How would I add a shortcut to libertine? … I installed a console application and w …], not sure what you mean. there isn't a general way to launch console apps as a terminal app
<ubptgbot> <MotoFufu9k> [Edit] Actually now that I think about it, I should add it as service somehow, since it is a client that syncs files in the background
<hallyn> maybe ican hack it up as a patch on top of nemwail, in fact
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Dimitri BOUWYN [I'm currently following this group to know if there is a port on a"new" phone... …], the reason is you haven't submitted PRs to integrate Tor support into the system
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @dohbee [the ubuntu push API is the same, but there is no longer a need to have an ubuntu …], Hmm, I used the pushnotification app from AppStore as a sample. It still uses push.ubports.com as forwarder.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @FeketeZoli [Hmm, I used the pushnotification app from AppStore as a sample. It still uses pu …], yes, but that has no relation to the ubuntu one account
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [dohbee - is there another example then, without account?], ther eis nothing special. you simply don't need to (and well, can't, because there is no longer a way to) add a u1 account on the device
<hallyn> heh, or, sigh - i'm not developer enough to qualify to buy the pinephone :)  probably for the best.
<hallyn> dohbee - oh, cool.  ok thx.
<hallyn> yeah clearly that'l lbe better
<hallyn> but this *is* working, so woot
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> woohoo
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @dohbee [yes, but that has no relation to the ubuntu one account], Ok, then it's just a misunderstanding on my side. Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ah i see @FeketeZoli you have named the variable `UBUNTU_ONE_URL` though it has nothing to do with U1 :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> perhaps change it to `PUSH_URL` or something
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @dohbee [perhaps change it to PUSH_URL or something], Fine, thanks.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> since the pushclient example app response to error when registering token, it will do the right thing currently on both stable and rc/devel/edge
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> [Edit] since the pushclient example app responds to error when registering token, it will do the right thing currently on both stable and rc/devel/edge
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Shameless plug incoming :^3
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/QwOV0jIM.png
<ubptgbot> <Dimitri BOUWYN> @dohbee [the reason is you haven't submitted PRs to integrate Tor support into the system], Ask for ... Dummy question,but what for? Log, compile, deploy, bundle, make an archive, diffuse this... without needing disrespectful, I'm not sure I need something to submit. Is it an Ubuntu ? If yes, I personnaly don't ask canonical if I c
<ubptgbot> an build something on my arms ! Am I wrong ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Dimitri BOUWYN [Ask for ... Dummy question,but what for? Log, compile, deploy, bundle, make an a …], no. UT is not a traditional PC linux distribution
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Uhhh oh boi
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and canonical has nothing to do with building/releasing UT these days
<ubptgbot> <Dimitri BOUWYN> I know, I just want to //
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well if you know you're wrong, don't comment with questions and ending with "Am I wrong?" because well, you will get told you are wrong :P
<ubptgbot> <Dimitri BOUWYN> And in fact I'm using armbian 😁
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which also has nothing to do with UT
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> What he means, dimitri, is they are not many devs, so anyone who want a new feature the devs can't take up now, are recommended to submit a PR :p
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Like the keyboard in the image xD
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what i mean is that on a phone you need proper integrations for managing the network and showing status in the system; and tor is neither private nor a priority
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] What he means, dimitri, is there are not many devs, so anyone who wants a new feature the devs can't take up now, are recommended to submit a PR :p
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so yes, it's not there because none of you who keep asking for it, are putting in the work to get it integrated
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> It needs work and work needs hands xD
<ubptgbot> <Dimitri BOUWYN> Sorry, my English is not perfect. I what to show the "parallel", I mean I don't have to ask on 'PC', and I what to know if I'm wrong if I suppose UBport work/manage like 'on PC'
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there are much bigger problems to solve with making phones work reliably
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, as i said, UT (UBports is the community, Ubuntu Touch is the OS), is not a traditional PC linux distro. meaning, no, it does not function like one either
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is designed to be more secure, and targeted to phones/tablets
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Aka many things people want will have to be integrated in a secure way
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> By whoever has the time
<ubptgbot> <Dimitri BOUWYN> @dohbee, ok, I'm here to understand 😊 so not really possible to ssh and compile custom code ?
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> It's quite nice :>  … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sPtRdZlEu4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Dimitri BOUWYN [@dohbee, ok, I'm here to understand 😊 so not really possible to ssh and compile …], that doesn't help other people use things
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> You can ssh in and compile code, but it will be broken on updates
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [You can ssh in and compile code, but it will be broken on updates], not necessarily
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] You can ssh in and compile code heck there's even a terminal, but it will be broken on updates
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> But probably :p
<ubptgbot> <Dimitri BOUWYN> I don't want to do this only for me, I can diffuse of course, but it could be interesting to test. How do you do then ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can build things in a chroot. you don't need to screw with rootfs to build things
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> That's true too haha
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and cross-compiling on PC would be faster and not waste lots of writes to the flash
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Dimitri BOUWYN [I don't want to do this only for me, I can diffuse of course, but it could be in …], I suppose you can check the repos where it would need to be integrated to?
<ubptgbot> <Dimitri BOUWYN> Flash is, if I'm correct, for kernel and low level layer, not for applicativ one ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Dimitri BOUWYN [I don't want to do this only for me, I can diffuse of course, but it could be in …], it depends. but network related things is one of the more complex things to work with.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [and cross-compiling on PC would be faster and not waste lots of writes to the fl …], That makes sense yeah
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Dimitri BOUWYN [Flash is, if I'm correct, for kernel and low level layer, not for applicativ one …], i mean, the NAND/eMMC flash storage only has a limited number of writes it can handle. every write performed reduces the remaining amount of writes that can be done
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and tasks like compiling can be harsh
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> So cross compiling is reccomended :3
<ubptgbot> <Dimitri BOUWYN> I suppose network is the more complicated, and that's why i'm interested by a 'real hard' test. Curious about cnx api (iptables and route, ...) And traffic indeed by onions route
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [it depends. but network related things is one of the more complex things to work …], Which repo would be a good starting point tho?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> for implementing tor specifically? i don't know
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> one needs to start at the lower layer and work up, i would guess
<ubptgbot> <Dimitri BOUWYN> Arm branch on git ? But that's not the point : how application wil/can use it is the point. Polipo needed, ... All the env is to "build"
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [one needs to start at the lower layer and work up, i would guess], I suppose this lower layer is spread accross a few repos?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [I suppose this lower layer is spread accross a few repos?], i don't know. i have never used tor, nor tried to integrate it into any systems
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Dimitri BOUWYN [Arm branch on git ? But that's not the point : how application wil/can use it is …], Well yes but first you'll probably will need to know how network stuff work on ut
<ubptgbot> <Dimitri BOUWYN> Totally right 😅
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I'd say the source code is a good starting point :p
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Appearantly for once rodney doesn't know a good starting point tho
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> So that'll be the first hurdle
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Figure out where to start
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it has to integrate with network-manager though, at the lower level
<ubptgbot> <Dimitri BOUWYN> It is possible on a desktop to build a net layer that reroute all to transparent proxy using iptables. Not sure iptables "exists" on ut
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [it has to integrate with network-manager though, at the lower level], Sounds like that's our starting point :p
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Dimitri BOUWYN [It is possible on a desktop to build a net layer that reroute all to transparent …], Pretty sure it does as a part of the  network-manager package
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Which ut gets from upstream
<ubptgbot> <Dimitri BOUWYN> Other solution is to "prepare"application to use your,by connecting to 9050. Like dojo.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> discussing implementation details in this group is mostly not useful though
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> As it would get lost easily
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it's a lot of noise
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> *there's a lot of noise
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> :^3
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> The forums is probably a better place for discussing implementation details
<ubptgbot> <Dimitri BOUWYN> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @FinlayDaG33k [It's quite nice :>  … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sPtRdZlEu4], Indeed the animations were nice :3
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> it's also very straightforward really. … no real technical shit, which is nice.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I guess, the revolution part was a bit much tho
<ubptgbot> <JonRG> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/aZfhOQ9f.webp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that seems unnecessary
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> who is that
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Yeah it is unnecessary
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Looks like de vil
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] Looks like cruella de vil
<ubptgbot> <cibersheep> I would love to know how do you use notes. … Please, vote here … https://forums.ubports.com/topic/3134/notes-and-evernote-poll
<ubptgbot> Dean32 was added by: Dean32
<ubptgbot> <Dean32> hello good night can you use Ubuntu touch on the nexus 2012 wifi?
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/2C80mOS0.png Stuck in Installation... Any solutions? It wait and wait and wait but nothing happend
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Dean32 [hello good night can you use Ubuntu touch on the nexus 2012 wifi?], Unfortunately not, only the Nexus 7 2013.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @snoerrdi710 [<reply to media>], There are many answers available in the Welcome group: https://t.me/WelcomePlus.  If no-one is around, try scrolling back to see the suggestions there.
<ubptgbot> <Dean32> @imraniqbal [Unfortunately not, only the Nexus 7 2013.], Ok thank you it cost me money in your day and was abandoned too quickly and there is no way to use it
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Dean32 [Ok thank you it cost me money in your day and was abandoned too quickly and ther …], Yes, apparently it doesn't even work too well with Android on it...
<ubptgbot> <Dean32> It works very badly and takes a long time to turn on, tomorrow I will try a nexus 4
<hallyn> FeketeZoli: thanks much for your facebook notifier!  based on it i'm now using https://github.com/hallyn/pynewmail-ut
<ubptgbot> <snoerrdi710> @imraniqbal [There are many answers available in the Welcome group: https://t.me/WelcomePlus. …], Thanks
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @hallyn [FeketeZoli: thanks much for your facebook notifier!  based on it i'm now using h …], By the way, are you using standard `mutt` or `neomutt`?
<hallyn> standard mutt
<hallyn> one day i'll check out newomutt
<hallyn> i hear it has nice notmuch integration
<ubptgbot> <Dean32> I hope that in the future Ubuntu touch can be used on some Xiaomi device, thanks for your help
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Ah, I'm going to need to make some time to try to compile `neomutt`.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Dean32 [I hope that in the future Ubuntu touch can be used on some Xiaomi device, thanks …], You're welcome, the N4 should work out fine.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @hallyn [i hear it has nice notmuch integration], Excellent, I've been using it for a long time now.
<hallyn> make a blog post or asciicinema showing how easy it is :)
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> I wish!
<ubptgbot> <sellted> (Sticker, 512x465) https://irc.ubports.com/GyDVwlIk.webp
#ubports 2019-09-18
<ubptgbot> <Francoisfd> Is it possible to install Ubuntu touch on OnePlus 3
<ubptgbot> <Francoisfd> If yes how ?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Francoisfd [Is it possible to install Ubuntu touch on OnePlus 3], a port has been started but it is not complete yet https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/63
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Francoisfd Also this:
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Fwd from advocatux: You can try (and help with) this though https://github.com/Vince1171/OnePlus3-T-Halium-Prebuild :)
<ubptgbot> <Francoisfd> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Asciicinema? Oh my
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Welp and then i find this https://asciinema.org/
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> When did uadblock lose its categories?
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @hallyn [FeketeZoli: thanks much for your facebook notifier!  based on it i'm now using h …], Great, I'm really glad.
<ubptgbot> bright Olawuyi was added by: bright Olawuyi
<ubptgbot> <bright Olawuyi> Welcome!💎💰Get Your Earn 9.99% Interest Ethereum Per Day💵 - 100% Asset-Backed Guarantee🏦 … 🎉Join and get your guaranteed 9.99% interest per day💵📈 … https://t.me/Etheriumfundsbot?start=-568309090
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> This is huge and a good argument for open source!https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvTKikwUMRg
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @Flohack [This is huge and a good argument for open source!https://www.youtube.com/watch?v …], Nice one, but all we see are adverts on TV how secure iPhone and iOS is (lol) well, much worse then Google, I suppose. ( at least with Android phones you might have a choice to flash Lineage without Gapps, no great, but better) and the winne
<ubptgbot> r is Ubuntu Touch in this case. Love Ubuntu Touch ❤
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @Flohack [This is huge and a good argument for open source!https://www.youtube.com/watch?v …], [Edit] Nice one, but all we see are adverts on TV how secure iPhone and iOS is (lol) well, much worse then Google, I suppose. ( at least with Android phones you might have a choice to flash Lineage without Gapps, no great, but better) and th
<ubptgbot> e winner is Ubuntu Touch in this case.( yet, no OS is unhackable, sometimes I do miss 1990 and no mobile phones world) Love Ubuntu Touch ❤
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Stefano0101 [Nice one, but all we see are adverts on TV how secure iPhone and iOS is (lol) we …], I miss those days too
<ubptgbot> <LEOLEOSP> I think if you really tried you would find a million bugs / security issues with Ubuntu Touch as well. … That's just how software works
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> meh. My experience is that any party clamoring their product X is more secure than other's product Y is about to get their words handed to them with some embarassing leaking CPU or other oversight-turned-exploit. … the real and actual benefit of open source is that those leaks are actually being spotted, publicized and fixed instead of
<ubptgbot>  being ignored, swept under a rug and sold to china
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @malditobastardo [I miss those days too], Maybe the old Nokias were the most secure :-)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] meh. My experience is that any party clamoring their product X is more secure than other's product Y is about to get their words handed to them with some embarassing leaking CPU or other oversight-turned-exploit. this incudes linux in all it's flavors. … the real and actual benefit of open source is that those leaks are actually
<ubptgbot>  being spotted, publicized and fixed instead of being ignored, swept under a rug and sold to china
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] meh. My experience is that any party clamoring their product X is more secure than other's product Y is about to get their words handed to them with some embarassing leaking CPU or other oversight-turned-exploit. this incudes linux in all its flavors. … the real and actual benefit of open source is that those leaks are actually
<ubptgbot> being spotted, publicized and fixed instead of being ignored, swept under a rug and sold to china
<ubptgbot> <surrounder> not really
<ubptgbot> <surrounder> https://simjacker.com/
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @malditobastardo [I miss those days too], [Edit] Maybe the old Nokias were the most secure :-) ( thwre was just sms and calling, so no really data to steal or compromise, apart from eavesdropping )
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @LEOLEOSP [I think if you really tried you would find a million bugs / security issues with …], Well at least we are fed by Canonicals security updates, as far as it concerns common code, and that means we might get patches rathher quickly available
<ubptgbot> <LEOLEOSP> @Flohack [Well at least we are fed by Canonicals security updates, as far as it concerns c …], Sure, but I firmly believe that there is no such thing as secure software (or hardware)
<ubptgbot> <Dean32> Ubuntu ports does not detect me mobile
<ubptgbot> <Dean32> I come from lineage os, I have USB debugging enabled, and I do it from Windows 10 ltsc
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Dean32 [Ubuntu ports does not detect me mobile], We need more info, which device, which version of the installer wtc. Did you install UniversalADB drivers? What does adb devices tell
<ubptgbot> <Dean32> Device Nexus 4, puse los drivers adb
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> We have a welcome channel to help with installs
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Dean32 [Device Nexus 4, puse los drivers adb], Please join https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <Dean32> Ok thanks
<ubptgbot> Rahulshy2k7 was added by: Rahulshy2k7
<ubptgbot> <Rahulshy2k7> Need help
<ubptgbot> <Rahulshy2k7> I buy a group channel
<ubptgbot> <Rahulshy2k7> He add me as a admin and he lift
<ubptgbot> <Rahulshy2k7> Now i cant make other admin
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> @Rahulshy2k7 [Need help], That is not related with ubports
<ubptgbot> <Rahulshy2k7> (Photo, 1002x524) https://irc.ubports.com/WU6axPGd.png
<ubptgbot> <Rahulshy2k7> I hav only dis power
<ubptgbot> <Rahulshy2k7> Can u please suggest wht to do?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @Rahulshy2k7 this is not a support channel for your Telegram group.
<ubptgbot> <Rahulshy2k7> Please suggest any channel who help?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Rahulshy2k7 [Please suggest any channel who help?], Or just use,duckduckgo
<ubptgbot> <Rahulshy2k7> Thq
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> perhaps it's time we removed "supergroup" from the title
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee [perhaps it's time we removed "supergroup" from the title], good point
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I agree
<ubptgbot> <Bekkenes> Why would anyone buy a telegram group
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it has nothing to do with ubports/ubuntu touch eitherway
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> Who's administrator?
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> [Edit] Who's administer?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> multiple people, why?
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> Tp change the name.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> [Edit] To change the name.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i can
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> as can Florian
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> Do it some of you. Now.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no need to be demanding :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Just remove supergroup or make it more descriptive?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Just to note, it will be hard for many that spot it by its name in the chatlist. Hopefully everyone can see the rename info. Need to check if we have this implemented in teleports ;)
<hallyn> so far so good with the ubpush-enabled newmail script.  Except that my 3G data seems very unreliable.  Not sure whehter to blame the phone, the network-manager used in the image, or just my cell provider...
<hallyn> might have to add a script to reset network automatically when it detects it's offline
#ubports 2019-09-20
<hallyn> ping
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> eh, i wouldn't worry about HRM indeed. there's definitely no such thing in UT for it. we don't even have working NFC yet, which is way more important
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @samzn [Decided to give Ubports another try even with the current state of affairs and I …], did you have to implement Mir platform for it?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> does asteroidos have it? would be a way if they alredy have it i guess
<UnivrslSuprBox> There it goes, hallyn. Thanks for the notification.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @UnivrslSuprBox [There it goes, hallyn. Thanks for the notification.], it werks, so remember next time we change name we need to change the irc bot too :P
<hallyn> yay you're back :)  thx
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip [does asteroidos have it? would be a way if they alredy have it i guess], how many android watches have an HRM though? and how many of those are supported by AsteroidOS?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee [how many android watches have an HRM though? and how many of those are supported …], no clue, but i would assume most of the watches have HRM?
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @dohbee [but what device node is created for it? does it not send things through normal k …], When i touch the stylus to the screen, dmesg shows a lock for input to the wacom, Ill send a dmesg for it once I get to a computer again, I gather that will be more helpful than me trying to remember exactly whats going on
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @mariogrip [does asteroidos have it? would be a way if they alredy have it i guess], https://github.com/AsteroidOS/asteroid-hrm They have a demo app at least
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Not sure which watches it works on though
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> ..or if it even does anything right now
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Well as I stated, HRM is the last thing Im gonna mess with, theres more important things Id like to get working before I worry about wether Im dead or alive according to a device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well it's not a binary reading. it's about how much alive or dead you are
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Yeah, that's very fair
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe you're only 80% dead, or only 20% alive
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee [well it's not a binary reading. it's about how much alive or dead you are], 1 = ded, 0 = alive
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Also, what state is your note 4 port in right now? I keep meaning to try and build it but I keep getting super sidetracked and forgetting about it lmao @Shakendo
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Lol, i get that, I have had a busy summer with work (I travel the US for part of my job) I decided to work on my port rather than sit and stare blankly at a screen, the verizon portion I just gave up on a day or two ago cause theres something going with the repo, the sprint repo from the same provider gives me the errors and quirks I exp
<ubptgbot> ect I just havent had a chance to go from there, I can also now do a GSM based build as well
<ubptgbot> <Dartharya> heeey, someone knows how to install ubuntu touch in a very old Samsung Galaxy core plus?
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @Shakendo [Lol, i get that, I have had a busy summer with work (I travel the US for part of …], I'd be very much interested in being the testbed for a GSM build lol, I have a trltetmo laying on my desk basically doing nothing right now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Dartharya [heeey, someone knows how to install ubuntu touch in a very old Samsung Galaxy co …], it is not a supported device. you'd have to port, but i'm not sure that device is suitable
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Ok, DM me later and remind me and Ill make a build when I get in front of a machine
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @Dartharya [heeey, someone knows how to install ubuntu touch in a very old Samsung Galaxy co …], I think that device has too old of a kernel to run UT
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @NotKit [did you have to implement Mir platform for it?], SDL is handling it
<ubptgbot> <Dartharya> so i should use another alternative OS to revive a dying phone 🙈
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @Lyokanthrope [I'd be very much interested in being the testbed for a GSM build lol, I have a t …], Ill also share any files I edit if it works on your device
<ubptgbot> <Dartharya> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/9OXOn0aX.webp
<ubptgbot> <Dartharya> i'm so sad  … 😭
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @Dartharya [so i should use another alternative OS to revive a dying phone 🙈], Well do you know what kernel it is running?
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @Shakendo [Ill also share any files I edit if it works on your device], Sounds good.
<ubptgbot> <Dartharya> @Shakendo [Well do you know what kernel it is running?], 3.4.0-2742807
<ubptgbot> <Dartharya> Android 4.3
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/OlNcKLTh.webp
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Dartharya [so i should use another alternative OS to revive a dying phone 🙈], No matter what you do, you'll need to find an alternative OS that supports your phone. The experience of installing Linux on almost any desktop or laptop can't be replicated on the phone.
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @Dartharya [Android 4.3], Do you know if there is a Lineage 5.1 or 7.1 build available?
<ubptgbot> <Dartharya> https://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/first-steps.html#pick-an-android-target-device  … I wanna try doing this
<ubptgbot> <Dartharya> @Shakendo [Do you know if there is a Lineage 5.1 or 7.1 build available?], i have no idea actually 😂
<ubptgbot> <Dartharya> what is a lineage?????
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @Dartharya [https://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/first-steps.html#pick-an-android-targe …], I wish you luck, and we are here to help you as best we can, before ypu enter a single command see if you have a cm5.1 or cm 7.1 repo available, if not then you have a lpt more work to do
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Github.com/lineageos
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Shakendo [Do you know if there is a Lineage 5.1 or 7.1 build available?], i guess it won't be listed on lineage web site any more, as they've been dropping support for older devices it seems
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Yeah, but the github should still have it, or at least is a good place to start
<ubptgbot> <Dartharya> @Shakendo [I wish you luck, and we are here to help you as best we can, before ypu enter a …], omg you are speaking in greek to me >< … i don't even know how to deal with an android SO … I understand a little bit of linux, packages, but fot desktop. … Shoud i install Android Studio and read a lot of tutorials before doing anything?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @samzn [Would anyone be interested in it], that is awesome!
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> Android Studio won't help here since it is not Android and we're using Android bits on lower level
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @Dartharya [omg you are speaking in greek to me >< … i don't even know how to deal with an and …], Step 1, if you know your devices code name (my note 4 is trltevzw) you can search github for "android_device_samsung_<your codename>" and if you find something then theres a chance
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> ive been messing around with sdl2, many things seem to work with a certain version of that, although porting games has been intresting since many were keyboard/mouse games
<ubptgbot> <Dartharya> @NotKit [Android Studio won't help here since it is not Android and we're using Android b …], since i don't have a lot of experience with mobile software, learning isn't a bad idea at all
<ubptgbot> <Dartharya> @Shakendo [Step 1, if you know your devices code name (my note 4 is trltevzw) you can searc …], i'm going to try it, thanks
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> I encourage you to try if your willing to try, I started out the same, zero experience with any of this, Im still learning but I niw know enough to help others at least get started
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> same here
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @mariogrip [no clue, but i would assume most of the watches have HRM?], is that through bluetooth, i saw an example heart rate monitor app in the qt examples for bluetooth
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @Dartharya [i'm going to try it, thanks], If you need help, just reach out to us, we are always here to try and help
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta [is that through bluetooth, i saw an example heart rate monitor app in the qt exa …], well, talking to the watch would probably be BLE or ANT+ (not sure what watches use what). but AsteroidOS would be talking to an internal device on the watch itself
<ubptgbot> Jace N was added by: Jace N
<nerdcore> im not having luck with either ubports-installer nor with manual instructions on my Nexus 5 (hammerhead)
<nerdcore> when I get booted into ubports Recovery on the device, it does not seem to be available via `adb` any longer
<nerdcore> is there a mechanism inside ubports Recovery which I must access in order to enable the debug bridge again?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> .weird
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Do you have fastboot installed?
<nerdcore> i do
<nerdcore> fastboot and adb, both
<nerdcore> with the manual instructions I got the fastboot recovery and boot images flashed
<nerdcore> wrote commandfile onto my host (PC) disk
<nerdcore> but the next set of instructions are a series of `adb` commands, and `adb devices` shows empty
<nerdcore> tried flashing TeamWin recovery back on but that doesn't seem to be making it available to adb either, which surprised me.
<nerdcore> working now (???)
<nerdcore> feels like something went wrong in ubports-installer flashing recovery, maybe? After flashing twrp on, then manually flashing ubtouch's recovery.img again (which I did before, both via ubports-installer and manually), now its working where before it was not
<nerdcore> very odd
<nerdcore> now @ Moment Of Truth
<nerdcore> seems to be installing now
<nerdcore> install and setup completed, then it crashed and rebooted
<nerdcore> seems stuck in reboot now
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I think you should install stock rom and retry
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Mixing manual steps and the installer might have messed some stuff
<nerdcore> seems up (if unstable)
<nerdcore> is there a way to import a VCF file of Contacts?
<nerdcore> I see a "import from Google" option, which I find a bit ironic not having such account ;)
<nerdcore> kinda why I want off Android in the first place :P
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @nerdcore [is there a way to import a VCF file of Contacts?], Via the file manager
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @nerdcore [seems up (if unstable)], Define "unstable"
<nerdcore> idk seems ok now; was weird to have it appear to work ("Get Started") then black screen for 30s then reboot :P
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Ah that is weird
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Did you see the boot splash?
<nerdcore> yes, for quite a while before boot completed
<nerdcore> I did not choose to wipe my data partition ("/sdcard/" under Android); Where could I find this under Ubuntu?
<nerdcore> will those files be accessible to me?
<nerdcore> oh wow
<nerdcore> says No SIM Card
<nerdcore> o_O
<nerdcore> that is ... surprising
<nerdcore> power cycled and working now
<nerdcore> sorry for the chaff
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Typically Ive seen these errors be due to the USB cable, or at least unplugging it then plugging it back in seems to fix it
<nerdcore> i only have one android-style device (my phone) so when I try new OSes and they fail I get panicky :P
<nerdcore> seems to be sending and receivig SMS and making calls
<nerdcore> thats all I really need :D
<ubptgbot> EricTheITGuy was added by: EricTheITGuy
<nerdcore> I am finding the font size terribly small and ddifficult to read (especially black-on-white). Where can I increase the font, and perhaps change to a white-on-black theme?
<nerdcore> dont see anything under Language & Text nor Brightness & Display
<nerdcore> i changed keyboard theme but can't figure out where to change the rest of the UI to something more legible
<nerdcore> search of System Settings for "font" or "size" both return empty :(
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> There isn't a setting to do that
<nerdcore> wow
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You can use tweak tool app to change total scaling
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Everything is scaled together
<nerdcore> ok ill try that thanks
<nerdcore> how about the colour scheme? Can I get white-on-black (inverse)? I find it MUCH easier to read that way
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You can select dark theme in tweak tool as well
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Not all apps follow it though
<nerdcore> dohbee: I tried searching for "tweak" in OpenStore but dont see it; Where is "tweak tool app" and how do I install/run it?
<nerdcore> oh took a while. "UT Tweak Tool"?
<nerdcore> can't read the Publisher; font is too small :/
#ubports 2019-09-21
<nerdcore> omg dohbee this makes the WORLD of difference; It was really unusable for me before scaling
<nerdcore> accessibility fail :(
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Guys, I need to do USB C port repair or replacement for my Pro 5. Has anyone any experience with this?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> with the recent "flatten all windows" fix for Libertine - MyPaint is now working ok in UT
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/Vx0mc4Z4.png
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> pardon the bad rorschach scribble - lol
<ubptgbot> <DCR> Submitted a reddit web app that has the old style of reddit. Mobile friendly.
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @TotalSonic [with the recent "flatten all windows" fix for Libertine - MyPaint is now working …], Hmm ... I wonder if that would be a good test prog for my note 4 stylus
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Shakendo [Hmm ... I wonder if that would be a good test prog for my note 4 stylus], MyPaint and Xournal are the ones to try in Libertine, Pluma and Finger Painting are the UT native apps that should work as well
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Thanks, Ill try MyPaint first
<ubptgbot> Max was added by: Max
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @TotalSonic [with the recent "flatten all windows" fix for Libertine - MyPaint is now working …], Is that a recent fix? I thought it had been suggested just shortly after the Xenial jump.
<generic> is there a way to run ubports without the graphical ui ?
<ubptgbot> Prateek was added by: Prateek
<generic> but keep the touch input running ?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> generic no, at least not out of the box.
<ubptgbot> aktaktaw was added by: aktaktaw
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> https://gitlab.com/myii/ut-tweak-tool/issues/35
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Are there any special steps required to access a memory card from devices which support them?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Or is it automatically available from the file manager?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> If everything is ok then you can access with file manager. But if I'm coreect you have to do it unlocking
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @j2g2rp [If everything is ok then you can access with file manager. But if I'm coreect yo …], Do you know how that unlocking is done?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/ojVK5mDp.png
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> The green buton
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> OK, that's nice and simple.  Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Do you know where it gets mounted to?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> And after that go to places and click on your sd
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> `Places` > `SD` — thanks.
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/IpUT06J0.png
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> It should be here
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> OK, that's straightforward.
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> 👍
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @dohbee [i'm not sure what would be required for the stylus to work exactly.], Do you think this would work for stylus (the last section for restoring) or would it break stuff?
<ubptgbot> bangiw4n was added by: bangiw4n
<ubptgbot> <bangiw4n> Is this available for asus max pro m1?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @TartanSpartan [Is that a recent fix? I thought it had been suggested just shortly after the Xen …], this temporart quick fix just made it to the rc channel about 2 weeks ago - it hasn't yet gone to stable - that will happen in ota-11
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @TartanSpartan [Is that a recent fix? I thought it had been suggested just shortly after the Xen …], [Edit] this temporary quick fix just made it to the rc channel about 2 weeks ago - it hasn't yet gone to stable - that will happen in ota-11
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Oh well you know most people who use Libertine would apply it manually but yeah useful to have it in the image for everyone.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Shakendo [Do you think this would work for stylus (the last section for restoring) or woul …], i suppose you meant to include a link or something there, since i don't know what you're asking would work :)
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> *facepalm* hod, one sec
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom/LatestDriver
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Shakendo [https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom/LatestDriver], since we don't use xorg, i suspect it is not useful and nothing would really happen. and, i don't think it would help by installing it under libertine either. most likely, proper wacom integration for mir/unity8 needs to be implemented
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> I was thinking intall it on rootfs rather than libertine, do you think any of that could be useful or is this a "start from scratch" type of thing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think that is useful. i think the problem space is well known, so not entirely "start from scratch" but work needs to be done under the unity8 umbrella it seems. also, i'm not sure how much additional space in the rootfs would be required to enable such things
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if it's only pulling in libwacom additionally, then it might be small enough
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Hmm, that could be something there, is there a libwacom seperate from Xorg?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Well I have my note 4 running the latest build, Ill give it a whirl if it might help
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> for basic stuff maybe we could implement some `QTabletEvent` stuff in qtmir
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but that might not be possible either if that API only supports X11
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Hmm... I'm not good at coding this type of stuff, but I'm willing to test if someone is willing to either do the work or walk me through the process
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Does not/unity 8 use libinput at all? I think that has support for Wacom devices
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> [Edit] Does Mir/unity 8 use libinput at all? I think that has support for Wacom devices
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> That I do not know, I imagine Marius or Dalton might know if no one else knows
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Libinput is only for X
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Lyokanthrope [Does Mir/unity 8 use libinput at all? I think that has support for Wacom devices], yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @samzn [Libinput is only for X], no, i'ts a low level library for reading input events from evdev
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> My newest build doesnt even see the stylus events in dmesg, so I gotta get my new code base to that point first
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but tablet events are not the same as touch events and have to be handled explicitly
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @dohbee [i guess it won't be listed on lineage web site any more, as they've been droppin …], The devices page has a toggle to view no longer supported devices.
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @TotalSonic [with the recent "flatten all windows" fix for Libertine - MyPaint is now working …], Nice
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> we are live! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfIzOLLl-DQ&feature=youtu.be
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> I'm in norway and stickers are interesting
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> The back of my nexus needs one
<ubptgbot> <FardaleM> @mariogrip I would like some stickers please!
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @FardaleM [@mariogrip I would like some stickers please!], from norway? :D
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> just pm me :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> marius is typing really hard to get that raspi booted
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> lol
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee [marius is typing really hard to get that raspi booted], no lol, was just more people from norway wanted stickers then i expected lol
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> Norge hilser UBPorts :)
<ubptgbot> linux debian was added by: linux debian
<ubptgbot> <taiebot taiebot> Florian's stream is really pixelated. !!! His beard looks weird
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @taiebot taiebot [Florian's stream is really pixelated. !!! His beard looks weird], Yeah... Blame Windows, probably
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> hello
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> hi to all
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @linux debian [hello], hello debian :)
<ubptgbot> <Rur0un1> llegó la gente de SC
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> @mariogrip [hello debian :)], hello 😊
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Marius eating socks yet :p
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> nope, still procrastinating
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> 😂😂😂😂
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> IT'S HAPPENING
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> NOICE
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> i have tow questions  … 1. where can i get the Linux ubuntu touch iso ? … 2. i have an old "but in very good codition" Samsung Galaxy Grand NEO Plus - GT-I9060I = that's a very long name for a phone [[  Dunno man ¯\(ツ)/¯﻿ ]]  … anyway ,, i want to wipe that tiny linux android and install the ubuntu touch on it .. so >> how ? … the UB
<ubptgbot> ports is wonderful > BUT, it dose not support that device .. so .. any help ??
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> @neothethird [IT'S HAPPENING], Some context for people not watching stream?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @bhushanshah [Some context for people not watching stream?], we had a joke that marius was going to eat a sock if he couldn't make the raspi work by the show, but he did
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @linux debian [i have tow questions  … 1. where can i get the Linux ubuntu touch iso ? … 2. i have …], there is no ISO for UT. That's not how phones work. If your phone isn't supported, it must first be ported. android phones are not like PCs, and you can't just make one build and have it installable/working everywhere
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> (Photo, 480x290) https://irc.ubports.com/eMeW1PT5.png
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> Someone should make phones act like computers
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @neothethird [<reply to media>], yeah, i guess you can't really see anything on there... nvm :D
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> but too much proprietary muck
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> @dohbee [there is no ISO for UT. That's not how phones work. If your phone isn't supporte …], HMMM .. SOOO .. what to do 😕
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @pjk2012 [The devices page has a toggle to view no longer supported devices.], i see no such toggle on https://download.lineageos.org/
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @Flohack Change the camera.
<ubptgbot> <taiebot taiebot> Is pine communicating on battery life for the pinephone?
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> I'm sort of concerned about this
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> biig screen, meh battery
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> ^^
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I forgive you Mr Durst
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Good attempt!
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> when will i be on?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Donald Durst
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Thanks gents
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> chat at: https://whereby.com/ubports-chat
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> [Edit] after show chat at: https://whereby.com/ubports-chat
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @linux debian [HMMM .. SOOO .. what to do 😕], you'll need to port it
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Hmm, does Morph support Flash Player?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @hacker12455 [Hmm, does Morph support Flash Player?], no, it does not.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @hacker12455 [Hmm, does Morph support Flash Player?], luckily Flash has gotten replaced with HTML5 in the vadt majority of websites these days
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @dohbee [i see no such toggle on https://download.lineageos.org/], It's here: https://wiki.lineageos.org/devices/
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @MrFlyback [biig screen, meh battery], It's not a high end screen. It should be okay.
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> well backlight says nom nom
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> @Fuseteam [you'll need to port it], i see .. can u give a guide to start with ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hacker12455 [Hmm, does Morph support Flash Player?], we can't ship the plug-in, but if you can get an armhf build of the plug-in and put it in the right place, it should work, i think
<ubptgbot> likajuni was added by: likajuni
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> if anyone want to try to port the Linux ubuntu touch to their cell phones, i found this guide as a start .. … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nShXVDXM50A&t=5715s … i will try it
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @neothethird [<reply to media>], Cool,  instructions to follow?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @linux debian [i see .. can u give a guide to start with ?], http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> @libremax [http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html], yeah .. that's what i shared and sent but as video to take the beginner hand, step by step
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> @libremax [http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html], but thank u  😊
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Sometimes, copy/paste need time to succeed in UT...
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> @libremax [Sometimes, copy/paste need time to succeed in UT...], ah .. and finding some "phone lineage.dependencies" also 😅
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> That video was done with Dalton and Marius a while ago, its a useful visual aid for the instructions
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> @Shakendo [That video was done with Dalton and Marius a while ago, its a useful visual aid …], yes👍
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Fwd from mariogrip: heres the images btw: https://ci.ubports.com/job/rootfs-rpi/
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ze604G0b.webp
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> @mariogrip [heres the images btw: https://ci.ubports.com/job/rootfs-rpi/], 👍👍👍👍
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> i am doing the porting .. everything goes very smooth, but i stopped at the [[ Adding your device-specific source]]  i can't find it 😢
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> 😕😕😕😕
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> mine is : …  Samsung Galaxy Grand NEO Plus - GT-I9060I … so > based on the docs, it should be : … android device samsung i9060i lineage.dependencies
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Well there could be a different codename for it, for example my galaxy note 4 is trltrvzw
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> [Edit] Well there could be a different codename for it, for example my galaxy note 4 is trltevzw
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> @Shakendo [Well there could be a different codename for it, for example my galaxy note 4 is …], AH .. 😡😡😡 … why samsung doing this
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> All devices do, N5 is hammerhead
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> then .. whats mine ????????????????????
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> I dont know, google/duckduckgo it?
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> @Shakendo [I dont know, google/duckduckgo it?], i am duckduckgo it
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> (Photo, 1366x768) https://irc.ubports.com/vXaRGsfN.png
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Once you find a repo that matches just continue where you left off with the instructions
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Ask the bootloader
#ubports 2019-09-22
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @linux debian [if anyone want to try to port the Linux ubuntu touch to their cell phones, i fou …], Glad you found it
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [Ask the bootloader], How?
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> found the guide .. but stuck with the "Adding your device-specific source"
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Yes you would need the codename
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Hey! Before I forget, do all you samsung users know you can screenshot by swiping your hand acrsoss whole screen? Yeah. I like that. I want that. Just wanted that idea in the written record :)
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/QGAhryID.mp4
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> HMMMM .. i want to burn the phone .. like this
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Try searching for "Samsung Galaxy Grand NEO Plus - GT-I9060I codename"
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @wayneoutthere [Hey! Before I forget, do all you samsung users know you can screenshot by swipin …], Swiping the volume rocker is cooler
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Yeah... Maybe there is a similar but cooler way we can do it.
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> @Fuseteam [Yes you would need the codename], the full name is : … Samsung Galaxy Grand NEO Plus - GT-I9060I … the code name is : … GT-i9060i   = as a model number
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> can't we just  … =use the ubuntu touch image > … =burn it on a micro sd card OR use the linux that been installed on a laptop > … =boot from there > … =wipe EVERYTHING > … =choose a password > … =install ubuntu > … =remove or unmount micro sd card … =DONE
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> i really don't mind breaking my phone
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> HA HA .. found it
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> https://github.com/knuxdroid/android_device_samsung_baffinlite
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> [ …     { …         "repository": "android_packages_apps_SamsungServiceMode", …         "target_path": "packages/apps/SamsungServiceMode" …     }, …     { …         "repository": "android_hardware_samsung", …         "target_path": "hardware/samsung" …     } … ]
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @wayneoutthere [Hey! Before I forget, do all you samsung users know you can screenshot by swipin …], That is a nifty feature, did you know you can also flip it over while someone is calling you and it stops ringing
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> @Shakendo [That is a nifty feature, did you know you can also flip it over while someone is …], 😂
<ubptgbot> mibisoa was added by: mibisoa
<ubptgbot> <mibisoa> Hey can I get support for Ubuntu touch is for A5 2017
<ubptgbot> <absdroid> Is there a working and supported port for any Samsung phone?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> there doesn't seem a way to delete calendars in the calendar app or am I missing something?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Shakendo [That is a nifty feature, did you know you can also flip it over while someone is …], that also is awesome. I wonder if we can do the same thing but with a '6 shooter in the belt holster' move
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @wayneoutthere [that also is awesome. I wonder if we can do the same thing but with a '6 shooter …], Not gonna lie, thatd be totally awesome
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Voice, 5s) https://irc.ubports.com/QjXlgRRu.oga
<ubptgbot> <secularcelt> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/SHoLSqot.png
<ubptgbot> KrishAk was added by: KrishAk
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Javacookies [there doesn't seem a way to delete calendars in the calendar app or am I missing …], No there isn't. But I am quite sure there is an issue foe that already.
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @mibisoa @absdroid List of supported devices is here. Follow the link at the end of the list if you want to port your own phone: … https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/ … Check here to see if your phone already has a port in progress: … https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues … Visit this link for further resources: … https://ubport
<ubptgbot> s.com/meet-the-community
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> @pjk2012 [@mibisoa @absdroid List of supported devices is here. Follow the link at the end …], samsung galaxy Grand Neo Plus GT-I9060I
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Why are you repeating the model name of your phone
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @linux debian [samsung galaxy Grand Neo Plus GT-I9060I], Gesundheit
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @YougoChats [Just lost my libertine container], I know this happened over a year ago, but I have a fix which should work if this fate should befall your container again :)
<ubptgbot> Pling was added by: Pling
<ubptgbot> <Pling> Hey UBports-Friends, did somebody have a UE Boom or Megaboom connected to you phone or is this not yet supported?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> what is that?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> BT speakers should work I think
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @TartanSpartan [I know this happened over a year ago, but I have a fix which should work if this …], Please remind me, what was this about again?😅
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> @Fuseteam [Why are you repeating the model name of your phone], simply .. to find someone to help, i couldn't do it cuz of lots of dependencies and code names .. that's why
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Pling [Hey UBports-Friends, did somebody have a UE Boom or Megaboom connected to you ph …], depending on what Bluetooth version is required by them, and what version your device supports, they should work for streaming media, but there are some issues with bluetooth devices and calling currently. also you can't use their app or alexa stuf
<ubptgbot> f
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @linux debian [simply .. to find someone to help, i couldn't do it cuz of lots of dependencies …], if you want more help with porting, you'd do better to join https://t.me/halium instead. and please don't just randomly state your device name. if you need help with something, be specific. just randomly shouting out your device is a bit rude
<ubptgbot>  and won't get you very far
<ubptgbot> <Pling> @YougoChats [BT speakers should work I think], It appears, but if I click on it nothing happened
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> @dohbee [if you want more help with porting, you'd do better to join https://t.me/halium …], ok .. i am sorry for being rude or a bit rude .. 😊
<ubptgbot> <Pling> @dohbee [depending on what Bluetooth version is required by them, and what version your d …], Can't find the Bluetooth requirement on their homepage.  My phone is a Meizu 5 pro
<ubptgbot> <Pling> No need for their app ... Alexa is no go for me
<ubptgbot> <Pling> Can I install or improve something over the command line?
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @linux debian [simply .. to find someone to help, i couldn't do it cuz of lots of dependencies …], Sorry. There is no LineageOS build for your Samsung, so a halium port is not possible. I would suggest you get a secondhand Nexus 5, One Plus One, or Meizu Pro 5. The Nexus would be the cheapest, the Meizu the most powerful.
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> @pjk2012 [Sorry. There is no LineageOS build for your Samsung, so a halium port is not pos …], thanks .. i do appreciated 👍
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @linux debian [thanks .. i do appreciated 👍], Good luck
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @pjk2012 [Sorry. There is no LineageOS build for your Samsung, so a halium port is not pos …], that is not true. a lineage port makes porting easier, but it is not an absolute requirement
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Pling [Can I install or improve something over the command line?], no, if it can't connect then the problem is likely not so trivial
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @dohbee [that is not true. a lineage port makes porting easier, but it is not an absolute …], Have the lineage port is much easier than no port, but at the same time you are correct, depends on how badly they want UT on their device
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> @dohbee [that is not true. a lineage port makes porting easier, but it is not an absolute …], i know and u r right .. … if i argue > i will be "a bit rude" … if i don't argue > then i need someone to help … HMMM .. what to do ? … hehehehe
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Hi, i have 2 devices OneplusOne with UT 16.04 dev and desktop on my workstation is kubuntu 18.04  … Device 1: I flashed to edge with the upports installer (snap) without problems. … Device 2: I tried to flash to edge and it hang with "WAITING FOR DEVICE TO ENTER RECOVERY MODE" and the OPO screen shows the UBportsRecoveryScreen.  … - a
<ubptgbot> db devices shows the device … - there are no tcp port working unless the tcp:5038 … I try'd the deb, AppImage and snap-version. … There are any idea what to do? Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> [Edit] Hi, i have 2 devices OneplusOne with UT 16.04 dev and desktop on my workstation is kubuntu 18.04  … Device 1: I flashed to edge with the upports installer (snap) without problems. … Device 2: I tried to flash to edge and it hang with "WAITING FOR DEVICE TO ENTER RECOVERY MODE" and the OPO screen shows the UBportsRecoveryScreen.
<ubptgbot>  The phone is detected and the switch from fastboot to recovery by use the installer is working. than it hangs and shows the message. … - adb devices shows the device … - there are no tcp port working unless the tcp:5038 … I try'd the deb, AppImage and snap-version. … There are any idea what to do? Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> [Edit] Hi, i have 2 devices OneplusOne with UT 16.04 dev and desktop on my workstation is kubuntu 18.04  … Device 1: I flashed to edge with the upports installer (snap) without problems. … Same pc and device 2: I tried to flash to edge and it hang with "WAITING FOR DEVICE TO ENTER RECOVERY MODE" and the OPO screen shows the UBportsRec
<ubptgbot> overyScreen. The phone is detected and the switch from fastboot to recovery by use the installer is working. than it hangs and shows the message. … - adb devices shows the device … - there are no tcp port working unless the tcp:5038 … I try'd the deb, AppImage and snap-version. … There are any idea what to do? Thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @linux debian [i know and u r right .. … if i argue > i will be "a bit rude" … if i don't argue > t …], ask for help respectfully and in the appropriate place. don't be demanding or annoying/repetitive about it
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> Yawn, still thining about getting a refurb nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> i really like the design
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah Nexus 5 is a great device but just be wary of the power button 😅
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> The construction i discovered is very weak if you're going to be taking it apart
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @Waldbursche [Hi, i have 2 devices OneplusOne with UT 16.04 dev and desktop on my workstation …], Try unplugging the cable then plugging it back in, could be just that simple
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> i broke the same part on my new assembly as on the old one
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @MrFlyback [The construction i discovered is very weak if you're going to be taking it apart], My N5 is in a case that covers the buttons and gives them a more tactile feel, I havent had any issues with it so far
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> the thin plastic part above the slot for the sim holder
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @Shakendo [Try unplugging the cable then plugging it back in, could be just that simple], During the hanging process or to start e new install  event?
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> When its "stuck" try it after a few minutes, I have had an issue where adb sees it but it is reported offline or unauthorized and just doing that resolves it
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @Shakendo [When its "stuck" try it after a few minutes, I have had an issue where adb sees …], I try it during the stucking process once i waiting a few minutes without relaunch the installer? Did you mean so?
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Indeed, just unplug the cable and plug it back in, if thay doesnt work then you may want to ask for help in the welcome group
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> okay , thanks 👍🏼
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> This is the welcome group … @WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <linux debian> @dohbee [ask for help respectfully and in the appropriate place. don't be demanding or an …], point taken .. thank u anyway 😊
<ubptgbot> Fuozia was added by: Fuozia
<ubptgbot> Christian was added by: Christian
<hallyn> say, who runs the ubuntu push service?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @YougoChats [Please remind me, what was this about again?😅], Taking proactive defence against the prospect of a Libertine container crashing (*seemingly* but not actually so that it seems to be irrecoverable).
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> All of a sudden my SIM card and Micro SD card are no longer being detected for my Meizu Pro 5.  Things were working fine last night.  I tried restarting, and reseating the cards, and I also tried just moving the SIM card to the other slot as well - but nothing.  Anything else I should try in trouble shooting?  Super sad as I really lov
<ubptgbot> e this phone and use it as my daily driver, and haven't had this one for that long.  I do have a OnePlus One available as a backup though.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> [Edit] All of a sudden my SIM card and Micro SD card are no longer being detected for my Meizu Pro 5.  Things were working fine last night.  I tried restarting, and reseating the cards, and I also tried just moving the SIM card to the other slot as well - but nothing.  Anything else I should try in trouble shooting?  Super sad as I rea
<ubptgbot> lly love this phone and use it as my daily driver, and haven't had this one for that long.  I do have a OnePlus One available as a backup though - but hoping I can figure this out
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> maybe broken sd card?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> sorry sim card
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @j2g2rp [maybe broken sd card?], Nope - I removed SD card and tried sim alone already
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @j2g2rp [sorry sim card], it is not detecting the SD card either
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> will test the SIM card in my backup phone (OPO)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> ok - confirmed SIM card is working
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @TartanSpartan [Taking proactive defence against the prospect of a Libertine container crashing …], It hasn’t happened since, but proactive is good :-) sharing is also good
<ubptgbot> Xixses was added by: Xixses
<ubptgbot> <Xixses> Hi  guys im new to ubporta
<ubptgbot> <Xixses> Ports
<ubptgbot> <Xixses> Quick question, can i install any  usual ubuntu things on it ?
<ubptgbot> <Xixses> Like a web server
<ubptgbot> <Xixses> And actually connect to it from anywhere  with global ip (not 192.168.... )
<ubptgbot> <Xixses> Terminal and everything
<ubptgbot> <Xixses> I wanna know if its very different from ubuntu or kinda same but in pocket
<ubptgbot> <Xixses> Also possible to install on sm-n9005 (note 3 europe hlte 4g)
<ubptgbot> <Xixses> ?
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> UT is not the same as Ubuntu, the stuff the desktop can do can not be replicated as easily on Ubuntu Touch. As far as whether or not your note 3 is ported, its not an official device, but someone could be porting it, if not you are more than welcome to do so yourself
<nerdcore> is there a way to access a shell on my ubtouch device over USB?
<nerdcore> not adb I'm guessing :P
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Adb shell will get you a bash shell, but it wont work exactly the same as an ssh shell, if its a device you ported then you just have to ssh in after making sure the RNDIS interface is configured
<nerdcore> what is RNDIS?
<nerdcore> when I did `adb devices` it showed nothing but I'll check System Settings and try again
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> RNDIS is a network interface that UT uses over usb
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> It will show in dmesg when you plug in your device if it using that interface
<nerdcore> ah ok ty
<nerdcore> still a bit confused; I plug in USB and `adb devices` shows empty, and I don't see any helpful options in System Settings to enable the bridge
<nerdcore> am I just not looking in the right place?
<nerdcore> hmm enabled "Developer Mode" and still nothing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [say, who runs the ubuntu push service?], UBports does
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Shakendo [Adb shell will get you a bash shell, but it wont work exactly the same as an ssh …], rndis has nothing to do with shells
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you want ssh over usb, find the `phablet-shell` script in the files for this group and use that
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @dohbee [rndis has nothing to do with shells], I didnt say rndis was a shell, i said one can get a ssh shell over it
<nerdcore> when I connect using USB I get the device's storage as a mtp:// mount. How do I get ssh via RNDIS networking instead?
<nerdcore> i'd much prefer that :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Shakendo [I didnt say rndis was a shell, i said one can get a ssh shell over it], no, rndis is completely unrelated. there is nothing one needs to do with rndis to get a shell. rndis is for using your phone as the wireless network adapter over USB
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @nerdcore [when I connect using USB I get the device's storage as a mtp:// mount. How do I …], you don't. pay not attention to rndis
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> do as i said. find the `phablet-shell` script in the files of this group, and you can use it to ssh-over-usb
<nerdcore> dohbee: what do you mean "in the files of this group"? What group?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @nerdcore [dohbee: what do you mean "in the files of this group"? What group?], in the telegram group
<nerdcore> lolwut
 * nerdcore is not signing up for Telegram
<nerdcore> it's not on github.com ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no. it's from the `phablet-tools` package in Ubuntu 16.04, which is on launchpad.net
<nerdcore> ok cool ty
<nerdcore> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dGYhXBHxVx/
<nerdcore> i get Permission Denied (publickey) by localhost:2222 ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> odd. can you `adb shell`?
<nerdcore> I can now, which I could not before
<nerdcore> thats a step in the right direction.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, phablet-shell should work then
<nerdcore> ok well seems localhost:2222 is properly the ubtouch device (and not the host PC), and since I can `adb shell` now I can probably get my pubkey copy/pasted.
<nerdcore> oh it picked up some other pubkey for which I dont have the associated privkey :P
<nerdcore> hardcoded into the script and it worked :P
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> flippin heck
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> my brain
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> i'm gonna hate computers right now
<nerdcore> this is nice. ty for the help dohbee
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> everyone hates computers
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sure
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> Only having linux installed and trying to come up with some kind of live windows usb thing to install a bios update
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> i tried forever
<nerdcore> should I expect `apt` to work in ubtouch? ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @nerdcore [should I expect `apt` to work in ubtouch? ;)], no
<nerdcore> shucks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> rootfs is readonly and apt is not supported means of installing apps nor upgrading the system
<nerdcore> how about gcc? :) Is that available?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can create a libertine container for legacy apps, and to install CLI tools and such. then you can build things in the container, or do whatever
<nerdcore> ok I'll read up on Libertine ty
<nerdcore> how about a load average of > 2.0 when idling; is that "normal"? seems high.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, it's not normal i guess
<nerdcore> well it already feels a bit more comfortable to me than Android ever has. Glad I kept with it (2 days and counting) so far
<hallyn> hm, now i can't connect to the sim card
<hallyn> any cli to query?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I just realized I don't have the answer to this question:  When you install UT in a 'default way' is the drive encrypted?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> ie - if you lose the device is it pretty hard to rip data out of it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere [I just realized I don't have the answer to this question:  When you install UT i …], no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere [ie - if you lose the device is it pretty hard to rip data out of it?], no, it's very trivial
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> hmm....
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> 'that's not good'
<nerdcore> now that I have phablet-shell working, is there a way I can interact with messaging-app via CLI to send/receive SMS?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> blame SoC makers
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> but i suppose you shouldn't store sensitive data on it anyway, and you could securely sync up with something... to move files there and get off main device...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @nerdcore [now that I have phablet-shell working, is there a way I can interact with messag …], you can use the standard ofono scripts in `/usr/share/ofono` iirc
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee [blame SoC makers], *searches acroynym*
<nerdcore> System On Chip
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> *high fives saved search*
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> would pinephone be better in this way or 'could be'?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know if pinephone/librem5 provide any hardware backed storage for an encryption key
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> ... I thought I remembered some 'encrypt device' option in installer for UT but maybe that was just Ubuntu regular
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee [i don't know if pinephone/librem5 provide any hardware backed storage for an enc …], oh.....i guess i need to dig in again to see why this isn't 'just happening' and how it all works.  thanks for now.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere [... I thought I remembered some 'encrypt device' option in installer for UT but …], definitely not for UT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere [oh.....i guess i need to dig in again to see why this isn't 'just happening' and …], 1) because we don't have an OSK in recovery, so we can't easily use LUKS method right now. 2) because storing the key and encrypted data on the same medium, is not secure
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> roger.  so a micro sd might work?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> so point is key to decrypt shouldn't exist on the same drive it's decrypting, correct?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not if you want it to be secure, no
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> roger.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> thx
<hallyn> so keys for imap etc, you can use the in-kernel keychain to avoid having them in files on the phone, at least.  "it's something"
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> yeah actually the cool thing about UT (I was excited to learn this way back and it's still true) is you can just plug a micro usb drive adaptor thing into the main USB hole and use any kind of USB drive (which can hold your keyes)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> so if your device doesn't have microSD slot, doesn't matter. you can use that jack
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [so keys for imap etc, you can use the in-kernel keychain to avoid having them in …], and where does it store them exactly?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and are you talking about kernel 3.4?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or 5.3?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere [so if your device doesn't have microSD slot, doesn't matter. you can use that ja …], not if the device doesn't support OTG you can't
<hallyn> @dohbee - near as i can tell there is a user keyring but no session keyring.  afaik it's not lying and storing in a file :)
 * hallyn looking around /usr/share/ofono/scripts - that's a lot of scripts.
<ubptgbot> <Fourstring71> So, as I am going to be replacing my phone in a few weeks, which phone handles UT best? Thanks.
<hallyn> *sigh* well this might put an end to the UT experiment for me for a bit (until i can get one of the new phones).
<ubptgbot> <Pling> @dohbee [no, if it can't connect then the problem is likely not so trivial], Thank You
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [@dohbee - near as i can tell there is a user keyring but no session keyring.  af …], so doesn't sound very useful if it's not backed by secure storage :)
<hallyn> @dohbee ?  the point is that if someone takes the phone (and power cycles it) the password isn't stored anywhere
<hallyn> gah, why is 'vi' so messed up in adb shell and the terminal?  :)  it works fine in the terminal from a libertine container, but not just as phablet or under sudo
<hallyn> and no ed to be found.  sed it is then
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [@dohbee ?  the point is that if someone takes the phone (and power cycles it) th …], which obviously doesn't solve the problem of keeping thing stored securely. if the key is only in kernel memory, how does one decrypt something after reboot?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [gah, why is 'vi' so messed up in adb shell and the terminal?  :)  it works fine …], well, `adb shell` is not a full shell
<hallyn> @dohbee - right i'm not saying it stores thigns securely :)  i'm saying for a few select things it obviates the need to do so :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, secure boot is not one of those things
<hallyn> i do see a /dev/ecryptfs on the device :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and really for most things i suspect it doesn't
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [i do see a /dev/ecryptfs on the device :)], well, ecryptfs is no longer supported upstream, so we can't really use that either
<hallyn> like i said.  password
<hallyn> upstream?  you're on xenial
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ecryptfs also has numerous problems
<hallyn> but again, all i need on the thing is for mutt/offlineimap to get a mail pwd,
<hallyn> and keyring does that for me.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [upstream?  you're on xenial], xenial for the moment. if we build an entire platform based on it being supported in the future, that would obviously fail
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [but again, all i need on the thing is for mutt/offlineimap to get a mail pwd,], but we were talking about encryption, not mutt :P
<hallyn> sorry, i missed that part
<hallyn> i was just saying "so for some things it's better than nothing", not "you don't need luks"
<hallyn> maybe i need to consider supporting ecryptfs.  So far there is still nothing out there that supports the same use case (of selective encrypted backup).  of course tha'ts by design :)  but still.
<hallyn> anyway, back to trying ot get my sim card recognized again.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think ecryptfs is the right solution (even if i'm using it now on a PC)
